# AEW All Out 2022 discussion thread



## LifeInCattleClass

Will Punk be ready for this?

doubt it - since Mox is facing Jericho now, who is he facing then? My money is on Miro 

is Kenny back?

who is in the finals of the trios? I am thinking Best Friends v Bucks

but of course it can be Elite v UE

i think this’ll be a great ppv - while their weekly shows can be up and down - they put on banger PPVs all the time when its 100% about wrestling


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Will Punk be ready for this?
> 
> doubt it - since Mox is facing Jericho now, who is he facing then? My money is on Miro
> 
> is Kenny back?
> 
> who is in the finals of the trios? I am thinking Best Friends v Bucks
> 
> but of course it can be Elite v UE
> 
> i think this’ll be a great ppv - while their weekly shows can be up and down - they put on banger PPVs all the time when its 100% about wrestling


Punk is saying something was shattered so who knows.

For trios in a perfect world it's hung bucks vs the UE just to get the match out of the way.

But I think we still have a few months of can they coexist sports entertainment shite until Kenny and hangman give the people what they want.

So I'm calling HOB or DT vs the Undisputed era with the return of Kenny costing the UE


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> Punk is saying something was shattered so who knows.
> 
> For trios in a perfect world it's hung bucks vs the UE just to get the match out of the way.
> 
> But I think we still have a few months of can they coexist sports entertainment shite until Kenny and hangman give the people what they want.
> 
> So I'm calling HOB or DT vs the Undisputed era with the return of Kenny costing the UE


No jokes, but DT will be great first Trios champs


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Will Punk be ready for this?
> 
> doubt it - since Mox is facing Jericho now, who is he facing then? My money is on Miro


If Punk isn't gonna be ready to come back, I won't be shocked if Jericho wins the Interim Title this Wednesday to necessitate a rematch at All Out with Mox & Jericho. If not Jericho or Punk I'm not sure who else Mox faces. Hangman is busy with the Elite. Kenny isn't back yet and probably won't go into the World Title mix when he's back. MJF is off TV. Bryan is his teammate. Pretty much any big name that could fit the bill of a PPV main event besides Jericho is busy, injured, or off TV.


----------



## zkorejo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Will Punk be ready for this?
> 
> doubt it - since Mox is facing Jericho now, who is he facing then? My money is on Miro
> 
> is Kenny back?
> 
> who is in the finals of the trios? I am thinking Best Friends v Bucks
> 
> but of course it can be Elite v UE
> 
> i think this’ll be a great ppv - while their weekly shows can be up and down - they put on banger PPVs all the time when its 100% about wrestling


Punk got rid of the protective cast. It means he's getting better. If he's not wrestling at AO, I can see him making a return to faceoff the champ atleast.

For Trios titles, UE won't be competing because both Cole and KOR are still not cleared. I think it will be Elite vs Dark Order and Hangman.

I can see Bucks and Hangman almost making up, but UE attacks. Omega returns makes the save and announces Him and Bucks are entering. Hangman decides to team with DO.

Cole may not wrestle but he can stir the pot trying to turn Omega against Bucks.

Also there's a chance DO turns on Hangman for not being their true friend but rather substitute friends. It can go alot of different ways.


----------



## 3venflow

There's some juicy midcard feuds that seem to be heading to PPV matches.

Christian vs. Jungle Boy
Starks vs. Hobbs
Kingston vs. Sammy

The AEW World Trios Title decider is also confirmed for All Out, so I expect we'll see the tournament start very soon. That seems nailed on to conclude with either Kenny/Bucks or the Hungbucks vs. Cole/reDRagon.

Beyond that, there's a lot of guesswork to be done right now. If Punk isn't back in time, which seems likely, then booking the main event is tricky. There are not many obvious opponents for Mox who you'd give a shot of beating him. If Jericho won, you're looking at maybe Danielson vs. Jericho for the interim belt.

If Punk isn't back, this is going to be sold like last year's All Out which had a predictable main event (Omega vs. Christian) but a stacked undercard, surprises, and remains AEW's most successful PPV.

Malakai vs. Miro could happen but they need to move this feud out of vignette format and into the arenas.

Garcia is calling himself the 'Dragon Slayer' so I could see AmDrag vs. Garcia rematch with a 100% Danielson teaching Red Death a lesson.

Tag title situation is murky. Swerve/Keith have no obvious challengers yet. FTR return on Wednesday, which could lead to something. The Bucks will be tied up in the trios tournament so that rules them out.

The women will probably be Thunder Rosa vs. Toni Storm vs. Britt Baker vs. Jamie Hayter and Jade vs. either Statlander or Athena.

Would like to see PAC return to AEW to defend the All-Atlantic Title on home soil, maybe against an unboxed Kip Sabian? Or someone from outside of AEW like Ishii (NJPW), Vikingo (AAA) or Endo (DDT) in a special attraction match.

I thought they'd do Lucha Brothers vs. Andrade/Rush on the PPV and maybe they still will (as a rematch from Wednesday). Or nix the PAC title defense and do a full-on Death Triangle vs. La Faccion (Andrade/Rush/Dragon Lee) number one contender match for the winners of the tournament.

Wardlow vs. Satnam Singh as a short TNT Title defense isn't out of the realm of possibility either. They're teasing it but could also do that on TV. This could be the breather match before the main event if they did it on PPV, since it'd be <5 minutes.

There's so many options. The loser of Mox/Jericho will need a match unless they do a rematch on the PPV. I could see Darby/Sting vs. Brody/Buddy on the buy-in if Malakai is in a singles match against Miro. OC, HOOK, Samoa Joe, The Acclaimed could do something. And then there's the shadow of MJF... is he returning? If so, All Out could be the day.


----------



## RiverFenix

Probably get FTR vs Cesaro/Yuta here on the undercard if Bucks involved in Trios finals. Rather not see FTR vs Swerve/Lee yet. 

Christian vs Jungle Jack Perry

If it's not Punk vs Moxley to unify title in the ME I don't know what you put up on the marquee. I mean Bucks/Page vs Cole/reDRagon for the inaugural Trios Championship isn't it. 

If Punk isn't ready I might have Moxley drop title to Jericho this week. Then have Bryan Danielson vs Chris Jericho for the interim title with their history, the included drama of Mox not getting a rematch, of Garcia having beat Danielson etc. 

Give me a Jade vs Thunder Rosa unification match.


----------



## redban

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Will Punk be ready for this?











Brutal News On CM Punk's Possible Return For AEW All Out


Tough news for CM Punk fans.




screenrant.com













Potential scary update on CM Punk's AEW return ahead of All Out pay-per-view


AEW World Champion CM Punk is unlikely to make it to the upcoming All Out pay-per-view, according to reports from Wrestling Observer Radio.




www.sportskeeda.com





*On a recent edition of Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer gave the following update on CM Punk: "I know Punk was hurting pretty bad as of two weeks ago. I don't know if he's going to be ready for the pay-per-view, so it will probably end up being [at Full Gear]." This is in line with the injury update Punk gave at the recent San Diego Comic Con, where he shockingly admitted having to relearn how to walk.

... 

[T]he wrestling journalist believes that the Chicago native could be back in time for the Full Gear pay-per-view in November this year. *


----------



## Sad Panda

There’s a lot of intrigue going forward. 

There are a few matches that are essentially set in stone:

Christian vs Jungle Boy, Eddie Kingston vs. Sammy

Outside of those two matches there’s so many questions.



Will Punk be ready for AO? Jericho/Mox has major intrigue this Wednesday 
This casket match on Wednesday and Miro feuding with Black. Will it lead to Miro aligning with Sting and Darby at the PPV to take on HOB?
Is Kenny coming back to intervene in this trios stuff? Or is he looking to go solo? I want Ospreay!
Does FTR go after Swerve in our Glory? There been zero interaction between the two teams.
It looks like Wardlow is continuing his beef with Lethals stable. They wouldn’t book Singh vs Wardlow for the belt…..right?
Bryan Danielson. How long does he sell this head injury? Does he get his retribution against Garcia at the PPV? Do we dare get a ZSJ appearance? One can dream.
Thunder/Storm/Hayter/DMD have now been intertwined for a while. This must lead to a 4-way. (Calm down ya perverts)
Cargill/Athena? Where the hell is Statlander?
Hobbs and Starks will almost assuredly get the blow off this feud deserves. But will we also see HOOK?!


----------



## ireekofawesumnes

What matches, if any, have been OFFICIALLY announced as of today?


----------



## CM Buck

ireekofawesumnes said:


> What matches, if any, have been OFFICIALLY announced as of today?


Nothing. 

But seeing as it's September 4th I figured I better start promoting it


----------



## Geeee

ireekofawesumnes said:


> What matches, if any, have been OFFICIALLY announced as of today?


Trios finals


----------



## Scuba Steve

My predictions at this point :

Mox VS Punk
Rosa VS Britt VS Toni VS Jamie
Jade VS Athena
Wardlow vs Satnam? 
SitG vs The Acclaimed 
Trios Tourney : Hung Bucks VS??? 
Starks VS Hobbs
Eddie VS Sammy
HoB VS Sting/Darby/Miro
Christian vs Jungle Boy
Jericho vs Bryan
FTR VS Claudio/Yuta

Trios tournament finals would either see Dark Order, Best Friends or Undisputed Elite as the other finals team. 

I also think Ruby vs Tay or Anna could be a pre-show match here. 

Uncertain if Pac defends here, or where and how Andrade and Rush fit in. Maybe we some more clarity at QbtL.


----------



## 3venflow

Moxley vs. Punk (World Title)
Danielson vs. Jericho
Kingston vs. Guevara
Trios title final (bookies favourite being Elite vs. House of Black, but that would mean no Miro vs. Malakai, so maybe Dark Order make the final?)
Christian vs. Jungle Boy

All of these seem pretty much set in stone now (Meltzer saying Danielson vs. Jericho is planned). Only curveball I could see is if they do the Luchasaurus swerve and then possibly Jungle Boy vs. Luchasaurus, saving the Christian match for later.

Hobbs vs. Starks could be added but considering Starks' detour right now, maybe they hold that one off?

Mox vs. Punk and Danielson vs. Jericho is near maximizing star power and should be good for PPV buys.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Moxley vs. Punk (World Title)
> Danielson vs. Jericho
> Kingston vs. Guevara
> Trios title final (bookies favourite being Elite vs. House of Black, but that would mean no Miro vs. Malakai, so maybe Dark Order make the final?)
> Christian vs. Jungle Boy
> 
> All of these seem pretty much set in stone now (Meltzer saying Danielson vs. Jericho is planned). Only curveball I could see is if they do the Luchasaurus swerve and then possibly Jungle Boy vs. Luchasaurus, saving the Christian match for later.
> 
> Hobbs vs. Starks could be added but considering Starks' detour right now, maybe they hold that one off?
> 
> Mox vs. Punk and Danielson vs. Jericho is near maximizing star power and should be good for PPV buys.


my money is on Elite v Dark Order - for the Hangman feels


----------



## Sad Panda

LifeInCattleClass said:


> my money is on Elite v Dark Order - for the Hangman feels


I would be throughly disappointed if Dark Order beat HOB. I guess shenanigans would come into play between Darby, Sting and Miro being involved?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sad Panda said:


> I would be throughly disappointed if Dark Order beat HOB. I guess shenanigans would come into play between Darby, Sting and Miro being involved?


for sure shenanigans with Miro

no other way - he all but said he’s coming for them


----------



## rich110991

I agree that House of Black won’t make the finals. Miro vs Malakai will be good anyway but Miro has to win and then everyone will say Malakai’s been buried.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

LifeInCattleClass said:


> for sure shenanigans with Miro
> 
> no other way - he all but said he’s coming for them


Keep in mind Grand Slam is several weeks after All Out so they don't have to pay off every feud at the PPV.


----------



## 3venflow

If Dark Order upset HoB, maybe via Miro interference, then 10 pinning Buddy would seem like a natural outcome. He's the group's big guy and Brodie's golden boy, while Buddy is the lowest ranked HoB member. Just saw a second hand report that Meltzer said Buddy is in the doghouse for some unapproved indy bookings. His punishment could be jobbing to DO?


----------



## Randy Lahey

My predictions: 

Moxley vs Punk (Mox wins via MJF debauchery)

Danielson vs Jericho (Danielson) 

Christian vs Jungle Boy (Jungle Boy)

Starks vs Hobbs (Hobbs) 

Young Bucks + Omega vs House of Black (The Elite win Trios belts)

Swerve/Lee vs FTR (FTR unifies belts) 

Sammy vs Kingston (Sammy wins)

Wardlow vs Singh (Wardlow squash) 

Jade v Brit Baker (Brit wins)- given it’s a big PPV I think Tony knows nobody will care about Jade/Athena, so they’ll shoehorn Brit here to give Jade her first loss

Storm vs Thunder Rosa (Storm wins)

Death Triangle vs Dragon Lee/Andrade/Rush probably in a cage. Standard spot fest Lucha match for a PPV. 


That’s 11 matches. Tony wants to beat last years All Out and with Punk’s debut will be tough but I think they do it by stacking the card. Only real weaknesses is the Wardlow/Singh which looks like a bad WWE style match on paper, and the obligatory womens matches which I hope they don’t do, but if they did just put the only feud left anyone may want to see in Brit/Jade onto the card.


----------



## TripleG

If they do Wardlow Vs. Singh, all they need to do is have Wardlow powerbomb him and they'll get out of that unscathed. 

I've made the comparison to Goldberg and Reese from back in the day. The whole point of doing that match is to have the well liked power guy babyface slam the monster.


----------



## zkorejo

Mox vs Punk. Punk wins after turning heel and cheating. 

Elite vs DO. Elite wins DO turns on Hangman (maybe later but this needs to happen for that to happen. And I think it's happening.)

Christian vs Jungleboy. Christian wins with Luchasaurus' help. 

Storm wins the women's title.

Bryan over Jericho.

FTR wins tag titles.

Kingston beats Sammy.


----------



## redban

I'm not sure Punk is going to wrestle at All Out. The broadcasters last week were shouting "he's not cleared yet!" as if to curb our expectations. They brought him back on-screen to get the wheels turning for his return and upcoming feud. But who knows if he will wrestle at All Out. He'll definitely appear for his Chicago fans in some way though


----------



## ripcitydisciple

zkorejo said:


> Mox vs Punk. Punk wins after turning heel and cheating.
> 
> Elite vs DO. Elite wins DO turns on Hangman (maybe later but this needs to happen for that to happen. And I think it's happening.)
> 
> Christian vs Jungleboy. Christian wins with Luchasaurus' help.
> 
> Storm wins the women's title.
> 
> Bryan over Jericho.
> 
> FTR wins tag titles.
> 
> Kingston beats Sammy.


About the Women's match and Storm winning, what do you think of Rosa turning heel and keeping the belt with the help of the Renegade Twins? 

Have you heard of this yet?


----------



## Uncle Iroh

redban said:


> I'm not sure Punk is going to wrestle at All Out. The broadcasters last week were shouting "he's not cleared yet!" as if to curb our expectations. They brought him back on-screen to get the wheels turning for his return and upcoming feud. But who knows if he will wrestle at All Out. He'll definitely appear for his Chicago fans in some way though


If he's not in the main event at All Out, I would love for him to cost Moxley the title match in the main event.


----------



## zkorejo

ripcitydisciple said:


> About the Women's match and Storm winning, what do you think of Rosa turning heel and keeping the belt with the help of the Renegade Twins?
> 
> Have you heard of this yet?


I have not. Is it a report or speculation? Rosa turning heel will definitely be better than her face run with the title so far. I just think Toni losing twice in a title match might just be it for her. And she's too good for this to be it for her.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

zkorejo said:


> I have not. Is it a report or speculation? Rosa turning heel will definitely be better than her face run with the title so far. I just think Toni losing twice in a title match might just be it for her. And she's too good for this to be it for her.


It's a fan theory. The Twins have done some post and delete on Twitter lately.( It's almost time to regulate.) Mikey Rukus has made official music for them and they are Thunder Rosa's students. It actually makes a lot of sense.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am confident that Danielson will face Jericho at All Out and it will be his first "big" win in AEW. If memory serves, this will be their third match with Jericho beating him when Bryan was NXT and defeating Bryan when he was dong the NO gimmick, pre weakest link storyline in early 2013.

Based on his performance with Mox, Jericho and Danielson could have a great match but American Dragon needs to go over clean and get his mojo rebuilt in the lead up to an eventual feud with Punk which he should win as well whenever they pull the trigger on it.


----------



## 3venflow

Alvarez arguing that Moxley should beat Punk today. He makes some good points but there's money in Punk's first world title reign in years.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558149997652312065


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Alvarez arguing that Moxley should beat Punk today. He makes some good points but there's money in Punk's first world title reign in years.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558149997652312065


I think Moxley would have to be nerfed in order to lose to Punk at the PPV. Maybe he gets some sort of kayfabe injury to match Punk's?


----------



## Uncle Iroh

3venflow said:


> Alvarez arguing that Moxley should beat Punk today. He makes some good points but there's money in Punk's first world title reign in years.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558149997652312065


I see where he is coming from. Moxley's run has been fantastic from a match perspective and I am really pleased for him that he managed to finally get that in front of an audience. And I agree that Punk just beating him, Moxley leaving the title scene and then Punk going on with things as if nothing happened is not the way to go.

If Moxley loses, it has to be meaningful. So that for me leaves Punk turning heel. or Moxley turning heel.


----------



## DammitChrist

Honestly, just have CM Punk win at All Out, and then have Jon Moxley turn heel shortly afterwards.

Punk was supposed to have his AEW World title reign anyway, and Moxley was originally meant to turn heel around Full Gear 2021.

Bryan Danielson could then end up being the top guy in BCC that leans more toward the babyface side instead of Jon Moxley.


----------



## CM Buck

DammitChrist said:


> Honestly, just have CM Punk win at All Out, and then have Jon Moxley turn heel shortly afterwards.
> 
> Punk was supposed to have his AEW World title reign anyway, and Moxley was originally meant to turn heel around Full Gear 2021.
> 
> Bryan Danielson could then end up being the top guy in BCC that leans more toward the babyface side instead of Jon Moxley.


Or we can go with @zkorejo and have punk be heel. Mox isn't going heel unless all of the BCC follow suit or he leaves the BCC


----------



## TD Stinger

So thinking about a card:

1. Punk vs. Mox (World Title)
2. Wardlow vs. Satnam (TNT Title. Maybe make it a handicap match with Lethal & Sonjay too.)
3. Trios Titles Finals (Kenny & The Bucks vs. Hangman, Silver, & Reynolds)
4. Swerve in our Glory vs. FTR (Tag Title Match.)
5. Rosa vs. Britt (Women's Title. Possibly with Storm & Hayter thrown in for a 4 Way too.)
6. Jade vs. Athena (TBS Title)
7. Bryan vs. Jericho
8. Christian vs. Jungle Boy
9. Starks vs. Hobbs
10. Darby, Sting, & Miro vs. House of Black
11. Death Triangle vs. Andrade, Rush, Dragon Lee
12. Women's Casino Battle Royal

Edit:
Also Sammy vs. Eddie.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Wardlow should get Sid Vicious as his tag partner.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

TD Stinger said:


> So thinking about a card:
> 
> 1. Punk vs. Mox (World Title)
> 2. Wardlow vs. Satnam (TNT Title. Maybe make it a handicap match with Lethal & Sonjay too.)
> 3. Trios Titles Finals (Kenny & The Bucks vs. Hangman, Silver, & Reynolds)
> 4. Swerve in our Glory vs. FTR (Tag Title Match.)
> 5. Rosa vs. Britt (Women's Title. Possibly with Storm & Hayter thrown in for a 4 Way too.)
> 6. Jade vs. Athena (TBS Title)
> 7. Bryan vs. Jericho
> 8. Christian vs. Jungle Boy
> 9. Starks vs. Hobbs
> 10. Darby, Sting, & Miro vs. House of Black
> 11. Death Triangle vs. Andrade, Rush, Dragon Lee
> 12. Women's Casino Battle Royal


That card looks fantastic and exactly what it should be. Only thing I’m not too keen on is Baker/Rosa again, but Rosa’s reign has been a bunch of nothing and I guess Baker is the only one to take the belt off her. So it’s fine.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

TD Stinger said:


> So thinking about a card:
> 
> 1. Punk vs. Mox (World Title)
> 2. Wardlow vs. Satnam (TNT Title. Maybe make it a handicap match with Lethal & Sonjay too.)
> 3. Trios Titles Finals (Kenny & The Bucks vs. Hangman, Silver, & Reynolds)
> 4. Swerve in our Glory vs. FTR (Tag Title Match.)
> 5. Rosa vs. Britt (Women's Title. Possibly with Storm & Hayter thrown in for a 4 Way too.)
> 6. Jade vs. Athena (TBS Title)
> 7. Bryan vs. Jericho
> 8. Christian vs. Jungle Boy
> 9. Starks vs. Hobbs
> 10. Darby, Sting, & Miro vs. House of Black
> 11. Death Triangle vs. Andrade, Rush, Dragon Lee
> 12. Women's Casino Battle Royal
> 
> Edit:
> Also Sammy vs. Eddie.




1. Punk vs. Mox (World Title) 
2. Sammy Guevara vs Eddie Kingston 
3. Trios Titles Finals (United Empire vs House of Black)
4. Swerve in our Glory vs. FTR vs The Acclaimed vs Menard and Parker (Tag Title Match.)
5. Rosa vs. Storm (Women's Title.)
6. Jade vs. Athena (TBS Title)
7. Bryan vs. Jericho
8. Christian vs. Jungle Boy
9. Starks vs Hobbs (Grand Slam)
10. Darby, Sting, & Miro vs. House of Black (Grand Slam)
11. Death Triangle vs. Andrade, Rush, Dragon Lee
12. Women's Casino Battle Royal
13. Elite vs Cole and ReDragon


----------



## BIIIG Nige

Best PPV of last few years surely.?


----------



## deadcool

I think Moxley beats Punk via Hangman interference.


----------



## RiverFenix

So what is the official card so far -

Athena vs Jade
FTR/Wardlow vs Lethal, Singh and Dutt
Trios finals
Thunder Rosa vs Toni Storm

Very likely -
Sammy/Kingston
Christian vs Jungle Boy

But those four could be folded into Casino Ladder Match just the same instead. As could Jericho vs Danielson I think.

Swerve/Lee need to defend their tag titles as well.


----------



## Aedubya

Why not Britt referee the ThunderStorm match? 
They haven't done a wrestler guest ref yet have they??


----------



## 3venflow

I'm fairly confident Toni Storm takes the women's title. AEW is unlikely to have Thunder Rosa beat her on back to back PPVs. Tony Khan has probably read the room too and realises the women's division needs a different top babyface. Toni is the best of the ex-WWE women and seems to have a decent amount of upside. And with Statlander, who was in line for a mega-push, missing for at least half a year, he'll need a new project.

Thunder Rosa is challenging Taya Valkyrie for AAA's women's title in October too and I could see her winning that, so she might not be without gold for long.

Her sour look and slow clap backstage after Toni beat KiLynn King was also the first subtle hint of a potential heel turn for Rosa.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, a heel turn for either Thunder Rosa or Toni Storm sounds ideal to me here.

Toni was recently a heel in 2021 in the later parts of her WWE run (mainly in the last several months of Indy NXT), so it'd make more sense for Rosa to be the one to turn into a villain since it'd be a more refreshing change for her.

Plus, I'm one of the few who's enjoyed Rosa's reign as the world champion; so I'm cool with her run ending at All Out since a 5+ month reign sounds really respectable for a great female talent like her.

I suppose they'll wait for Jamie Hayter to get her big push later, and gradually build up to that future feud with Britt Baker.

Toni Storm has beaten Jamie Hayter in the past, so it'd make more sense for the former to become world champion first before the latter eventually beats her for the belt (preferably).

Assuming that there is no Fatal 4 Way match taking place at All Out here, I highly doubt that Toni loses to Rosa twice in a row. 

Edit:

For the record, I'm not convinced that Kris Statlander was supposed to face Thunder Rosa for the AEW World title at All Out in the first place. I think they just used her unfortunate injury as a convenient way to insert Toni into Kris's 'spot' in order to reduce the number of questions for this booking decision (since she already lost to Rosa at Forbidden Door). I think Toni was always meant to be a world title contender at All Out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> I'm fairly confident Toni Storm takes the women's title. AEW is unlikely to have Thunder Rosa beat her on back to back PPVs. Tony Khan has probably read the room too and realises the women's division needs a different top babyface. Toni is the best of the ex-WWE women and seems to have a decent amount of upside. And with Statlander, who was in line for a mega-push, missing for at least half a year, he'll need a new project.
> 
> Thunder Rosa is challenging Taya Valkyrie for AAA's women's title in October too and I could see her winning that, so she might not be without gold for long.
> 
> Her sour look and slow clap backstage after Toni beat KiLynn King was also the first subtle hint of a potential heel turn for Rosa.


spot-on

i wish Kris was around man - she would have been perfect to beat Thunder

incidentally, i think that is why King is suddenly getting matches again - building up a babyface powerhouse to fill Kris’ spot while she’s away

or if not building, at least having her there to fill the gap


----------



## DammitChrist

I really believe that Kris Statlander was beating Jade Cargill for the TBS title since she was primarily involved in that championship scene.

Toni Storm, Britt Baker, and Jamie Hayter are the women who have been primarily interacting with Thunder Rosa in the world title picture throughout most of the summer.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DammitChrist said:


> I really believe that Kris Statlander was beating Jade Cargill for the TBS title since she was primarily involved in that championship scene.
> 
> Toni Storm, Britt Baker, and Jamie Hayter are the women who have been primarily interacting with Thunder Rosa in the world title picture throughout most of the summer.


except the made a point to say ‘Kris was removed as the rank 1’

i also think they mentioned ‘number 1 contender’

Athena also in that one promo said she is going after the TBS and Kris is going after the Womens’ if i remember correct - but it was a little while ago


----------



## Uncle Iroh

deadcool said:


> I think Moxley beats Punk via Hangman interference.


I would be shocked if Punk/Moxley happens at All Out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Uncle Iroh said:


> I would be shocked if Punk/Moxley happens at All Out.


agreed Unc

no rematch all All Out - no way

not the way AEW normally books


----------



## DammitChrist

LifeInCattleClass said:


> except the made a point to say ‘Kris was removed as the rank 1’
> 
> i also think they mentioned ‘number 1 contender’
> 
> Athena also in that one promo said she is going after the TBS and Kris is going after the Womens’ if i remember correct - but it was a little while ago


I think that was just their way of conveniently adding in Toni Storm to reduce any number of complaints about the booking since she already lost at Forbidden Door (while also verbally putting Kris Statlander over as a top threat in world title contention despite focusing on a different champion in Jade Cargill over the last 3 months).

It was their kayfabe reasoning of saying that Toni Storm was their 'Plan B' even though she was always going to remain in the world title picture.

Britt Baker and Jamie Hayter are still heavily involved too, which is why I think it's weird that Kris Statlander was suddenly going to face Thunder Rosa for the world title at All Out instead of being involved with the other championship.


----------



## deadcool

LifeInCattleClass said:


> agreed Unc
> 
> no rematch all All Out - no way
> 
> not the way AEW normally books


Ok, so who fights for the title at All Out then?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

deadcool said:


> Ok, so who fights for the title at All Out then?


we will find out Wed

my guess?


either Mox v MJF - yeah, i think Mox beats Punk

or Punk beats Mox and we maybe have Punk / Mox / Hangman - although i think Hangman will be in the trios

we’ll see, i dunno xD


----------



## 3venflow

They did do Christian/Omega before and at All Out last year, so there is a precedent. Of course, that had Christian taking the IMPACT title from Omega on Rampage #1 and earning an AEW World Title shot. Not sure how they could do Mox/Punk twice unless Wednesday is some kind of non-finish or major screwjob.

If MJF resurfaces, they could do Punk vs. Mox vs. MJF at All Out.

I'll be puzzled though if they do Punk vs. Mox on Wednesday then give the winner a weaker opponent on the PPV. PPV is secondary to TV in the big picture, but AEW makes good money from their buyrates and ideally wants to maximize what they can get. It's honestly tough to think who either could face that seems as big as Punk vs. Mox on the PPV. Omega vs. Punk is one of their gold cards but isn't happening any time soon.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I just want to remind everybody right now, i’ve said multiple times MJF is under the Kip box

so…. just want to note that again if i’m proven to be some sort of amazing prophet


----------



## Uncle Iroh

3venflow said:


> They did do Christian/Omega before and at All Out last year, so there is a precedent. Of course, that had Christian taking the IMPACT title from Omega on Rampage #1 and earning an AEW World Title shot. Not sure how they could do Mox/Punk twice unless Wednesday is some kind of non-finish or major screwjob.
> 
> If MJF resurfaces, they could do Punk vs. Mox vs. MJF at All Out.
> 
> I'll be puzzled though if they do Punk vs. Mox on Wednesday then give the winner a weaker opponent on the PPV. PPV is secondary to TV in the big picture, but AEW makes good money from their buyrates and ideally wants to maximize what they can get. It's honestly tough to think who either could face that seems as big as Punk vs. Mox on the PPV. Omega vs. Punk is one of their gold cards but isn't happening any time soon.


Bit different. They had to make Christian seem credible going in to that match as well as get one of the belts off Omega in preparation for him leaving for surgery in a few months time. Christian beating him made it seem in kayfabe like he had a chance of beating him again. There's no reason to do that for Punk vs. Moxley. Here you have two of the strongest booked wrestlers in the company. We can buy Moxley beating Punk and we can buy Punk beating Moxley. 

There's only two reasons as to why I think they're booking this match the way they are. They are either going to have the dirtsheets leak rumours on Monday and Tuesday about Punks status in AEW and how he's threatening to no show on Wednesday and then he simply doesn't show to lean more into the heel persona and proving everyone right about him or they're doing it because Punk isn't cleared but they want an undisputed champion going into the event so Moxley beats him by way of fuckery so that when Punk is cleared, he has a reason to fight for the belt again.

Either way, I don't see Punk vs. Moxley happening at All Out. It doesn't make sense to do a PPV quality match on television only to then have it on television a week and a half later.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> I'm fairly confident Toni Storm takes the women's title. AEW is unlikely to have Thunder Rosa beat her on back to back PPVs. Tony Khan has probably read the room too and realises the women's division needs a different top babyface. Toni is the best of the ex-WWE women and seems to have a decent amount of upside. And with Statlander, who was in line for a mega-push, missing for at least half a year, he'll need a new project.
> 
> Thunder Rosa is challenging Taya Valkyrie for AAA's women's title in October too and I could see her winning that, so she might not be without gold for long.
> 
> Her sour look and slow clap backstage after Toni beat KiLynn King was also the first subtle hint of a potential heel turn for Rosa.


I think Thunder Rosa retains and then Britt beats her at the Arthur Ashe show


----------



## Uncle Iroh

deadcool said:


> Ok, so who fights for the title at All Out then?


I think it's pretty obvious they are setting up for Punk vs Moxley vs Hangman vs MJF in an exploding barbed wire cage of death match.


----------



## TD Stinger

The way the card is taking shape at the moment is kind of weird if I'm being honest. Like, we're 2 weeks away from the PPV today, and we have 4 matches announced so far:

*Wardlow & FTR teaming up face mid card Lethal, his giant and his bumbling comedic manager in Sonjay
*A Women's Title Match we just saw at the last PPV
*A Casino Ladder match that felt like it came out of nowhere and without time to do qualifying matches for
*The Trios Finals, which is the one thing that feels like it makes sense as of right now
*And the match that was supposed to be the main event and probably still will be is a match they're doing this week on Dynamite.

To be clear, I'm fairly positive the show will deliver and obviously more matches will be announced. But everything going into the show right now feels, well, a little scatter brained at the moment.


----------



## Scuba Steve

LifeInCattleClass said:


> we will find out Wed
> 
> my guess?
> 
> 
> either Mox v MJF - yeah, i think Mox beats Punk
> 
> or Punk beats Mox and we maybe have Punk / Mox / Hangman - although i think Hangman will be in the trios
> 
> we’ll see, i dunno xD


I'm just going to mention it because well Wednesday night is in Cleveland. What if Punk wins by turning and then post match says he still plans to defend his title in Chicago and issues an open challenge. Suddenly light go out, some new music hits and a name appears on the Tron... it's Johnny Gargano who tells Punk he will see him in Chicago. 

Punk VS Gargano with a post match appearance/return by MJF to begin setting up the Grand Slam main event.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Scuba Steve said:


> I'm just going to mention it because well Wednesday night is in Cleveland. What if Punk wins by turning and then post match says he still plans to defend his title in Chicago and issues an open challenge. Suddenly light go out, some new music hits and a name appears on the Tron... it's Johnny Gargano who tells Punk he will see him in Chicago.
> 
> Punk VS Gargano with a post match appearance/return by MJF to begin setting up the Grand Slam main event.


dude - not sure if you are a fan or not

but Punk v Gargano sells no PPVs

Punk v Wyatt can - same scenario


----------



## DammitChrist

Johnny Gargano IS money!!

Take my freaking money (for CM Punk vs Johnny Gargano)!!!! 😍


----------



## Scuba Steve

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude - not sure if you are a fan or not
> 
> but Punk v Gargano sells no PPVs
> 
> Punk v Wyatt can - same scenario


Did you just ponder my fandom? Lol. 

Johnny Wrestling would be over with the AEW fan base and most AEW fans aren't buying the PPV just for the main event. That said it isn't a more attractive main event than Punk VS Mox but it can deliver in ring and it may even appeal to Fed fans and stans. 

But the match in and of itself plays into MJF's LA promo which sets up for a post match return.


----------



## Not Lying

Hangman vs MJF vs Mox vs Punk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prediction:

MJF is under Kip Sabian box - interrupts main event, goes to non-finish

MJF gets added to the main Event at All Out, so that he can say - LIKE JERICHO - that he beat Punk and Mox on the same night


----------



## Geeee

ok I'm going on a limb here and say that CM Punk is NOT leaving AEW and he is not still injured. The squash tonight was just about making Moxley look dominant and continuing his title reign of crazy matches.

CM Punk's real personal rivalry is with Hangman Adam Page, not Jon Moxley. So, I think we are getting Hanger vs CM Punk 2 at the PPV


----------



## bdon

Geeee said:


> ok I'm going on a limb here and say that CM Punk is NOT leaving AEW and he is not still injured. The squash tonight was just about making Moxley look dominant and continuing his title reign of crazy matches.
> 
> CM Punk's real personal rivalry is with Hangman Adam Page, not Jon Moxley. So, I think we are getting Hanger vs CM Punk 2 at the PPV


Punk is going away and continuing the story of dissension within AEW.


----------



## Geeee

bdon said:


> Punk is going away and continuing the story of dissension within AEW.


I'd buy this if the PPV was not in Chicago. If Punk is healthy enough to wrestle at All Out, he will.

TK is not David Lynch. For the most part, AEW has had very straightforward storylines. Simplest storyline is CM Punk vs Hangman.

Anyway, this is not fantasy booking, this is a prediction and I wanted to get it out there while everyone else is concentrating on complex branching narratives with Meltzer and Sapp in the grassy knoll


----------



## DammitChrist

Eh, I think they're going for a redemption angle/arc with CM Punk here after getting his ego humbled by Jon Moxley tonight.

He'll probably either face Jon Moxley for the AEW World title in a rematch at his hometown (for the home turf advantage this time), or he ends up facing Adam Page in a rematch.

It's most likely the former. 

They can easily spend an extra few months building up Punk vs Page for Full Gear.


----------



## JasmineAEW

With the injury angle, I don’t see how Punk can wrestle again in less than two weeks. 

Then again, I have no idea who Mox could defend the title against at the PPV.


----------



## Bland

Perhaps they are going with a quick redemption story for Punk and book the rematch but make it classic Title vs Career.

Punk being injured adds to it, as does if he does really want to leave AEW. Will be built as if Punk is really fit enough, can he still go, will he “retire” in his home town?

“title vs” is a classic stipulation and WWE mostly used it for big stage and for AEW, where better than for Punk in Chicago.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I retract saying we’ll never get a rematch at All Out

i think we’ll definitely get the rematch now


----------



## rich110991

Man I hope Punk and MJF are working together.


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer says the main event will be a Mox vs. Punk rematch.


----------



## Mr316

Yep. Mox vs Punk is still the planned main event.


----------



## TripleG

The two best feuds heading into this PPV are Hobbs Vs. Starks and Jungle Boy Vs. Christian and its entirely because of the promos. 

The World Title situation is a mess, the Women's Title situation is a mess, the Trios Title tournament is an excuse to put belts on the Elite, and though I love The Acclaimed, them getting a tag title shot feels a bit rushed.


----------



## Randy Lahey

3venflow said:


> Meltzer says the main event will be a Mox vs. Punk rematch.


That doesn’t make much sense. Why have Mox in a squash, play up the injury Angie, just to do a match 1.5 weeks later?

To make Punk a sympathetic underdog in his hometown with the bad foot? I just think that match has way less heat doing it a 2nd time even if Punk does win in his hometown


----------



## Scuba Steve

Randy Lahey said:


> That doesn’t make much sense. Why have Mox in a squash, play up the injury Angie, just to do a match 1.5 weeks later?
> 
> To make Punk a sympathetic underdog in his hometown with the bad foot? I just think that match has way less heat doing it a 2nd time even if Punk does win in his hometown


If they still plan on running Mox VS Punk at AO, Punk needs to open Dynamite in Chicago to start selling us on that rematch.


----------



## TD Stinger

Don't know what to expect with Punk vs. Mox going at it again at All Out.

I keep seeing people everywhere being like "this is how he turns heel".......In Chicago?........after that finish......I don't know man. The guy just suffered a big loss that's tailor made for a babyface comeback and if they do the match at All Out he'll be in his hometown. Not really screaming "heel" to me.


----------



## RiverFenix

Punk puts his career on the line. With leaks being he is unhappy there would be believably that he will go out on his back in Chicago. Punk is of course not retiring. BUT have MJF interfere and cost Punk the match, with an oblivious Moxley covering Punk. Punk forced to retire against his will because of the stipulation after he put up a huge gutty effort on a bad foot to have the match won.


----------



## rich110991

TD Stinger said:


> Don't know what to expect with Punk vs. Mox going at it again at All Out.
> 
> I keep seeing people everywhere being like "this is how he turns heel".......In Chicago?........after that finish......I don't know man. The guy just suffered a big loss that's tailor made for a babyface comeback and if they do the match at All Out he'll be in his hometown. Not really screaming "heel" to me.


He can still turn heel in Chicago.


----------



## Aedubya

Jade v Athena announced on Rampage tonight?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

My guess is it's a submission match. Otherwise it'd be ridiculous if Punk was able to last more than 30 seconds after re-injuring himself. It'll be ridiculous regardless, but at least they can get by on the "he just won't quit!" storytelling.


----------



## TripleG

Here is my take on the All Out Card: 


If they do Mox Vs. Punk II for the title, it needs to have something big happen. That means either a Punk heel turn, an MJF return, or both. If they just do a normal match, it'll fall flat and make the first match on TV feel pointless.
Outside of Kenny's return, I do not care at all about the Trios Title situation. Its made even worse by the fact that the bigger matches in the tournament have either already happened, set to happen, or can't happen based on how the matches have gone. Its likely going to be Elite Vs. Dark Order in the finals with Hangman's loyalties brought into the mix to add some intrigue to it. OK...but AEW still has too many belts. 
Speaking of Trios matches, on a show that already has the first ever Trios Title Match, we also have Wardlow and FTR Vs. Lethal and MCMG and a, very likely, Sting/Darby/Miro Vs. House of Black match. That's a bit much, isn't it? If you're going to have three trios matches on the show, might as well have the semifinals and finals on one show. I don't know. Now, it is fun to have The Guns involved going up against FTR and it is fun to have Sting and Darby going up against Black and his goons, but having so many six man tags on this show feels like overkill. Also, I was kind of hoping they'd do Wardlow Vs. Satnam Singh just to have a quick match where Wardlow powerbombs the giant, which could still happen anyway, but hey. 
Danielson Vs. Jericho could/should be very good. Jericho/Mox from a few weeks back was very very good, and Danielson's recent bout with Garcia showed he's still super motivated, so maybe these two can make it work really well. Still, I have to make the joke of whether or not this should be a "Daniel Garcia on a Pole" Match
Swerve in Our Glory Vs. The Acclaimed for the Tag Team Titles feels WAY too soon for The Acclaimed. I love them, don't get me wrong, but their only real high profile win has been against The Gunn Club...who are pretty much lower tier, so it feels like they only got the shot because everyone else that matters is wrapped up in either the Trios Tournament or some other storyline. You'd think they'd just do FTR winning the belts here and continue their dominance over Tag Team Wrestling, but hey. 
Speaking of messy title situations, the Women's Title situation is a disaster. Rosa loses the belt, making her reign feel even more pointless than it was before, and we have this random four way involving three uninteresting women and Britt Baker. Honestly, I would probably just put Jade Cargill in it, have her win, and then carry both Women's belts or just do a TBS Title match instead and let the Women's Title breath and move past this Thunder Rosa scenario. Also, its another injury and/or backstage issues creating an interim title situation...if they get any more injuries, they are going to have more interim champs than actual champs. 
Jungle Boy Vs. Christian Cage is one of the best built feuds on the entire card and its entirely because of the promos they've cut on each other. To his credit, Christian elevated himself and helped Jungle Boy develop on the mic in the process. My fear is that Luchasaurus is just going to turn heel on Jungle Boy, making his turn to join Christian and then turn back to Jungle Boy two weeks later completely pointless. 
Ricky Starks Vs. Powerhouse Hobbs is probably the only thing on the card I have no issue with. The set up was great, both guys have potential, Starks has come along very well, and they are getting a PPV spot to show what they can do. I am completely fine with this. 
Casino Ladder Match...yeah I don't care. 
Yeah, this card looks like one of AEW's worst. 

Now based on how the TV was going about a month ago, here's what I would have made the card: 

Punk Vs. Mox to make Undisputed AEW World Champ: 1st encounter
Trios Tournament Semi Finals: Sting/Darby/Miro Vs. House of Black
Trios Tournament Semi Finals: The Elite Vs. Dark Order w/Hangman
Trios Tournament Finals: Winners of Two Matches (Elite and HoB would be my picks): Use this PPV to put over the Trios title concept (If these titles have to exist, might as well make it work)
Jericho Vs. Danielson: Keep it
Swerve in our Glory Vs. FTR: Tag Titles: Because how are FTR not in line for a Tag title shot at this point?
Britt Vs. Storm Vs. Jade Vs. Shida: For Vacant AEW Women's Title, Jade Vs. Storm for the TBS Title, or Storm and a partner Vs. Britt and Hayter - I guess the Rosa thing was unavoidable so something had to be filled here for the women. 
Wardlow Vs. Lethal or Singh: TNT Title - Lethal would be the better match, but either way, have Wardlow powerbomb Singh and you get a big highlight
JB Vs. Christian: Keep it
Starks Vs. Hobbs: Keep it
Kingston/Ruby Vs. Sammy/Tay: Mixed Tag - Eh it gets Kingston on the card and follows up what happened at the War Games match
PreShow - 15 Tag Team Battle Royal: The Acclaimed, The Gunn Club, Blackpool Combat Club (Claudio/Yuta), Best Friends, The Lucha Bros, Motor City Machine Guns (surprise entrants), Iron Savages, Ethan Page/Tony Nese, 2.0, La Faccion Ingobernables, The Varsity Blondes, The Butcher and The Blade, reDRagon (returning), Private Party, and Danhausen/Orange Cassidy (Orange-Hausen)
PreShow - Hook Vs. Literally anybody he can squash in a couple minutes to pop the crowd for the FTW Title


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Pretty much agree with the above.

Not the best build to this event. I mean, they will completely deliver on the match front, they always do and I have no doubt Punks injury threw a spanner in the works of whatever build they initially had planned, but it's been disappointing.

Hobbs vs Starks and Christian vs Jungle Boy are pretty much the only feuds that feel like they've been built to me. Both matches will likely deliver too. Christian is still one of the best around and Jungle Boy always delivers when it matters.

To not have a world title match officially confirmed a week out from one of your four only PPV a year is incredible really. They should probably do a way with their many special Dynamite episodes and book more with the notion that a PPV is going to be coming up. I don't mind specials like Grand Slam which is quite obviously a one off big television event, but could do less with the Quakes on the Lakes and the Fyter Fest two week episodes etc.


----------



## JasmineAEW

I think a Punk-Mox rematch (if that is really the plan) is very intriguing. Not everything has to be so formulaic. That said, I actually prefer Mox to be the champion. I hope he wins. Maybe Punk puts up a storybook effort, with his hometown fans eating it all up - but MJF comes out and causes him to lose. I have no idea how it will go.


----------



## Craigthomasbthethird

Punk will be a face the whole match then cheat to win at the end a probably turn heel in Chicago


----------



## Chan Hung

It says a lot about AEW's concern for themselves, their sponsors, and customers who buy from them that one week before air time, there is not a main event. That's what sells tickets and creates buzz. It's Incredible and very unprofessional. This is something i'd expect from a low budget, struggling indy show not a company with tons of cash and talent that airs on national TV.

AEW can't buy common sense. All Out will receive lower than normal buyrates due to the lack of fucks given by the company to care about their show. It demonstrates how rookie the company is opposed to WWE. Definitely not buying this show. Lackluster build. Maybe one day Khan will learn that habit-buying loyalists want a better build and story leading up to paying for a pay per view.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

First blood match: Moxley loses on the way to the ring.


----------



## rich110991

Can’t wait.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

otbr87 said:


> First blood match: Moxley loses on the way to the ring.


its good that you‘ve stuck with this wholly original joke


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

For some reason I thought this was today, ah well.


----------



## redban

At All Out, I think Danielson will take Jericho out of action for a few months, which should give Danielson credibility to challenge Punk in a few months. Jericho won't be around after All Out.

I'm not sure why Swerve in Our Glory is facing Acclaimed. Both teams are faces too.

Cargill will likely win. But you know what -- I'm not averse to an Athena victory. I feel that undefeated streaks can sometimes consume a wrestling character to the point where the character has to rely on the streak. In these situations, the character loses a lot once the streak inevitably ends (e.g. Rusev in 2014-2015). It wouldn't be a bad idea to just get Jade's streak out of here so that people can focus on her, not her record. It might also create some conflict in her stable if one of the Baddies inadvertently costs her the match. Athena is a great talent who would make a fine TBS champion if they wanted

Hobbs vs Starks will probably continue after All Out, maybe culminating in a Dynamite main-event gimmick match. In the end, I think Hobbs should beat Starks and proceed to Wardlow in a clash of the behemoths.


----------



## 3venflow

Darby confirmed he and Sting will be on the All Out card and the match will be announced tomorrow.

So it's probably going to be:

Miro/Darby/Sting vs. House of Black

or

Miro vs. Malakai
Darby/Sting vs. Buddy/Brody


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> Darby confirmed he and Sting will be on the All Out card and the match will be announced tomorrow.
> 
> So it's probably going to be:
> 
> Miro/Darby/Sting vs. House of Black
> 
> or
> 
> Miro vs. Malakai
> Darby/Sting vs. Buddy/Brody


Hoping for the 6 man here where we can add another layer to the story. Build off that layer and save the Miro VS Malakai match for NYC in a few weeks. 

They are promoting a dozen plus matches for the PPV whereas the NYC show will have roughly 6 matches at most to be showcased.


----------



## Sad Panda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564763706617200642


----------



## Mr316

Sad Panda said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564763706617200642


Random.


----------



## 3venflow

Ishii beat Kingston in a strong match at Capital Collision, something I'd expect they will play up en route to him winning this.

(Or to put it another way, they ditched Kingston vs. Sammy due to their problems and came up with this to give Eddie something to do).


----------



## One Shed

I thought he was suspended?


----------



## Mr316

but…but…but…

…everything was suppose to be a work! 😂


----------



## Saintpat

Sad Panda said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564763706617200642


So the preshow has a main event.

But the actual PPV does not.

SMFH.


----------



## DRose1994

Tomohiro Ishii vs Eddie Kingston because JAPAN.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Kingston-Ishii is going to be fun. In fact, with the exception of Jade-Athena, every match on the card should be great.


----------



## Chan Hung

Saintpat said:


> So the preshow has a main event.
> 
> But the actual PPV does not.
> 
> SMFH.


It's all backwards. Just like they enjoy to start a battle with a cage match instead of a regular one lol


----------



## zkorejo

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/x2eygw


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## Uncle Iroh

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 131785



Promoter gonna promote.


----------



## Saintpat

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 131785


So is Tony going to come onstage at the start of All Out with a list like Jericho’s 1,004 holds and read off 75-100 releases and then say, ‘We have cut the dead wood. We now have the strongest roster in AEW history … LFG!!!’


----------



## Scuba Steve

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 131785


John Cena to AEW confirmed. 😜


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565023012998488069
Accurate, I find. There's never a completeness to AEW's pay-per-view builds, but on the day they deliver among the best super-shows in wrestling.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Hoping LFI end up in the Casino Ladder Match. They deserve a spot on this card somewhere.

Orange Cassidy too.


----------



## 3venflow

A decent cast. Long shot guess for the joker since he's facing Dante on the indies - RVD.

Claudio would be an interesting winner as you could do AEW World vs. ROH World at Grand Slam.


----------



## RavenNevermore

Ladder match looks cool.


----------



## rich110991

Guessing Claudio will win. He didn’t come to AEW to lose


----------



## Scuba Steve

3venflow said:


> A decent cast. Long shot guess for the joker since he's facing Dante on the indies - RVD.
> 
> Claudio would be an interesting winner as you could do AEW World vs. ROH World at Grand Slam.
> 
> View attachment 131796


Surprised Sammy isn't in this since Eddie is now scheduled to face Ishii on Zero Hour.

If Moxley is retaining Sunday night, I kinda hope Andrade wins this. Mox VS Andrade at Grand Slam would make me happy.


----------



## bdon

3venflow said:


> A decent cast. Long shot guess for the joker since he's facing Dante on the indies - RVD.
> 
> Claudio would be an interesting winner as you could do AEW World vs. ROH World at Grand Slam.
> 
> View attachment 131796


Surely they don’t believe a Claudio match is capable of being the selling point for Arthur Ashe, right? Right..?


----------



## 3venflow

Just noticed Dante is the only guy in that match without a crew. Maybe his unlucky bro Darius will return again as the joker.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

That ladder match is going to be all kinds of spot fest crazy.

Samoe Joe to be the Joker.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Uncle Iroh said:


> That ladder match is going to be all kinds of spot fest crazy.
> 
> Samoe Joe to be the Joker.


Good prediction IMO.


----------



## Chan Hung

The main event deal has been the biggest blunder of the company and does nothing to help people get excited to pay good money.


----------



## Uncle Iroh




----------



## A PG Attitude

Cards too long in my opinion. Don't need more than 10 matches on a card. 14 is overkill.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Uncle Iroh said:


>


If MJF does return at All Out, that sign is going to look incredible in a video package.


----------



## TripleG

Alright, here are my thoughts and predictions on the card: 

Overall, the build up to this show has been a mess. The roster has gotten too big, there are too many titles, the injury bug hasn't helped, and it seems as if its too much for Tony to handle. 


Eddie Kingston Vs. Tomohiro Iishi (Zero Hour): Will be a fun and hard hitting match. I don't know how strained the working relationship between Kingston and Sammy is, but it must be bad if they didn't do the match here. Anyways, Kingston wins. 
PAC -c- Vs. Kip Sabian: All Atlantic Title (Zero Hour): I was actually intrigued by Sabian's sitting in the crowd wearing a box on his head bit, but if this is the pay off, then it was a pretty weak reveal, and its over a title that up to this point has been defended exclusively overseas and means very little. Very cold match here. I say PAC wins. 
Hook -c- Vs. Angelo Parker: FTW Title (Zero Hour): You know? Its really hard to say the FTW Title is unsanctioned and doesn't count when AEW is constantly promoting title defenses. Compare that to the Million $ Title which was only defended under Ted DiBiase's own direction and when he was pushed too do so by his adversary (Jake Roberts and Virgil). Anyways, Hook is a fantastic attraction and I'll be interested in this just to see him choke a bitch. Hook wins. 
Claudio Castagnoli, Wheeler Yuta, Penta El Zero Miedo, Rey Fenix, Rush, Andrade El Idolo, Dante Martin, and ???: Casino Ladder Match for AEW World Title Shot: Oh joy, another car wreck Ladder Match. I've seen these things so much in the last 20 years that they leave no impact on me any more. Anyways, I'll pick Claudio to win unless the last entrant is somebody big. 
Ricky Starks Vs. Powerhouse Hobbs: This is actually my favorite match on the card. Starks has really grown on me and I like Hobbs too, so its nice to see two young guys with potential getting a chance on PPV. I think Starks will win on what could be the sleeper hit of the card. 
Jungle Boy Vs. Christian Cage: The promos leading into this match have been great, especially from Christian, and hopefully that translates into a really exciting match. My big issue is Luchasaurus because I expect him to turn heel and join with Christian...just a few weeks after going with Christian and then randomly joining back up with Jungle Boy. If he just goes heel again, then that will be extremely tedious. But I think its going to happen, so I'll pick Christian to win. 
Wardlow and FTR Vs. Jay Lethal and The Motor City Machine Guns: This match feels like a waste of everyone involved. I would have rather had Wardlow defend the TNT Title against Lethal one on one and FTR get the Tag Title shot. Despite that, this match will shine because of who is involved in it, and I wouldn't be surprised if Wardlow gets his "Jackhammer to Reese" moment by Powerbombing Satnam Singh. We shall see, but regardless, the babyfaces win. 
Swerve in Out Glory -c- Vs. The Acclaimed: AEW Tag Team Titles = This feels like it is being done out of obligation to have a Tag Title match but they didn't know what else to do. I'll say this. I LOVE the Acclaimed, I really do, but they have not been promoted well enough to be in tag title contention. Their biggest win has been against The Gunn Club, who are just starting to break out of their low card status. I would have rather had FTR Vs. the champs. How are FTR NOT in Tag Title contention? Still, I am happy for Caster and Bowens getting a shot on PPV because they deserve it. 
Jade Cargill -c- Vs. Athena: TBS Title = Athena has been a victim of the bloated roster because I forget she's even there half the time. Honestly, I wish they'd just have Jade win both belts and be done with it. She's the homegrown attraction and I see no reason to derail that now. Jade retains. 
Britt Baker Vs. Toni Storm Vs. Hikaru Shida Vs. Jamie Hayter: Interim AEW Women's Title Fatal Four Way: I don't know exactly what the issue is with Thunder Rosa, but this solution isn't a great one. Looking at this four way, its got to be either Storm or Britt that wins it, right? Again, I probably would have just put Jade into the mix here and half her win both belts, but what can you do? I'll pick Britt to win. 
Sting, Darby Allin, and Miro Vs. The House of Black: On the card meant to crown the first Trios Champs, anyone else think it is overkill to have three Trios matches? As I said a few posts back, might as well just do the Semi Finals and Finals at the PPV in that case. I would have rather done Darby Vs. Black one on one, but this match could/should be a lot of fun regardless. I'll pick the faces to win. 
Chris Jericho Vs. Brian Danielson: Honestly, Jericho has been exceeding expectations lately (I loved his recent match with Mox) so I think him and Danielson can do something really good here. However, the "Daniel Garcia on a Pole Match" jokes are warranted given the storyline. I'll pick Danielson to win. 
Kenny Omega and The Young Bucks Vs. Hangman Adam Page and The Dark Order: AEW Trios Tag Team Tournament Finals: Technically, its not set yet, but we all know The Dark Order is going to win, especially with Hangman subbing on their team now. I am against the creation of Trios Titles, and I think AEW has too many belts. That said, it is nice to have Kenny back and his presence has elevated the tournament. What happens to the Trios Titles after this? Honestly, I think its going to be too hard to maintain going forward, especially with all the other belts they have floating around. Also here, I think its pretty clear the Elite is going to win. I can't envision any other scenario. Kenny and The Bucks take it. 
Jon Moxley -c- Vs. CM Punk: AEW World Title: I hope they have a rabbit to pull out of the hat for this one because if they just do a normal main event, it'll make the unification match on Dynamite feel pointless. A Punk heel turn, MJF returns, whatever, something big has to happen to get people talking. I'll pick Punk to win.


----------



## DanWhatever

TripleG said:


> Honestly, I wish they'd just have Jade win both belts and be done with it.


Yup. This is the best call by far.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Kinda hope Jade squashes Athena and something else is short. The non-title trios match for sure should be. Too many matches on this card, and I think out of respect for the build Jungle Boy/Christian and Starks/Hobbs both need at least 15 mins. I'd love to see JB/Christian get like 20-25.


----------



## DanWhatever

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Too many matches on this card, and I think out of respect for the build Jungle Boy/Christian and Starks/Hobbs both need at least 15 mins. I'd love to see JB/Christian get like 20-25.


Crazy thing is that people complain if the card is too long.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

DanWhatever said:


> Crazy thing is that people complain if the card is too long.


If it's good and well paced it usually works out. Some of those WM's a few years back were death.


----------



## Geeee

Kingston vs Ishii: Kingston

PAC vs Sabian: PAC. It kinda sucks for Kip that he's gonna lose his return match. Also, Kip never misses a Dynamite, whereas PAC is never there.

HOOK vs Angelo Parker: HOOK

Claudio Castagnoli, Wheeler Yuta, Penta El Zero Miedo, Rey Fenix, Rush, Andrade El Idolo, Dante Martin, and ???: Casino Ladder Match: Don't see any picks that stand out for a title match, so I'm gonna pick the joker to win. And the joker is Samoa Joe

Ricky Starks vs Powerhouse Hobbs: Going with Ricky here in a potential MotN candidate

Jungle Boy vs Christian Cage: Given the way AEW books, I believe Jungle Boy will win this one (even though I would put over Christian Cage because he's been doing great work)

Wardlow and FTR vs Jay Lethal and The Motor City Machine Guns: Babyfaces win. Wardlow power bombs Satnam Singh. Some angle to set up FTR vs MCMG for FTR's belts

Swerve in Our Glory vs The Acclaimed: Swerve in Our Glory. The Acclaimed have all the momentum here and are one of the hottest acts in AEW but they don't have the credibility yet to win this one I think

Jade Cargill vs Athena: Jade

Britt Baker Vs. Toni Storm vs Hikaru Shida Vs. Jamie Hayter: Toni Storm. I believe it leaked that she was going to beat Thunder Rosa for the belt, so probably she will win here. I will be rooting for Jamie Hayter though. 

Sting, Darby Allin, and Miro vs The House of Black: House of Black has to beat this random trio right? Otherwise, they are done as a faction..

Chris Jericho vs Brian Danielson: Conventional wisdom says Jericho wins because Danielson was the one left standing on Dynamite. So, maybe Jericho wins this one and then they do a rematch for custody of Daniel Garcia that Danielson wins?

Kenny Omega and The Young Bucks vs Hangman Adam Page and The Dark Order: The Elite. Being a grand slam winner in AEW is going to be a tall order but I think they are maybe gonna have Kenny be the first?

Jon Moxley vs CM Punk: Jon Moxley retains after MJF returns to deliver on giving CM Punk "the most embarrassing loss of his career"


----------



## DanWhatever

Undertaker23RKO said:


> If it's good and well paced it usually works out. Some of those WM's a few years back were death.


Yeah, that is true - but was more thinking about recent AEW cards. Double or Nothing was nearly 5 hours.


----------



## 3venflow

Neither Forbidden Door and Revolution dragged and both were great shows, but were nine-match cards (not counting the pre-shows). All Out 2021, AEW's most successful PPV ever, was also nine matches, so this seems to be the sweet spot.

Double or Nothing 2022 had twelve matches and dragged big-time in the middle after a strong start and before a hot finish. Revolution has eleven so risks the same - I wish they had cut a couple of matches and just saved them for Grand Slam. TK seems to want to reward as many as possible with PPV spots.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

TripleG said:


> Alright, here are my thoughts and predictions on the card:
> 
> Overall, the build up to this show has been a mess. The roster has gotten too big, there are too many titles, the injury bug hasn't helped, and it seems as if its too much for Tony to handle.
> 
> 
> Eddie Kingston Vs. Tomohiro Iishi (Zero Hour): Will be a fun and hard hitting match. I don't know how strained the working relationship between Kingston and Sammy is, but it must be bad if they didn't do the match here. Anyways, Kingston wins.
> PAC -c- Vs. Kip Sabian: All Atlantic Title (Zero Hour): I was actually intrigued by Sabian's sitting in the crowd wearing a box on his head bit, but if this is the pay off, then it was a pretty weak reveal, and its over a title that up to this point has been defended exclusively overseas and means very little. Very cold match here. I say PAC wins.
> Hook -c- Vs. Angelo Parker: FTW Title (Zero Hour): You know? Its really hard to say the FTW Title is unsanctioned and doesn't count when AEW is constantly promoting title defenses. Compare that to the Million $ Title which was only defended under Ted DiBiase's own direction and when he was pushed too do so by his adversary (Jake Roberts and Virgil). Anyways, Hook is a fantastic attraction and I'll be interested in this just to see him choke a bitch. Hook wins.
> Claudio Castagnoli, Wheeler Yuta, Penta El Zero Miedo, Rey Fenix, Rush, Andrade El Idolo, Dante Martin, and ???: Casino Ladder Match for AEW World Title Shot: Oh joy, another car wreck Ladder Match. I've seen these things so much in the last 20 years that they leave no impact on me any more. Anyways, I'll pick Claudio to win unless the last entrant is somebody big.
> Ricky Starks Vs. Powerhouse Hobbs: This is actually my favorite match on the card. Starks has really grown on me and I like Hobbs too, so its nice to see two young guys with potential getting a chance on PPV. I think Starks will win on what could be the sleeper hit of the card.
> Jungle Boy Vs. Christian Cage: The promos leading into this match have been great, especially from Christian, and hopefully that translates into a really exciting match. My big issue is Luchasaurus because I expect him to turn heel and join with Christian...just a few weeks after going with Christian and then randomly joining back up with Jungle Boy. If he just goes heel again, then that will be extremely tedious. But I think its going to happen, so I'll pick Christian to win.
> Wardlow and FTR Vs. Jay Lethal and The Motor City Machine Guns: This match feels like a waste of everyone involved. I would have rather had Wardlow defend the TNT Title against Lethal one on one and FTR get the Tag Title shot. Despite that, this match will shine because of who is involved in it, and I wouldn't be surprised if Wardlow gets his "Jackhammer to Reese" moment by Powerbombing Satnam Singh. We shall see, but regardless, the babyfaces win.
> Swerve in Out Glory -c- Vs. The Acclaimed: AEW Tag Team Titles = This feels like it is being done out of obligation to have a Tag Title match but they didn't know what else to do. I'll say this. I LOVE the Acclaimed, I really do, but they have not been promoted well enough to be in tag title contention. Their biggest win has been against The Gunn Club, who are just starting to break out of their low card status. I would have rather had FTR Vs. the champs. How are FTR NOT in Tag Title contention? Still, I am happy for Caster and Bowens getting a shot on PPV because they deserve it.
> Jade Cargill -c- Vs. Athena: TBS Title = Athena has been a victim of the bloated roster because I forget she's even there half the time. Honestly, I wish they'd just have Jade win both belts and be done with it. She's the homegrown attraction and I see no reason to derail that now. Jade retains.
> Britt Baker Vs. Toni Storm Vs. Hikaru Shida Vs. Jamie Hayter: Interim AEW Women's Title Fatal Four Way: I don't know exactly what the issue is with Thunder Rosa, but this solution isn't a great one. Looking at this four way, its got to be either Storm or Britt that wins it, right? Again, I probably would have just put Jade into the mix here and half her win both belts, but what can you do? I'll pick Britt to win.
> Sting, Darby Allin, and Miro Vs. The House of Black: On the card meant to crown the first Trios Champs, anyone else think it is overkill to have three Trios matches? As I said a few posts back, might as well just do the Semi Finals and Finals at the PPV in that case. I would have rather done Darby Vs. Black one on one, but this match could/should be a lot of fun regardless. I'll pick the faces to win.
> Chris Jericho Vs. Brian Danielson: Honestly, Jericho has been exceeding expectations lately (I loved his recent match with Mox) so I think him and Danielson can do something really good here. However, the "Daniel Garcia on a Pole Match" jokes are warranted given the storyline. I'll pick Danielson to win.
> Kenny Omega and The Young Bucks Vs. Hangman Adam Page and The Dark Order: AEW Trios Tag Team Tournament Finals: Technically, its not set yet, but we all know The Dark Order is going to win, especially with Hangman subbing on their team now. I am against the creation of Trios Titles, and I think AEW has too many belts. That said, it is nice to have Kenny back and his presence has elevated the tournament. What happens to the Trios Titles after this? Honestly, I think its going to be too hard to maintain going forward, especially with all the other belts they have floating around. Also here, I think its pretty clear the Elite is going to win. I can't envision any other scenario. Kenny and The Bucks take it.
> Jon Moxley -c- Vs. CM Punk: AEW World Title: I hope they have a rabbit to pull out of the hat for this one because if they just do a normal main event, it'll make the unification match on Dynamite feel pointless. A Punk heel turn, MJF returns, whatever, something big has to happen to get people talking. I'll pick Punk to win.


I don't see any chance of a Punk heel turn after this past week. 

I think they could quite easily have gone down that route. Like the direction of yesterdays promo could have gone down the route of Chicago not loving him enough with his reactions being a lot weaker. And then Ace Steel came out to rally the crowd and he's back to being a face again and being the most over man on the roster in Chicago. It was..... odd.

I think if MJF returns, it's more likely to be at Grand Slam more than anything.


----------



## redban

The day after the PPV is a holiday, which means no one has to get up early. Let the PPV go to midnight


----------



## rich110991

I’m really trying to ignore all of the negativity. Looking forward to the whole show.


----------



## Tell it like it is

rich110991 said:


> I’m really trying to ignore all of the negativity. Looking forward to the whole show.


Same here but it's difficult. Sometimes they need to be called out with all the bullshit they say.


----------



## rich110991

Tell it like it is said:


> Same here but it's difficult. Sometimes they need to be called out with all the bullshit they say.


I know mate. I like to keep up with the wrestling news though, otherwise I would just leave this forum and Twitter. I like to talk about it when something good happens too.


----------



## Tell it like it is

rich110991 said:


> I know mate. I like to keep up with the wrestling news though, otherwise I would just leave this forum and Twitter. I like to talk about it when something good happens too.


I never understood folks who spend so much of their time and energy towards things they dislike instead of things they enjoy.


----------



## Aedubya

Jade squashes Athena, she gets on the mic to complain about her lack of challengers....

JAGUAR ROAR interrupts her followed by heavy metal....

Saraya appears with a mic...... "Did you miss me?" Crowd go nuts.....Schivone says that TK has called this an open challenge

Saraya wins after a good back and forth for 10+ mins, echoing her debut for the E winning the woman's world title then


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

FYI for those that put stock in gambling odds predictions pointing to real events


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565429748406312963


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> FYI for those that put stock in gambling odds predictions pointing to real events
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565429748406312963


I have bet for years and follow it pretty closely. Vegas is consistently one of the best sources when it comes to tracking trends. That includes sports and even politics. However, I don't believe even they would have any clue if MJF is coming back. Most likely they are using the reports from Meltzer to set the line, since that has been the largest source confirming him to return. If the line moves, that will tell you what the public thinks. Since wrestling isn't a big betting medium, the sharps (top bettors) won't put big money on it or move the line heavily.


----------



## Aedubya

What are the odds on Saraya appearing?


----------



## redban

Aedubya said:


> What are the odds on Saraya appearing?


I don’t know much about Saraya / Paige. I haven’t seen her since she wrestled in WWE in about 2014. But her wiki says she she retired from injury … so if she can’t wrestle, why would she appear?


----------



## DammitChrist

redban said:


> I don’t know much about Saraya / Paige. I haven’t seen her since she wrestled in WWE in about 2014. But her wiki says she she retired from injury … so if she can’t wrestle, why would she appear?


There's some speculation/murmurs that Paige is much more healthy now, and that she could potentially get medically cleared (since she occasionally keeps teasing a future return to the ring) like Bryan Danielson did in early 2018 as well as Edge in early 2020.

By the way, Paige is a 2-time world champion in WWE, and is the youngest Diva's Champion in history.


----------



## bdon

redban said:


> I don’t know much about Saraya / Paige. I haven’t seen her since she wrestled in WWE in about 2014. But her wiki says she she retired from injury … so if she can’t wrestle, why would she appear?


Her best work is on adult sites. Just saying…


----------



## redban

bdon said:


> Her best work is on adult sites. Just saying…


I'm aware ... I think she also had some public drama involving Albert Del Rio, who was her husband (or something like that?)

I don't want Paige in AEW


----------



## rich110991

I think the roof would blow off for Paige. Hope it happens.


----------



## JasmineAEW

If Tony adds another match, I need some Orange Cassidy. Maybe do a novelty tag match with OC and Danhausen vs Nese/Woods.


----------



## fabi1982

Just to be sure, they have 14 matches on the card? So this is 2h pre show and 3h main show? Or even more? Hoe can anyone stay motivated that long for wrestling?


----------



## Geert Wilders

fabi1982 said:


> Just to be sure, they have 14 matches on the card? So this is 2h pre show and 3h main show? Or even more? Hoe can anyone stay motivated that long for wrestling?


I think it’s to do with value for money. Who’s going to pay full price for a PPV which misses a lot of the feud matches? There are 3 matches that don’t have their place on the main card - FTR Wardlow, battle royale, tag title


----------



## redban

fabi1982 said:


> Just to be sure, they have 14 matches on the card? So this is 2h pre show and 3h main show? Or even more? Hoe can anyone stay motivated that long for wrestling?


Forbidden Door and Double or Nothing had roughly the same amount of matches


----------



## Jaxon

sorry if this has been asked but what time does it start UK time 1am? and is it going head to head with worlds collide?


----------



## DammitChrist

Jaxon said:


> sorry if this has been asked but what time does it start UK time 1am? and is it going head to head with worlds collide?


All Out's pre-show will begin at midnight for you, which means that the main ppv will be broadcasted at 1 AM on your end.

Yes, All Out will clash with Worlds Collide in the same time frame. 

You're better off watching the longer ppv live (which is All Out in this case) since it'll take up less time to finish Worlds Collide on your later schedule because it's unlikely to even reach 3 hours.


----------



## Jaxon

DammitChrist said:


> All Out's pre-show will begin at midnight for you, which means that the main ppv will be broadcasted at 1 AM on your end.
> 
> Yes, All Out will clash with Worlds Collide in the same time frame.
> 
> You're better off watching the longer ppv live (which is All Out in this case) since it'll take up less time to finish Worlds Collide on your later schedule because it's unlikely to even reach 3 hours.


thank you


----------



## BIIIG Nige

Who's staying up for this in UK?!


----------



## 3venflow

fabi1982 said:


> Just to be sure, they have 14 matches on the card? So this is 2h pre show and 3h main show? Or even more? Hoe can anyone stay motivated that long for wrestling?


Pre-show will be one hour like normal and the PPV is anyone's guess. The nine-match cards tend to feel better paced than 11/12 matches, so I fear this could drag in the middle like DoN did, especially as I look at the card and there's little room for quick squash-ish matches.


----------



## rich110991

BIIIG Nige said:


> Who's staying up for this in UK?!


Meeeee


----------



## Jaxon

BIIIG Nige said:


> Who's staying up for this in UK?!


i will be


----------



## RiverFenix

Saraya isn't good.

Dark Sting is the payoff hopefully. Gives us Allin vs Sting eventually in probably Sting's last match, and separates Allin from Sting now to unleash him a bit. 

Have Sting turn on Allin midmatch as if the poision finally took over. Miro just bales and walks to the back slowly as Sting, Black, King and Matthews start to decimate Allin. Just before heading into the tunnel Miro pauses, turns around and then yells out as he rushes back into the ring for the face turn and epic save as he starts pump kicking and suplexing HoB on their heads to clear out the ring.


----------



## rich110991

RiverFenix said:


> Saraya isn't good.
> 
> Dark Sting is the payoff hopefully. Gives us Allin vs Sting eventually in probably Sting's last match, and separates Allin from Sting now to unleash him a bit.
> 
> Have Sting turn on Allin midmatch as if the poision finally took over. Miro just bales and walks to the back slowly as Sting, Black, King and Matthews start to decimate Allin. Just before heading into the tunnel Miro pauses, turns around and then yells out as he rushes back into the ring for the face turn and epic save as he starts pump kicking and suplexing HoB on their heads to clear out the ring.


Why isn’t she? Saraya vs Britt Baker? I’m in.


----------



## redban

rich110991 said:


> Why isn’t she? Saraya vs Britt Baker? I’m in.


She's a massive head case who hasn't wrestled in many years. Find someone else


----------



## rich110991

redban said:


> She's a massive head case who hasn't wrestled in many years. Find someone else


I think you mean she’s had mental health issues, as many of us have, which makes her very relatable. It also seems like she has overcome her issues, but you can keep beating the hate drum if you want.


----------



## Tell it like it is

PPV purchased! So far I have bought every event since the beginning, even All In and will continue to do so.


----------



## DammitChrist

Tell it like it is said:


> PPV purchased! So far I have bought every event since the beginning, even All In and will continue to do so.


We're pretty much on the same boat then!!

I'll be sure to purchase the ppv a half-hour before the pre-show begins this Sunday


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> Just to be sure, they have 14 matches on the card? So this is 2h pre show and 3h main show? Or even more? Hoe can anyone stay motivated that long for wrestling?


personally i break it up in 2 sessions

no way i am watching that all in one sitting

on the flip side, if i was there live, it would feel pretty eventful


----------



## Tell it like it is

DammitChrist said:


> We're pretty much on the same boat then!!
> 
> I'll be sure to purchase the ppv a half-hour before the pre-show begins this Sunday


Respect my dude! Same for others who actually pays for it and don't watch it from an illegal stream.


----------



## Geeee

Tell it like it is said:


> PPV purchased! So far I have bought every event since the beginning, even All In and will continue to do so.


I slept on All In. 

Still haven't seen it.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Would be cool if Candace Lerae were to debut here even though one would assume she is likely headed back to the E at some point.


----------



## 3venflow

I just ordered the show and noticed how sucky the exchange rate is getting. When I bought DoN in May for US$19.99 it converted to £16.74. Same $19.99 for All Out converted to £18.11. Not a huge difference at this price, but I'd hate to be paying for something big in US$ right now.


----------



## Aedubya

Is there a prediction thread?


----------



## DammitChrist

fabi1982 said:


> Just to be sure, they have 14 matches on the card? So this is 2h pre show and 3h main show? Or even more? Hoe can anyone stay motivated that long for wrestling?


Oh, you get used to the length after having watched almost each Raw episode with the 3 hours over the past decade 



Aedubya said:


> Is there a prediction thread?


Here is the prediction thread, @Aedubya (  ):









ELITE FORUM CHAMPIONSHIP - ALL OUT 2022 (First EFC...


So after being a member of the Wrestling Forum Championship since 2011 (under the name Turbo120) I figured I'd give AEW a slice of the predictions game pie. If you've ever played on the WFC then it will work the exact same here. For the Time being since I doubt we'll have many takers I wll only...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Aedubya

Thanks for link


----------



## rich110991

It’s going to be so sweet if King MJF appears


----------



## bdon

If Adam Cole ends up the goddamn Joker in the fucking Casino Ladder match. The mf’er is not worthy of being in ANY world title program. I’m getting fucking pissed thinking about it.


----------



## DammitChrist

Okay, now I want to see Adam Cole in the Casino Ladder match, and to see him get a well-deserved world title opportunity.


----------



## RiverFenix

With reDRagon kaput with Fish gone and KOR shelved for a year Adam Cole will need a quick reboot/refocus.


----------



## rich110991

DammitChrist said:


> Okay, now I want to see Adam Cole in the Casino Ladder match, and to see him get a well-deserved world title opportunity.


Me too, sorry Claudio.


----------



## ThirdMan

3venflow said:


> I just ordered the show and noticed how sucky the exchange rate is getting. When I bought DoN in May for US$19.99 it converted to £16.74. Same $19.99 for All Out converted to £18.11. Not a huge difference at this price, but I'd hate to be paying for something big in US$ right now.


All Out 2022 is *$51.99 *(not including taxes) in Canada on the PlayStation Store. 

That's 34.40 in British pounds.


----------



## 3venflow

It's gonna be over 5 hours of wrestling if you watch Zero Hour.


----------



## JasmineAEW

3venflow said:


> It's gonna be over 5 hours of wrestling if you watch Zero Hour.
> 
> View attachment 131998


Gonna watch every single minute!


----------



## HoneyBee

I've purchased the PPV using 20 Fite credits. Feels great to get a free AEW PPV.

For those interested you can earn Fite credits when purchasing events on Fite or taking out a monthly AEW subscription. You can redeem the credits against events on Fite. AEW PPVs usually cost 20 credits.


----------



## HoneyBee

3venflow said:


> It's gonna be over 5 hours of wrestling if you watch Zero Hour.
> 
> View attachment 131998


You definitely get your money's worth. I'll watch most of it live from midnight and the rest the following evening. I need to wake for work Monday morning, but if it was taking place Saturday night I probably would have watched the whole show live. Not sure why they moved the PPVs to Sundays.


----------



## TD Stinger

3venflow said:


> It's gonna be over 5 hours of wrestling if you watch Zero Hour.
> 
> View attachment 131998


Hopefully it's not like Double or Nothing this year where the crowd just kind of dies for a while half way through the show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'm truly excited for this show. Sure it might be long, but AEW has put on excellent long shows before. Looking forward to see Bryan Danielson finally get a "big win" in AEW, the first of hopefully many.

Hope Jack Perry wins too. Would be cool to see MJF. I assume Punk is winning, so a Mox victory would be nice to subvert my expectations.

Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## HoneyBee

So are they changing the Buy In name to Zero Hour going forward? Don't get me wrong I like the name, it definitely sounded good as part of the RoH pre-shows.


----------



## TripleG

Oh they added a AAA Mixed Tag Title match...yeah, I don't care.


----------



## Stadhart

Don't care what anyone says - I usually enjoy the AEW ppvs and I have already paid. Is about £17 for me. Everyone bitches but I enjoy AEW - apart from orange twat and the acclaimed, but then everyone hates certain wrestlers


----------



## Dr. Middy

I'd rather they expand to 6 PPVs but shorten them into 8 match shows only. 

Don't get me wrong, a lot of the matches will probably be fun, but I'm almost guaranteeing that the crowd will get tired after too many matches and too long a show. It happens all the time.


----------



## Jbardo37

Card looks good but to many matches.


----------



## bdon

Dr. Middy said:


> I'd rather they expand to 6 PPVs but shorten them into 8 match shows only.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, a lot of the matches will probably be fun, but I'm almost guaranteeing that the crowd will get tired after too many matches and too long a show. It happens all the time.


It’s just so fucking much, man. If you’re at a PPV, how do you intend on pissing? They pack the shows full of every match and story going on with nothing worth really missing.

I went to the Brittsburgh episode of Dynamite last year, and I couldn’t leave my seat. My wife and daughter went to the concession stands and stuff, but my son and I literally couldn’t get up, not knowing what you might miss.

I get TK wants to keep the audience’s attention, but goddamn, you have to format shit where you know squashes are coming or the like.


----------



## rich110991

So we’re still gonna kick ass tomorrow right?


----------



## omaroo

Really want to stay up for the ppv but will be finishing around 5am I reckon in UK.

So likely will catch the show sometime on Monday afternoon.


----------



## Araragi

I need more matches, TK please add more - there's still time!


----------



## PavelGaborik

No work for me the next day. 

I'll be crushing beers and eating nachos and wings.

Pretty hyped to argue with half of the thread tomorrow night!


----------



## bdon

PavelGaborik said:


> No work for me the next day.
> 
> I'll be crushing beers and eating nachos and wings.
> 
> Pretty hyped to *argue with half of the thread tomorrow night!*


Well, let me get this out of the way:

Cody sux kthxlol


----------



## Weimer16

I'm excited to watch the show tomorrow. Anyone have any experience with using a VPN and getting it through FiteTV? I'm in the US and don't really want to use BR Live.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Apparently, third consecutive PPV with a million gate for AEW. 

It certainly feels great to have two mainstream American wrestling companies doing well financially and for the most part creatively as well. 

It's a shame some people are only allowed to like one of them.


----------



## Not Lying

Looking forward to a few matches tonight while others I just want them to get over with it.
Some nice full circle matches tonight,





Bryan/Jericho should be great match. Mox/Jericho on TV was better than their PPV match.
Speaking of Mox who'll be facing Punk.

He also made his WWE debut a decade ago in a match involving Punk.






JB/Christian, MCMG/FTR, women 4-way and Athena/Jade should be all a treat.
I'm pulling for Hobbs to win in a short match.
Hopefully Kip wins and PAC fucks off again like he usually does.

For the rest, anyone but Adam Cole as Ladder match winner.
Somehow they really managed to make me give no fucks about Black, Darby, Miro and Sting. Especially due to how much Black and Darby lost recently. So fuck this match where no one can really afford to lose.
I also feel the tag title match is random and both teams need wins, i'm okay with whatever.

I also sadly have no fucks to give about a damn trios title match happening in a Universe on its own.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This will be the third ever match between Jericho and Danielson. Jericho won the first two, the NXT match and one on RAW in early 2013 before Bryan's weakest link program which began a couple of months later iirc.

Danielson is def. winning tonight.


----------



## 3venflow

There's nothing like this they can do tonight, but I'd love to see the return of MJF.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566293347878473729


----------



## TD Stinger

Prediction Time:

*Kinston vs. Ishii: They had a good one in DC a few months ago that Ishii won. So I expect another good one, this time with Eddie getting the win in his promotion.

*Tay & Sammy vs. Ruby & Ortiz: So this is the 3rd match they've had in about a week and I guess this one is for the Titles. Well, can't really pretend I care about any of this so......I guess Ruby & Ortiz win to give Ruby a nice moment? IDK.

*Hook vs. Parker: Easy win for Hook.

*PAC vs. Kip: I mean, Kip wore that box on his head for like a year with minimal payoff. So you could argue that he should win tonight given that it's the 1st match of his new character. But.......it's PAC. And I'd rather see PAC beat guys like Sabian than lose to them and drag him down.

*Bryan vs. Jericho: I think this has been built up fairly well in the last few weeks and the Daniel Garcia element is an intriguing X Factor. Like, you assume he'll help Bryan to win somehow. But at the same time, after Garcia (kind of) helped Bryan on Dynamite, it makes you think Jericho might win with Garcia siding with him. Whatever happens with Garcia, I'll say Bryan gets the win for payback for what Jericho did to him at DON.

*Starks vs. Hobbs: Feels like this is just the beginning of this rivalry and with that in mind, I think Hobbs has to win at least the 1st match.

*Christian vs. Jungle Boy: Honestly I feel like this match is going into the PPV kind of cold. Like Christian initial heel turn and promo was great, but then the feud kind of got bogged down by "who can take the biggest shot at each other" with Christian talking about dead dads and JB talking about Christian's divorce. It felt like the feud lost the plot a bit. All that said, I do expect Christian to win after another swerve of Luchasaurus turning on Jungle Boy. I can't imagine Luchasaurus got new music and changed his look just to still be aligned with Jungle Boy weeks later.

*Casino Ladder Match: I don't think the Joker will be anyone big. So, no MJF. I imagine it will be someone from like NJPW or Impact that can pop the crowd but not actually win. As for a winner, I'll go with Cesaro as he, a BCC member, will eventually meet the winner of the main event.

*Wardlow & FTR vs. Lethal & MCMG: It feels like the MCMG were air dropped into this match to save it considering previously the match featured Sonjay & Satnam. But regardless the winners aren't in doubt, Wardlow & FTR win.

*Sting, Darby, & Miro vs. House of Black: Lots of rumors right now about what might happen to Malakai after this match. With the way he and Sting have been facing off, I had kind of been assuming Malakai would pin Sting to win this match. But obviously, that won't happen if he's leaving, which at this moment I doubt. Feels like a match both sides need to win considering one side has Darby & Miro and the other has House of Black who need momentum, especially with the Trios Division just starting. Might be unwise but in the end, I'll stick to my prediction of HOB winning

*Jade vs. Athena: I don't think there's a chance Athena wins given how little they've built her up, but she could probably give Jade her best match so far.

*Toni vs. Jamie vs. Britt vs. Shida: Apparently Toni was scheduled to win before Rosa got hurt so I'll assume she just wins tonight as well. Shida probably doesn't have a chance as she was doing nothing on the main shows before the PPV. Jamie winning after stealing Britt's pin or something could finally jump start that feud and give Jamie a big win. And you can't count out Britt winning either. But in the end, I'll stick with Toni.

*Lee & Swerve vs. Acclaimed: I don't think there's any doubt that Lee & Swerve retain but I'm interested to see how Acclaimed do here. This is their big break. A normal, 2 on 2 match on a PPV. No gimmicks, not a battle royal, but a true match. I'm interested to see how the do in the biggest match of their career up to this point.

*Trios Finals: Wouldn't really be shocked either way with this. In the end I'll go with the Elite though I'm not super confident on it. I do expect this to be MOTN.

*Punk vs. Mox: They've subverted expectations so much with this feud so far that I don' think anyone can accurately predict what will happen. But I assume that Punk will win here. Question is, does he do it as fighting, "overcoming the odds" babyface? Or does he do it by cheating? I could see a scenario where Punk maybe doesn't turn heel but in the heat of the moment cheats to win because he had no choice. But, either way I'm guess a Punk win. And if MJF is returning on this show, it'll be at the end or after this match.


----------



## Mr316

Danielson/Jericho and Mox/Punk better deliver otherwise this PPV is fucked.


----------



## rich110991

Mr316 said:


> Danielson/Jericho and Mox/Punk better deliver otherwise this PPV is fucked.


🥱


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> It's gonna be over 5 hours of wrestling if you watch Zero Hour.
> 
> View attachment 131998


since i watch it the next day, i’ve started watching the ppvs out of order

i start with the matches i really want to see and then work my way down

think i will skip one or two here and there - like the AAA inter-gender and….
….

ok… that seems to be the only one


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> Danielson/Jericho and Mox/Punk better deliver otherwise this PPV is fucked.


listen, i have unbanned you from my timeline so please make your gimmick funny again - otherwise you’re back in the bin


----------



## Mr316

LifeInCattleClass said:


> listen, i have unbanned you from my timeline so please make your gimmick funny again - otherwise you’re back in the bin


Give me a break brother! I’m in a slump right now. Kind of like Austin in 2002.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> Give me a break brother! I’m in a slump right now. Kind of like Austin in 2002.


entertain me dammit!


----------



## Mr316

LifeInCattleClass said:


> entertain me dammit!


That’s what I tell Tony every single day


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> That’s what I tell Tony every single day


well there’s your problem

aew is only on wed and fri evening late

you’ve been watching wwe thinking its aew

just check your local listing brother - you’ll come right


----------



## PavelGaborik

bdon said:


> Well, let me get this out of the way:
> 
> Cody sux kthxlol


Lol I was one of the first ones to begin the Cody hate on here.

I do think hes a good wrestler and could have made for a great heel, but the dudes ego just wouldn't allow it.


----------



## 3venflow

The pre-show has two of the matches I'm actually looking forward to most: Eddie vs. Ishii (their NJPW Capital Collision match was great) and PAC vs. Kip (I'm hoping Kip takes his chance to be a mainstay). HOOK vs. Angelo Parker should be a fun quick match too. Ambivalent to the mixed tag match.


----------



## Joe Gill

Mox vs Punk for the first time in AEW to determine undisputed champion
Omega vs Osprey
FTR vs Bucks in the biggest tag team match of the past decade
Wardlow vs Miro
Christian vs Jungle Boy
Spears vs Hobbs
6 man ladder match (darby, bryan, jericho, cesaro, sammy, hangman)
womens match 

how hard was it to book that? instead we get some contrived bullshit like dork order in the trios final and punk injures hmself and all of a sudden he is fine again.


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> Give me a break brother! I’m in a slump right now. Kind of like Austin in 2002.


More like Punk, “most of this doesn’t work for me, brother”


----------



## rich110991

Joe Gill said:


> Mox vs Punk for the first time in AEW to determine undisputed champion
> Omega vs Osprey
> FTR vs Bucks in the biggest tag team match of the past decade
> Wardlow vs Miro
> Christian vs Jungle Boy
> Spears vs Hobbs
> 6 man ladder match (darby, bryan, jericho, cesaro, sammy, hangman)
> womens match
> 
> how hard was it to book that? instead we get some contrived bullshit like dork order in the trios final and punk injures hmself and all of a sudden he is fine again.


For anyone with a brain, this Punk vs Mox match is still the FIRST. The one on Dynamite was a 3 minute storyline builder to get to the real thing.

And as for the rest, why does it all need to happen at All Out? Bucks/FTR will happen. Miro/Wardlow will happen. Omega/Osprey will happen. Just not tonight. That’s the beauty of AEW. The good things just keep on coming


----------



## Scuba Steve

-Give me a Joe or Andrade win in the the Casino match tonight with the winner challenging in NYC. 

-Think Punk will "do whatever it takes" to win tonight.


----------



## Not Lying

Scuba Steve said:


> -Give me a Joe or Andrade win in the the Casino match tonight with the winner challenging in NYC.
> 
> -Think Punk will "do whatever it takes" to win tonight.


Joe would be a perfect winner. Punk vs Joe, one more time, one last time.


----------



## rich110991

I feel like we haven’t really had a mega heel World Champ in AEW yet. Jericho, Omega, great champions but they weren’t mega mega heels.

Most of us hoped it would be Cody.

I really hope they unleash CM Punk tonight.


----------



## CovidFan

rich110991 said:


> For anyone with a brain, this Punk vs Mox match is still the FIRST. The one on Dynamite was a 3 minute storyline builder to get to the real thing.


Anyone with a brain instead of a blind fanboy realizes how dumb the whole storyline is. "Hey guys, I know was writhing on the mat for minutes on end last week, lost my title while rendered defenseless, and couldn't even walk to the back myself but you know what? I'm fine.".

That poster's lineup is perfect for tonight. I'm sure tonight's show will be fun but there's a lot of stuff that is meh. The show could and should be much better than it will be.


----------



## rich110991

CovidFan said:


> Anyone with a brain instead of a blind fanboy realizes how dumb the whole storyline is. "Hey guys, I know was writhing on the mat for minutes on end last week, lost my title, and couldn't even walk to the back myself but you know what? I'm fine.".
> 
> That poster's lineup is perfect for tonight. I'm sure tonight's show will be fun but there's a lot of stuff that is meh and the show could and should be much better than it will be.


I am a fan yes  Going to enjoy it regardless of your bitching. Not sure how anyone can watch the 🔥 promos and think “that’s dumb” instead of “oh shit I can’t wait for the 30 minute match at All Out”.


----------



## CovidFan

rich110991 said:


> I am a fan yes  Going to enjoy it regardless of your bitching. Not sure how anyone can watch the 🔥 promos and think “that’s dumb” instead of “oh shit I can’t wait for the 30 minute match at All Out”.


and that's good for you because you'll enjoy it. I'm not sure how anyone can actually like it. But I like to use my brain...even for wrestling. Lots of people do. You should try it. Storytelling at it's worst in the main event tonight.


----------



## Frost99

It's "Sunday ight & you know what that means....."

So looking forward to the show 2ite but I'm selfish grabbing a ringside ticket to the Dynamite in Buffalo this Wed for all the fall out of "All Out" screw paying up to 1,200 Cnd dollars for Oct for when I got mine for 306 US. It will be my first AEW show & first por-wrestling since the Vid-19


----------



## rich110991

CovidFan said:


> and that's good for you because you'll enjoy it. I'm not sure how anyone can actually like it. But I like to use my brain...even for wrestling. Lots of people do. You should try it. Storytelling at it's worst in the main event tonight.


It must have gone over your head. Never mind.


----------



## CovidFan

rich110991 said:


> It must have gone over your head. Never mind.


Find the logic in it. Debate my point. This is what happened:


> "Hey guys, I know was writhing on the mat for minutes on end last week, lost my title while rendered defenseless, and couldn't even walk to the back myself but you know what? I'm fine.".


and no matter how good his delivery was or Mox's promo's were, that premise for a rematch 11 days later is stupid. Tell me why it's not.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Happy All Out day to all my peeps on this board! Yesterday i had a great day so let's make it twice in a row with a great ppv.


----------



## rich110991

CovidFan said:


> Find the logic in it. Debate my point. This is what happened:
> and no matter how good his delivery was or Mox's promo's were, that premise for a rematch 11 days later is stupid. Tell me why it's not.


Well it was all *mental*.

He thought he’d re-injured his foot.

He said on Rampage that when he first broke his foot, he didn’t feel anything. He couldn’t actually feel anything this time, despite rolling around on the mat, screaming, grabbing his foot… it was fear (this is the bit you can’t get your head around, isn’t it?) He couldn’t or didn’t want to put weight on it, again out of fear of re-injuring his foot.

Then he lost confidence in himself. Ace Steel reminds him of who he is and talks him into fighting Moxley again. He has no injury, so the “11 days is too soon” argument means nothing.


----------



## Mr316

Ordered the PPV. I will have very little patience since I’m currently dealing with this covid bullshit. Still ordering pizza though. Let’s go! Don’t let me down Tony.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mr316 said:


> Ordered the PPV. I will have very little patience since I’m currently dealing with this covid bullshit. Still ordering pizza though. Let’s go! Don’t let me down Tony.


are you ill?

hope you feel better soon


----------



## rich110991

My cousin is asking me to go and watch All Out with him, he just wants me to go round, he never watches it and doesn’t want to. Last time he asked me to watch an AEW PPV he was in a mood and wouldn’t even look at the TV, then said “see everyone in AEW is just like RVD, Rey Mysterio, Jeff Hardy, AJ Styles”  He’s a massive RVD and Jeff Harry fan btw  Then he went to sleep.

I’m watching it alone, at home, where I can enjoy it


----------



## Mr316

LifeInCattleClass said:


> are you ill?
> 
> hope you feel better soon


All good brother. Just a sore throat and small cough.


----------



## DammitChrist

All Out about to be the best wrestling ppv from this weekend confirmed.


----------



## rich110991

DammitChrist said:


> All Out about to be the best wrestling ppv from this weekend confirmed.


Not sure if you quoted someone I have on ignore, but why?? I believe you but why confirmed? 🤣


----------



## DammitChrist

rich110991 said:


> Not sure if you quoted someone I have on ignore, but why?? I believe you *but why confirmed*? 🤣


Oh, it's just a wrestling phrase/meme that some of us use on here (for years) when breaking out news


----------



## rich110991

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, it's just a wrestling phrase/meme that some of us use on here (for years) when breaking out news


I know haha, just thought you might have quoted someone that I couldn’t see.


----------



## 3venflow

Five biggest matches from each of the All Outs.

On paper, it's looking like 2021 > 2022 > 2019 > 2020

All Out 2021 was AEW's best PPV and All Out 2020 was AEW's worst IMO.

*2019*

Jericho vs. Hangman
Lucha Brothers vs. Young Bucks
Cody vs. Spears
Riho vs. Shida
PAC vs. Omega

*2020*

Moxley vs. MJF
OC vs. Jericho
FTR vs. Omega/Hangman
Shida vs. Rosa
Hardy vs. Sammy

*2021*

Omega vs. Christian
Punk vs. Darby
Jericho vs. MJF
Lucha Brothers vs. Young Bucks
Britt vs. Statlander

*2022*

Moxley vs. Punk
Danielson vs. Jericho
Hobbs vs. Starks
Christian vs. Jungle Boy
Omega/Young Bucks vs. Hangman/Dark Order


----------



## TripleG

You can do a 14-15 match show...but some of those matches have to be short, and this show is not going to go that route. Its going to be high effort all night, but exhausting by the end. 

WrestleMania VII is one of my favorite WrestleManias. It had a total of 14 matches, some of them with story payoffs and big moments including the Jake Roberts/Rick Martel Blindfold match, an excellent tag title match between The Harts and the Nastys, a great tag team opener featuring the Rockers, a wild IC Title match that featured Andre the Giant doing a run in, a fun and bloody battle in the main event between Hogan and Slaughter, and my favorite WrestleMania match of all time, Randy Savage Vs. The Ultimate Warrior. It had a pretty high amount of action, but spaced it out with quick filler matches like Texas Tornado Vs. Dino Bravo and Greg Valentine Vs. Earthquake to give us breaks inbetween the bigger stuff. And some of those popcorn matches, like Undertaker Vs. Jimmy Snuka, have retroactively become more important given the legendary streak beginning here. The entire event was about 3 1/2 hours, only slightly longer than the standard PPV event. 

This show, with preshow included, is going to be about 5 hours and is going to be exhausting to watch as every match tries to be amazing. The only matches I see as being potentially short are the Hook preshow match and Jade Vs. Athena. Everything else is going to try and be amazing and epic, and I can see that getting tiring. 

Hell, the Trios Tournament finals is likely to follow the two other Trios matches, and that's going to be hard to live up to when the preceding Trios matches have Sting, Darby, Wardlow, FTR, and what I'm sure will be lots of high flying.


----------



## DammitChrist

Eh, I want tonight's ppv to be highly action-packed throughout the whole show with very little filler.

Hopefully, All Out goes 5+ hours


----------



## Tell it like it is

I'm trying to decide if i should order wingstop or pizza with extra sides. The good thing is that today is my cheat day so i could go All Out for this occasion. What are you fellas and gals having today?


----------



## RiverFenix

Punk vs Mox - Punk wins. I hate the convoluted booking to this match. Should have just been interim champ vs champ match. 

Danielson beats Jericho. Storyline being Garcia could beat Dragon, Jericho couldn't. Dissension in JAS? 

Trios - Can't put titles on Dork Order here can they? Well AEW put inaugural tag titles on SCU. 

Christian should beat Jack Perry. Jack ain't ready yet. A solid hard fought loss rub enough for his first singles feud. 

Ladder match - I think the winner gets their title shot on television so it's a throwaway defense meaning anybody could win. Interesting that it's two of BCC, Rush/Andrade, Penta/Fenix and then Dante Martin. Joker could be Darius here. 

Jade retains. 

Toni Storm wins 4-way. Hayter and Britt feud out of this match without the title. 

Lethal and MCMG beat Wardlow and FTR setting up Lethal vs Wardlow and FTR vs MCMG at Grand Slam II for respective titles. 

HoB beats Darby/Sting/Miro when Sting goes darkside mid-match, joining HoB. Sting could be presence to the group if Black needs time away. 

Swerve and Lee retain. Filler feud.

Hobbs over Starks hopefully. This feud needs more time with Starks finally winning that blow off. 

Madking over Ishii
Sammy and Tay over Ortiz and Ruby
Hook over Ang
Sabian over PAC (?!?!) - Kip needs the surprise win here. I wouldn't mind if he brings help. Pair him with another underrated/overlooked guy like Angelico here.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Wonder if Morrisey could be the Joker in the Ladder Match.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Uncle Iroh said:


> Wonder if Morrisey could be the Joker in the Ladder Match.


Lance Archer


----------



## Uncle Iroh

ripcitydisciple said:


> Lance Archer


I personally think it'll be Joe.

But we saw Morrissey on Dynamite and I wouldn't be shocked if he was there to hoss it up and dominate a few people. Grand Slam is in New York, isn't it?!

And you can't teach that.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Uncle Iroh said:


> I personally think it'll be Joe.
> 
> But we saw Morrissey on Dynamite and I wouldn't be shocked if he was there to hoss it up and dominate a few people. Grand Slam is in New York, isn't it?!
> 
> And you can't teach that.


Some people think it is Darius Martin because everyone in the match has a teammate except Dante. It isn't a bad theory.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

wrong thread


----------



## rich110991

*Punk* vs Mox
*Bryan* vs Jericho
*Dark Order* vs Elite
*Claudio or Joker* wins Casino Ladder Match
*Wardlow & FTR* vs 3 I don’t care about
*Jade* vs Athena
*Toni Storm
Swerve and Keith* vs The Acclaimed (hope I’m wrong)
*Christian *vs Jungle Boy
*House of Black* vs Sting/Darby/Miro
*PAC *vs Kip
*HOOK* vs Angelo
*Ortiz and Ruby* vs Sammy and Tay
*Eddie Kingston*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Can I expect this from the loser of the main?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Welp tonight is the first AEW PPV I have ever ordered. 50 bucks aint too bad tbh


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Welp tonight is the first AEW PPV I have ever ordered. 50 bucks aint too bad tbh


why did you order it?

i seem to remember you being pretty cold on AEW

what was the deciding factor?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

LifeInCattleClass said:


> why did you order it?
> 
> i seem to remember you being pretty cold on AEW
> 
> what was the deciding factor?


Because I like AEW? Just because I don't love everything they do and hate how some people won't let anyone critize it without being called a hater or troll is somewhat annoying. With that said I hope for a great show tonight!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Because I like AEW? Just because I don't love everything they do and hate how some people won't let anyone critize it without being called a hater or troll is somewhat annoying. With that said I hope for a great show tonight!


Ah, didn’t know you were a fan

enjoy the show, gonna be a banger


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ah, didn’t know you were a fan
> 
> enjoy the show, gonna be a banger


Have they always been $50 because I could of swore the last ones where around $64. Another reason why I got it lol


----------



## Mr316

Same old fucking stage.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Have they always been $50 because I could of swore the last ones where around $64. Another reason why I got it lol


i’ve only ever ordered from the UK, which is always around 17 GBP on Fite with apple pay

i thhhhink its always been 50 - but others can correct me


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Mr316 said:


> Same old fucking stage.


Were there rumours of a new stage?


----------



## Mr316

Uncle Iroh said:


> Were there rumours of a new stage?


No but they should make it different for their PPVs.


----------



## DammitChrist

I just bought All Out


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Christian Vs Jungle Boy is going to be a banger!


----------



## JasmineAEW

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’ve only ever ordered from the UK, which is always around 17 GBP on Fite with apple pay
> 
> i thhhhink its always been 50 - but others can correct me


Yes, that’s always been the price.


----------



## 3venflow

<10 minute countdown warning to Zero Hour (also on FITE and apparently Instagram).


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

JasmineAEW said:


> Yes, that’s always been the price.


Well damn Idk why I thought that then. lol At least now I know! Thanks yall


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am ready to be sports entertained ... enjoy some wrestling.


----------



## 3venflow

Sammy getting chased by vehicles is an annual AEW tradition.


----------



## jobber77

Uncle Iroh said:


> Were there rumours of a new stage?


Tony should definitely look into special stages in 23-24


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Sammy moved to the preshow lol u love too see it


----------



## 3venflow

Sammy is bleeding hardway, probably from getting hit by the golf cart.

My gripe with these intergender matches is the women hit the men with moves but the opposite isn't allowed. It makes the men look dumb.


----------



## DRose1994

Why is Ortiz wearing that ? Awful, awful gear.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I a digging this already. Sammy getting merced by a vehicle.


----------



## Whoanma

Toucan So-so on my TV screen.


----------



## DRose1994

Did Tay really get her with the knee ? Or is she just selling ?


----------



## 3venflow

Ruby jobs to Tay after losing in singles to Anna Jay recently. No complaints here.


----------



## redban

Did Ruby get hit for real?


----------



## rich110991

Nice reaction for Ruby there.


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Ruby jobs to Tay after losing in singles to Anna Jay recently. No complaints here.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Alright for a pre-show match. I'd rather they not do too much. 

Although I hope Ruby is alright. Sammy legit dropped her on her fucking head earlier, I screamed.


----------



## redban

Whoanma said:


> Toucan So-so on my TV screen.


^ 
some people on this site can be jerks sometimes


----------



## rich110991

Well I got my first prediction wrong


----------



## 3venflow

HOOK


----------



## redban

When Jericho goes on tour very soon, they’re gonna have to change these entrances. It would be awkward to have them coming out to Jericho Appreciation Society music when Jericho is off in the UK singing on stage


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

Action Bronson in the house. He's lost weight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

And stillll champions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## NamelessJobber

I liked Angelo's entrance music. I don't recall hearing it before.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Geeee

I think Ruby legit busted her nose on the Tay-KO


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Garcia needs to leave JAS and show some character progression. Turning on Danielson is the same old shit.


----------



## NamelessJobber

They're so loud, 2.0. I don't hate them. 
2.0 are amusing but I'm rooting for Hook.


----------



## 3venflow

HOOK retains but it wasn't a squash despite being short.

Action Bronson makes the save!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HOOK is shook by Cool hand Ang.


----------



## redban

Who is that dude in the yellow tank top???????????


----------



## rich110991

Man the things I would do to HOOK


----------



## Dr. Middy

Good little Hook match, he needs to have a proper feud ASAP though. 

His suplexes are gorgeous.


----------



## NamelessJobber

How come only some graphics are animated and not others? Is this intentional?


----------



## redban

I find the animated graphics are cringe. Better just using a still photo


----------



## bdon

Geeee said:


> I think Ruby legit busted her nose on the Tay-KO


She got fucked up 3 different times in that match. Each one getting worse.


----------



## bdon

I really, really hope they never fuck up Hook’s presentation.


----------



## jobber77

Pac time baby


----------



## 3venflow

Love Kip's entrance. Nice pop too.


----------



## Araxen

Wow, I'm surprised this match isn't on the PPV.


----------



## Geeee

Liking Kip's new theme


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566568174535024640


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Kip not looking like such a geek good repackage on him so far


----------



## NamelessJobber

Kip Sabian, after a loong time. Curious how Kip does. I love PAC tho.


----------



## Mr316

This crowd better wake up once the PPV starts.


----------



## DRose1994

Kip looks kind of effeminate. The hair, the eyeshadow(?), the facial expressions and demeanor.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566568759237775361


----------



## redban

Who is the heel and who is the face here


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Geeee

redban said:


> Who is the heel and who is the face here


it seems like PAC is playing heel for some reason


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Kip impressing me here


----------



## Mr316

These preshow matches have not been good so far.


----------



## redban

DRose1994 said:


> Kip looks kind of effeminate. The hair, the eyeshadow(?), the facial expressions and demeanor.


He kinda has that Megan Rapinoe hairstyle


----------



## Geeee

so Kip is Al Snow?


----------



## Whoanma

FITE‘s stream screen keeps freezing from time to time.


----------



## Good Bunny

So Kip is ripping off Shia LaBeouf & Al Snow?


----------



## GarpTheFist

Is the text smaller in this thread only or it's just my phone?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Not a fan of the box shit though


----------



## Whoanma

GarpTheFist said:


> Is the text smaller in this thread only or it's just my phone?


It isn’t.


----------



## Mr316

Match sucked.


----------



## HoneyBee

Whoanma said:


> FITE‘s stream screen keeps freezing from time to time.


Watch on YouTube until the PPV begins.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Oh fuck off with this geek


----------



## rich110991

Mr316 said:


> Match sucked.


You can go on ignore. Can’t be doing with you tonight.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Geeee

I thought this All-Atlantic championship was for people from outside the US


----------



## Trophies

Gimme OC and Pac again...yes please!


----------



## redban

So that’s why PAC was acting like a heel in this match. A feud with ultra-babyface Orange Cassidy


----------



## Aewwe

Newcastle upon Tyne > Gorleston-on-Sea


----------



## Whoanma

HoneyBee said:


> Watch on YouTube until the PPV begins.


Sure, I could. I’m just afraid it will keep on doing it later.


----------



## jobber77

Giga Chad moment


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

MY MAN PAC IS SPITTIN THAT FIRE!!!!


----------



## Dr. Middy

OC/Pac was one of OC's best moments so revisiting that could be fun. 

Also lol with Kip screaming at his box. I guess the gimmick could be interesting. 

Also, pretty sure Eddie's watched Interstellar recently with that reference lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Dr. Middy

FINALLY. ISHII actually getting a good singles match. 

Do us good stone pitbull.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

The man that neck forgot...Ishii.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Who is this guy Eddie is facing? Like did I miss there story? lol


----------



## Good Bunny

BETTER BUNDLE UP 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I liked Kip's performance and his entrance. Nice match.


----------



## Geeee

Live die for for this this


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mr316

Just me or Kingston looks even more like shit than usual?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Come on maaaan lol


----------



## Good Bunny

Mr316 said:


> Just me or Kingston looks even more like shit than usual?


He should’ve left the straps up


----------



## Trophies

Mr316 said:


> Just me or Kingston looks even more like shit than usual?


Man has been looking for a razor since June.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Eddie Kingston looks like complete shit. Jesus, dude, have some self-respect and lift a weight every once in a while.


----------



## 3venflow

Fans going apeshit for this chop battle.


----------



## PavelGaborik

WrestleFAQ said:


> Eddie Kingston looks like complete shit. Jesus, dude, have some self-respect and lift a weight every once in a while.


His problem has nothing to do with weights, he clearly has some muscle, the issue is that its covered with fat.

It's diet.


----------



## jobber77

WrestleFAQ said:


> Eddie Kingston looks like complete shit. Jesus, dude, have some self-respect and lift a weight every once in a while.


----------



## DRose1994

Sheamus and Gunther did this better last night. Looked less silly too


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

This the shit that drives me nuts with AEW is they can have these no neck guys in matches, but just have people like Brian Cage in catering. Rather see him in a program with Eddie then this guy.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

3venflow said:


> Fans going apeshit for this chop battle.


Should have added Danielson


----------



## redban

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> This the shit that drives me nuts with AEW is they can have these no neck guys in matches, but just have people like Brian Cage in catering. Rather see him in a program with Eddie then this guy.


Ishii is a very good wrestler though, neck notwithstanding


----------



## jobber77

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> This the shit that drives me nuts with AEW is they can have these no neck guys in matches, but just have people like Brian Cage in catering. Rather see him in a program with Eddie then this guy.


Cage is a geek especially after losing the world Title to a woman


----------



## Good Bunny

How quick does that shit heal? Idk if I could handle this many chops


----------



## Dr. Middy

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> This the shit that drives me nuts with AEW is they can have these no neck guys in matches, but just have people like Brian Cage in catering. Rather see him in a program with Eddie then this guy.


Outside of a roided up look, Cage doesn't offer much else really honestly.


----------



## TMTT

This should be on the main show.


----------



## PavelGaborik

DRose1994 said:


> Sheamus and Gunther did this better last night. Looked less silly too


It was a better match. 

Unfortunately it was also the best match on what was a pretty bad show.


----------



## 3venflow

The best chop battle ever is still Kensuke Sasaki vs. Kenta Kobashi in 2005, but it's always fun to see guys beat the shit out of each other that way.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

WrestleFAQ said:


> Eddie Kingston looks like complete shit. Jesus, dude, have some self-respect and lift a weight every once in a while.



Hey, don’t call him fat. He gets sensitive. 🤣


----------



## DRose1994

PavelGaborik said:


> It was a better match.
> 
> Unfortunately it was also the best match on what was a pretty bad show.


thought the whole show was great, minus a deflating ending.

this match isn’t doing it for me though.


----------



## jobber77

Big men slapping meat !


----------



## TMTT

DRose1994 said:


> Sheamus and Gunther did this better last night. Looked less silly too


That was more stiff then japanese wrestling is now.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

WrestleFAQ said:


> Eddie Kingston looks like complete shit. Jesus, dude, have some self-respect and lift a weight every once in a while.


He just looks old and like he just came off a bender...Shame because I love Eddie and he was doing pretty damn good before that stuff with Sammy happened


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## SAMCRO

NJPW guys no selling always annoys me, they just hop up after a move thinking it makes them look tough, but it just makes the move look fake.


----------



## Dr. Middy

This is pretty damn fun honestly.


----------



## Araxen

Eddie is out of gas.


----------



## The XL 2

Eddie Kingston's diet looks like it consists only of Pop Tarts and orange tic tacs


----------



## Dr. Middy

SAMCRO said:


> NJPW guys no selling always annoys me, they just hop up after a move thinking it makes them look tough, but it just makes the move look fake.


I mean they still sell it. They'll pop up to fight through the pain, but a lot of times they'll collapse in exhaustion not too long after the fact.


----------



## Gn1212

This is the best AEW PPV preshow ever.


----------



## TMTT

Dr. Middy said:


> This is pretty damn fun honestly.


After Gunther vs Sheamus it doesn't feel that fun.


----------



## 3venflow

This is going long because there's still five minutes to the PPV, but I'm digging it. A real war of attrition.


----------



## PavelGaborik

DRose1994 said:


> thought the whole show was great, minus a deflating ending.
> 
> this match isn’t doing it for me though.


Well then we have very different tastes. Main event was ruined by a laughably bad ending. 

The mens tag match was solid, but not great.

Seth/Riddle was good.

Walter/Sheamus was great.

The rest of the show was below average to awful.


----------



## Dr. Middy

TMTT said:


> After Gunther vs Sheamus it doesn't feel that fun.


That was better than this match but I'm still enjoying this a ton because I always love this type of match.


----------



## SAMCRO

Whoanma said:


>


Thats pretty much what it looked like exactly.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Looks like Eddie is about to blow chunks if this match don't end soon lmao


----------



## Mr316

Very fun match!


----------



## Araragi

TOUGH AND HARD


----------



## PavelGaborik

TMTT said:


> That was more stiff then japanese wrestling is now.


Eh. 

Shingo and Suzuki(when hes on) both still do it the best these days. 

Walter is great though, one of very few people I still care about on the WWE Roster.


----------



## SAMCRO

Eddie finally get a decent finisher?


----------



## Londonlaw

3venflow said:


> The best chop battle ever is still Kensuke Sasaki vs. Kenta Kobashi in 2005, but it's always fun to see guys beat the shit out of each other that way.


OG NOAH was absolutely glorious, by the way. (2000-about 2005/6)

For a while I though they were going to do a ‘chop’ version of a Kota Ibushi match a few years ago (possibly against Taichi?) in New Japan that consisted of nothing but kicks from bell to bell. 

But they’ve broadened out into a more standard Japanese style match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

PavelGaborik said:


> It was a better match.
> 
> Unfortunately it was also the best match on what was a pretty bad show.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Very good good match.

Not quite Gunther/Shaemus level last night but not too far behind.


----------



## SAMCRO

God damn we get it Eddie you respect him, stop trying to molest him.


----------



## Mr316

Eddie is starting to look like a fat Vince Russo.


----------



## redban

The rubber match would be a cool addition to a Dynamite episode


----------



## Ockap

The XL 2 said:


> Eddie Kingston's diet looks like it consists only of Pop Tarts and orange tic tacs


That is in fact a new Yorkers diet. Look up chopped cheese sandwiches the ocky way.


----------



## 3venflow

PavelGaborik said:


> Eh.
> 
> Shingo and Suzuki(when hes on) both still do it the best these days.
> 
> Walter is great though, one of very few people I still care about on the WWE Roster.


Nakajima in NOAH too. He legit KO'd Kinya by accident in their N-1.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563871383033188354


----------



## Araragi

You know I used to roll my eyes at WWE for taking signs away until I started seeing all these video game related signs.


----------



## SAMCRO

Tony screaming Sting's name whenever mentioning his name is cringe as fuck, dude just stop.


----------



## Londonlaw

PavelGaborik said:


> Eh.
> 
> Shingo and Suzuki(when hes on) both still do it the best these days.
> 
> Walter is great though, one of very few people I still care about on the WWE Roster.


I love watching Shingo. He’s stiff without being reckless, quick and explosive.


----------



## PavelGaborik

3venflow said:


> Nakajima in NOAH too. He legit KO'd Kinya by accident in their N-1.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563871383033188354


I need to watch more NOAH!!


----------



## PavelGaborik

Londonlaw said:


> I love watching Shingo. He’s stiff without being reckless, quick and explosive.


Strong case to be made he's the best (in ring) currently wrestling. 

He can do it all.


----------



## rich110991

I could not be more ready


----------



## TMTT

Draft kings paying the big bucks.


----------



## 3venflow

Predicting Cole as the joker.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Well this is going to be a spotfest of epic proportions given whos in this. 

Which is should be, it's an 8 person ladder match.


----------



## Good Bunny

PavelGaborik said:


> I need to watch more NOAH!!


Watch more Nakajima in particular 

Kenoh is alright but I rate Naka higher


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Predicting Cole as the joker.


----------



## TMTT

PavelGaborik said:


> I need to watch more NOAH!!


So many promotions, so little time.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Good Bunny

Wait so a guy can pull the chip down before all 8 men enter? What are these rules lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Can they shut up about Roosh not hurrying down lmao


----------



## Nothing Finer

Surely one year they have to have someone win this before everyone's entered. Entering last should be a huge disadvantage.


----------



## PavelGaborik

TMTT said:


> So many promotions, so little time.


Yeah that is the problem. 

Especially now with two kids....who are currently making this one a chore to pay attention to.


----------



## 3venflow

Rush has a bit of a bad rep for being lazy outside of certain matches but he's been super motivated in AEW so far.


----------



## Geeee

new theme for Andrade. Guess he's not leaving

But also, Andrade's theme was awesome, so I don't like that they changed it


----------



## Dr. Middy

So much for Andrade quitting lol


----------



## Whoanma

Out.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Good Bunny said:


> Wait so a guy can pull the chip down before all 8 men enter? What are these rules lol


----------



## La Parka

Ya need 10 refs to say "cmon!" ?

get the hell outta the way


----------



## PavelGaborik

Why would Andrade not just...win


----------



## redban

3venflow said:


> Rush has a bit of a bad rep for being lazy outside of certain matches but he's been super motivated in AEW so far.


But didn’t you hear Tazz. He didn’t want to hurry to the ring to stop Yuta from climbing the ladder


----------



## PavelGaborik

Whoanma said:


> Out.


It was pretty clear he was watching the US open.


----------



## Geeee

PavelGaborik said:


> Why would Andrade not just...win


yeah he looked like a real idiot there LOL


----------



## Whoanma

PavelGaborik said:


> Why would Andrade not just...win


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

The announcers be saying too much sometimes. I find myself focusing on what the hell they're trying to say instead of the match itself


----------



## NamelessJobber

No JR this ppv?


----------



## redban

So why didn’t Andrade just jump off. He stay on the ladder for 45 seconds for Claudio to toss him


----------



## La Parka

The audio seems ahead of the video. 

Tony was talking about Rush setting up the ladder before he was even in the ring and Taz right then was talking about the concern on Cesaro while he was smiling. 

Maybe its my stream.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma

Everyone is made to look dumber on these ladder matches.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Dr. Middy

These ladders are sandbagging more than Thunder Rosa.


----------



## Geeee

La Parka said:


> The audio seems ahead of the video.
> 
> Tony was talking about Rush setting up the ladder before he was even in the ring and Taz right then was talking about the concern on Cesaro while he was smiling.
> 
> Maybe its my stream.


no audio issues on my end.


----------



## PavelGaborik

This is what stupid fun looks like.


----------



## 3venflow

This match has some awesome spots even with the ladders not always playing ball.


----------



## TMTT

This match is too gimmicky.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Penta 😌


----------



## Smokeycam

This feels very... Clunky.. So much spot focused and illogical decisions


----------



## La Parka

Wheeler Yuta is the only one trying to win this.

I hope he wins


----------



## kyledriver

Does anybody have any good streams?

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Joint jokers


----------



## Whoanma

Geeee said:


> no audio issues on my end.


No audio issues but random screen freezing.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Fucking CHAOS


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TMTT

Less is more.


----------



## 3venflow

Retribution!


----------



## redban

Stokely? What the hell is this


----------



## La Parka

3venflow said:


> Retribution!


oh no, they made it to AEW?


----------



## TMTT

Dark Order?


----------



## Whoanma

Sympathy for the Devil.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Damn. Tony paying that Rolling Stones fee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2

What in the name of WCW 2000 is this?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

Is it MJF???


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

And this show has officially taken a nose dive


----------



## Mainboy

Big Cass in backgrounf?


----------



## TMTT

The XL 2 said:


> What in the name of WCW 2000 is this?


Vampiro is here!


----------



## La Parka

lmaoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Araxen

He has MJF's ass.


----------



## Chan Hung

Prestan Vance? LMFAO


----------



## Araragi

Well that was definitely a thing that happened.


----------



## redban

Rolling Stones music with a Slipknot-esque mask


----------



## TMTT

That was pointless.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Wtf?? 😅


----------



## Smokeycam

3venflow said:


> Is it MJF???


Seemed to carry the same sort of swagger walking..


----------



## Trophies

That's a pretty cool debut...too bad they didn't show who it was.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

If thats not MJF dude!


----------



## Geeee

Not big enough to be Bray Wyatt unless he slimmed down a bunch but it is a very Wyatt-esque gimmick


----------



## Whoanma

Ugh. That was definitely


----------



## 3venflow

Paying for the Stones makes me think MJF. And he could unmask after the main event.


----------



## La Parka

I love aew

baahahhaha


----------



## rich110991

OMG it was MJF!!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Dude I just felt MJF through that mask! He has done that finger thing before too! AHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

rich110991 said:


> OMG it was MJF!!


It was ???


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Booker of the Year loves this lol. LOLAEW


----------



## MrMeeseeks

I'm betting we find out tonight after the title match they're gonna brat down the winner


----------



## PhilThePain

Sympathy for the Devil? There goes that 100M Tony Khan says AEW will earn this year.


----------



## TMTT

Crash and burn all the way.


----------



## izhack111

Vince Russo is in AEW can confirm


----------



## TD Stinger

Mannerisms looked like MJF.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma

This match now?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

And your winner


----------



## rich110991

I’m sorry to the person whoever said MJF would be in that match. I was wrong.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Well that was a finish. 

I'm assuming they want everybody to assume it's MJF but we'll see.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

They need to show who it is at the end of the night dude!


----------



## Nothing Finer

Any gait experts here?


----------



## NamelessJobber

Rolling Stones is expensive 🤑 
I hope it is MJF. I miss him, but I won't hold my breath..


----------



## PavelGaborik

Looked like a similar size to MJF...same gestures....could it be a swerve?


----------



## Trophies

Idk that guy seemed taller than MJF.


----------



## 3venflow

You don't pay for that song to bring out Scorpio Sky.

Only other guy I could think of is Cole.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

That guy seemed taller than MJF


----------



## TMTT

Superkick partee!


----------



## The XL 2

Hangman reclaimed his rightful place in the low midcard. Good for him


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Mr316

Hahahaha Kevin Nash’s new favorite wrestler


----------



## HoneyBee

Chan Hung said:


> Booker of the Year loves this lol. LOLAEW


I thought you said in another thread that you weren't going to purchase the PPV?


----------



## Trophies

Lmao Kevin Nash shoutout.


----------



## Chan Hung

The long Omega entrance by Robert's is so fucking cringe. Holy shit.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Kenny should be headlining. Fuck this.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NamelessJobber

Bucks with the most hideous attire. I know it's on purpose.


----------



## kyledriver

Kenny really is a douche. This was good for a heel entrance but stupid af for a bf

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

HoneyBee said:


> I thought you said in another thread that you weren't going to purchase the PPV?


Who said i bought it? LOL...


----------



## rich110991

So happy. MJF!!!!


----------



## 3venflow

Man look at Kenny's physique!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Just marked the hell out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redban

The XL 2 said:


> Hangman reclaimed his rightful place in the low midcard. Good for him


By that same logic, Kenny omega is in the low midcard too


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

LMAO the Kevin Nash and Ospray references


----------



## TMTT

The real best in the world.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Araragi

Whoanma said:


> This match now?


They know they can't follow Jamie Hayter that's why.


----------



## Dr. Middy

If there's a good payoff to the ladder match finish then cool. 

If not, it's easily the worst finish of the year. 

Guess we'll see.


----------



## Araragi

SHIRTLESS KENNETH


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Kenny entrance is BIG TIME! 

I love it it just has that star power when he comes out!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566583252747517954


----------



## Whoanma

Araragi said:


> They know they can't follow Jamie Hayter that's why.


Rooting for her winning tonight.


----------



## redban

I think they’ll want the first trip champs to be credible. Bucks have been tag champs several times, and Omega was champ for nearly a year. On the other side, Hangman is the only guy who seems legit . So Omega and Bucks will win, I predict


----------



## The XL 2

redban said:


> By that same logic, Kenny omega is in the low midcard too


Kenny isn't teaming with the Dark Order though.


----------



## TripleG

OK the Ladder Match ending...I'm intrigued. 

But whoever the Joker is better be a big deal. I'm thinking MJF. 

By the way, don't count on whoever was under the mask for the match is the same as who will be revealed as the Joker.


----------



## Trophies

The breakdown to Omega's theme...I've missed it.


----------



## rich110991

Love how Kenny saved looking like a million bucks until tonight!


----------



## 3venflow

If you're the booker, do you unmask the guy after Punk vs Mox or cliffhang it to pop a Dynamite rating?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Trophies said:


> Idk that guy seemed taller than MJF.


Christian maybe?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## rich110991

TripleG said:


> OK the Ladder Match ending...I'm intrigued.
> 
> But whoever the Joker is better be a big deal. I'm thinking MJF.
> 
> By the way, don't count on whoever was under the mask for the match is the same as who will be revealed as the Joker.


It for sure looked like MJF’s build and mannerisms.


----------



## TalkWrestlingToMe87

It could definitely be MJF with a new faction. He comes out during Mox and Punk’s match for the reveal.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## HoneyBee

Chan Hung said:


> Who said i bought it? LOL...


So it's not good enough to buy but still good enough to watch, ok makes sense. I don't get people like you, don't have a good thing to say but still watches.


----------



## Araragi

3venflow said:


> If you're the booker, do you unmask the guy after Punk vs Mox or cliffhang it to pop a Dynamite rating?


If it's MJF, do it tonight. If it's anyone else just wait.


----------



## FrankenTodd

FUCK PAGE UP KENNY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

3venflow said:


> If you're the booker, do you unmask the guy after Punk vs Mox or cliffhang it to pop a Dynamite rating?


After Punk vs Mox, because if it's MJF the roof will be blown off that place and plus if it ends right after. Then everyone will make sure to tune into Dynamite. Especially all the buzz it would get on social media too if it's indeed MJF!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566583597028483073


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Do the finger poke of doom Kenny!!! lmao


----------



## FrankenTodd

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> View attachment 132276


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji1787] Death, taxes and the Rolling Stones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Whoanma

I swear, if Khan swerves everyone by having Hangman and the DO winning…


----------



## 3venflow

Stokely - managed MJF on the indies
Gunns - betrayed their father
Moriarty - betrayed his teacher
W. Morrissey - was MJF's hired gun vs. Wardlow
Ethan Page - cut a shootish promo saying he should be on TV every week and wasn't on TV after

An angry and mean-spirited anti-establishment group has been slowly building before our eyes. I can't see past MJF as the puppet master and Stokely as his agent.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> They need to show who it is at the end of the night dude!


I have a feeling that's not MJF....Might be Cole


----------



## rich110991

Love both Kenny and Hangman.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## BestInTheWorld312

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I have a feeling that's not MJF....Might be Cole


LMAO no way that person was Cole..Way too big


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> After Punk vs Mox, because if it's MJF the roof will be blown off that place and plus if it ends right after. Then everyone will make sure to tune into Dynamite. Especially all the buzz it would get on social media too if it's indeed MJF!


What if it's not MJF though ?


----------



## Chan Hung

HoneyBee said:


> So it's not good enough to buy but still good enough to watch, ok makes sense. I don't get people like you, don't have a good thing to say but still watches.


I think you may be a selective reader. I've posted several positive things about AEW. I happen to dislike the build to this pay per view and especially what they did to the main event by ruining it with a 3 minute squash. It took the entire anticipation and oxygen out of the angle and was perhaps the worst booked build they've done to an AEW main event ppv in ages. I have bought their shows before but i won't buy the crap they promoted for this ppv. Maybe next time when they decide to take their fans more serious and put on a better build, i will as in the past.


----------



## Araragi

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


> I swear, if Khan swerves everyone by having Hangman and the DO winning…


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> What if it's not MJF though ?


That be disappointing. lol


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Anyone wanna tell me what happened at the end of the ladder match? Tony Khan took out the Twitch stream I was bumming off of.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

It could very well be MJF though, didn't he call himself the devil ?


----------



## American_Nightmare

Will be interesting to see how Khan shits the bed now


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I have such a love hate with the Bucks. I respect them tho


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

WrestleFAQ said:


> Anyone wanna tell me what happened at the end of the ladder match? Tony Khan took out the Twitch stream I was bumming off of.


DM me and i'll hook you up


----------



## Trophies

JOHNNY WAS HUNGEE


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Crowd has been dead all night. Must of been partying last night lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Trophies said:


> JOHNNY WAS HUNGEE


The dark order are awful


----------



## Whoanma

I think I’ll be wanting a refund in a few minutes.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

God I fkin love you Kenny!


----------



## rich110991

150 friggin percent


----------



## 3venflow

Elite should win to solidify the belts but I think the story has been pointing to an SCU-like upset first champ.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Whoanma said:


> I think I’ll be wanting a refund in a few minutes.


Yeah this match ain't it...


----------



## Chan Hung

I would laugh my fucking ass off if dork order wins. In fact, book that Tony.


----------



## NamelessJobber




----------



## FrankenTodd

Whoanma said:


> I think I’ll be wanting a refund in a few minutes.


The end game is we sit through this and get that Omega vs Danielson rematch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

John Silver figures are now available in the AEW shop


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> God I fkin love you Kenny!


I love Kenny, too bad he's stuck in trios garbage


----------



## Chan Hung

Kenny should have been in the solo competitions. Oh well.


----------



## SAMCRO

Rick Knox trying to enforce rules? wtf?


----------



## NamelessJobber




----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Good Job to The Elite for waking up the crowd!!!!


----------



## Trophies

Gimme Omega/Hangman one on one soon.


----------



## 3venflow

LOVE the callbacks here. This is a great match.


----------



## holy

Too long of a match.


----------



## Geeee

Jeremy Buckshot Lariat


----------



## Araragi

NAM FLASHBACKS


----------



## TMTT

This is great, no surprise.


----------



## redban

It would be funny if Silver had pinned Omega


----------



## Whoanma

Don’t do it, Khan. Don’t.


----------



## Mr316

Great fucking match. Felt like vintage AEW.


----------



## NamelessJobber




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Thank God that's over


----------



## Nothing Finer

Fucking good match.


----------



## 3venflow

Great fucking match. The quality of the trios tournament matches has been very high and they capped it off so well.


----------



## SAMCRO

SHOCKER!!!!!!


----------



## WrestleFAQ

The crowd is hot for this, for whatever reason.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

DUDE THAT WAS FUCKIN FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung

So the Elite won the titles they introduced in the company. What a shocker lol. What would have been moreso is if Page and Dork Order friends won it lol


----------



## Trophies

redban said:


> It would be funny if Silver had pinned Omega


I don't know how I'd feel about AEW if that happened tbh lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great match.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Not a DO fan, but nice reference


----------



## redban

The Rolling Stones / Stokely group will be the next trios champs I think


----------



## PhilThePain

So... is Kenny Omega a triple crown champion now?


----------



## SAMCRO

Almost feels like these belts was only created for Omega and The Bucks to win them.....


----------



## Nothing Finer




----------



## TMTT

Nick Jackson with that goofy beard is killing me.


----------



## rich110991

Awesome match.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Those titles feel meaningless


----------



## NamelessJobber




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

NamelessJobber said:


>


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Time for the Dork Order to turn on Adam Page.


----------



## SAMCRO

And the point of Don Callis is? He's a heel manager, Kenny's a face, why's he still around?


----------



## Mr316

This has been an extremely fun and intriguing PPV. No complaints so far.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## 3venflow

Does Kenny have to pay into the swear jar for that F-bomb or does PPV not count?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## kazarn

SAMCRO said:


> Almost feels like these belts was only created for Omega and The Bucks to win them.....


And they can avoid FTR.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Ungrateful bitches. Let ‘em know, Jade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Well this match will be a break. Athena and Jade suck


----------



## HoneyBee

That Baddie, not Kiera, is hot. What's her name?


----------



## TripleG

I have misgivings about them ignoring the rules of tag team wrestling for most of the match and I also have misgivings of having Trios Titles at all. 

That said, that match was a lot of fun to watch. The Hangman/Omega showdown was great, and I honestly thought Silver might beat Omega there for a hot second, lol.


----------



## La Parka

ember moon shouldn't be allowed to speak


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

FrankenTodd said:


> Ungrateful bitches. Let ‘em know, Jade.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jade and Athena suck


----------



## redban

HoneyBee said:


> That Baddie, not Kiera, is hot. What's her name?


Leila Gray


----------



## Araragi

The idea of Jade Cargill matches are always so much better than actual Jade Cargill matches


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

La Parka said:


> ember moon shouldn't be allowed to speak


She shouldn't be allowed to have a job


----------



## PavelGaborik

Trios match was amazing.

Cannot stand the dark order, but credit where credit is due.


----------



## DRose1994

Athena has a terribleeeee voice. Awkward cadence and delivery in her promos. Jade looks like she’s being herself.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Loving Athena wearing clothes two sizes too small for her.


----------



## SAMCRO

kazarn said:


> And they can avoid FTR.


Oh yeah and that too so they don't have to put FTR over, cause they know they're better than them. They're insecure little bitches.


----------



## Serpico Jones

They’ve done a good job of fucking up all the free live streams tonight. Looks like I’m fucked.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I pray this match aint over 10 mins lol


----------



## Trophies

Yo who is screaming lmao


----------



## 3venflow

Jade quietly dropped Stokely, I guess so he can do this big angle with the men.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

DRose1994 said:


> Athena has a terribleeeee voice. Awkward cadence and delivery in her promos. Jade looks like she’s being herself.


They both suck, instant channel changer


----------



## Nothing Finer

PavelGaborik said:


> Trios match was amazing.
> 
> Cannot stand the dark order, but credit where credit is due.


I feel like this after every Bucks match.


----------



## TMTT

Let's see is this any good, Jade is pretty green.


----------



## DRose1994

I hate the goofy stuff they say on commentary. “Jade destroyed her wings.. the wings she made herself, Tony.” Like anyones supposed to care.


----------



## NamelessJobber

That was good promo between Athena and Jade. I think it was prob on Rampage but I missed it. I'm sick 😷


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Ok wow Jade looks fucking INCREDIBLE


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

3venflow said:


> Jade quietly dropped Stokely, I guess so he can do this big angle with the men.


Or Stokely didn't wanna be with Jade anymore because she's awful


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Athena is thick as clotted cream, so I don't want to hate, but what the fuck is that daffy bitch wearing?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## redban

This hair color looks good on Jade


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

NamelessJobber said:


> That was good promo between Athena and Jade. I think it was prob on Rampage but I missed it. I'm sick 😷


are you high ?


----------



## Whoanma

Let’s all donate for Athena to finally buy herself a personality.


----------



## Trophies

No way Jade loses looking like that.


----------



## SAMCRO

Jade looks stupid as all fuck, like a bad costume from a cosplay show or something.


----------



## VPX5

Wasn't Hangman the legal man?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Athena been snorting with the boss? Still got some on her face.


----------



## TMTT

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Athena is thick as clotted cream, so I don't want to hate, but what the fuck is that daffy bitch wearing?


And Batman dropped Jade in acid.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Ok wow Jade looks fucking INCREDIBLE


She still sucks


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Athena is thick as clotted cream, so I don't want to hate, but what the fuck is that daffy bitch wearing?


Athena is gross


----------



## Smokeycam

TMTT said:


> Let's see is this any good, Jade is pretty green.


I see what u did there 😅


----------



## FrankenTodd

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


_steals this_


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

SAMCRO said:


> Jade looks stupid as all fuck, like a bad costume from a cosplay show or something.


green paint was a little much LOL


----------



## NamelessJobber

Jade attire is a no tonight 😐


----------



## Nothing Finer

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Athena is thick as clotted cream, so I don't want to hate, but what the fuck is that daffy bitch wearing?


She's cosplaying as Vulture from Spider-Man. Cargill is doing She Hulk.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol its a mess already, Jade was kicking out and the baddies was supposed to pull Athena out of the pin.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Smokeycam said:


> I see what u did there 😅


Jade is garbage idk what y'all see in her


----------



## WrestleFAQ

The Umaga special.


----------



## Whoanma

Trophies said:


> No way Jade loses looking like that.


She shouldn’t.


----------



## DRose1994

I fucking love Jade. Idc


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

SAMCRO said:


> Lol its a mess already, Jade was kicking out and the baddies was supposed to pull Athena out of the pin.


Yet people around here keep pretending Jade is good


----------



## Araragi

NamelessJobber said:


> Jade attire is a no tonight 😐


It would be 10/10 without the green mold.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

DRose1994 said:


> I fucking love Jade. Idc


You have low standards then


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Yet people around here keep pretending Jade is good


to be fair, that was really the fault of the others


----------



## Whoanma

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Jade is garbage idk what y'all see in her


She’s got


----------



## DRose1994

Nice spot — the steamboat/flair special


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Geeee

MAtch a little botchy


----------



## PavelGaborik

this is horrible


----------



## Sad Panda

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Jade is garbage idk what y'all see in her


Just look at her. If she knows how to enter a ring you keep her around. She’s unbelievably valuable to them.


----------



## SAMCRO

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Yet people around here keep pretending Jade is good


Lol shes fucking terrible, her matches are dog shit and the worst on the show everytime.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> to be fair, that was really the fault of the others


Jade should be on the unemployment line with Athena


----------



## 3venflow

Ari Daivari has been producing women's matches lately and they have tended to look more professional even if the work isn't great.


----------



## VPX5

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Don't worry Kenny, FTR and Punk always beat your circus act.


----------



## American_Nightmare

This is so bad


----------



## NamelessJobber

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> are you high ?


Not at all. I thought it was good for Athena who is not known for speaking skills.


----------



## redban

Cmon … all those weeks of build, and Athena loses like anyone else?? 

The match should have been more competitive; Athena should’ve been protected more


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Sad Panda said:


> Just look at her. If she knows how to enter a ring you keep her around. She’s unbelievably valuable to them.


What am I looking at? A girl that's built like a dude who can't wrestle or cut a promo ? 🥴


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## SAMCRO

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Except the green paint on Jade looks like it was applied by a 5 year old with their fingers.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Well, at least it was quick.


----------



## TMTT

That's it? Probably for the best.


----------



## Whoanma

And still…


----------



## Martyn

Great TBS Title match. Much better than I’ve expected.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Hilarious most of you people will criticize my tribal chief, but support a trash can like Jade


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Shulkie.


----------



## DRose1994

Surprised at how short the match was. I feel like we see longer girls matches on TV every week.


----------



## kazarn

Jade is awful lol


----------



## NamelessJobber

Turkey tits!


----------



## PavelGaborik

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Hilarious most of you people will criticize my tribal chief, but support a trash can like Jade


They're both quite bad in the ring and overpushed.


----------



## DRose1994

Great shots of Jade and then her daughter. Would work better if she wasn’t a heel but still


----------



## 3venflow

There's no one who can beat Jade who it'll massively elevate in a meaningful way except Statlander, and she's out for six months. May as well keep her unbeaten.


----------



## rich110991

Not sure about Jade’s look. Match was sloppy. Glad it was short and as green (literally) as she is, I’m still glad Jade won.


----------



## redban

You can’t show your future champion walking his dog. These wrestlers are supposed to be larger than life characters. You don’t show them doing these mundane tasks


----------



## SAMCRO

Why's Punk never been 100% walking into a fight?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

SAMCRO said:


> Except the green paint on Jade looks like it was applied by a 5 year old with their fingers.


I would have gladly offered myself up for that job.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Punk needs Ace to pump up that ego he has lmao


----------



## 3venflow

MCMG 😍


----------



## PavelGaborik

Kill them Wardlow.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

NamelessJobber said:


> Rolling Stones is expensive 🤑
> I hope it is MJF. I miss him, but I won't hold my breath..


In his fued with Punk, on the Dynamite where he bloodied Punk, he spoke of being the Devil. Sympathy for the Devil got played( fans believe he will come back as a face due to his pipebomb, but he is an evil son of a bitch.)

We haven't seen the last of this group tonight. MJF is walking out as AEW Champion Tonight.


----------



## Sad Panda

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> What am I looking at? A girl that's built like a dude who can't wrestle or cut a promo ? 🥴


She has more crossover appeal than anyone in the company not named Wardlow.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

redban said:


> You can’t show your future champion walking his dog. These wrestlers are supposed to be larger than life characters. You don’t show them doing these mundane tasks


that was honestly cringe


----------



## Trophies

MCMG good shit


----------



## I am Groot

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Hilarious most of you people will criticize my tribal chief, but support a trash can like Jade


How dare you insult the great Jade


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## NamelessJobber

MCMG, I love their theme song. The dark hair guy is nice


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Poor Wardlow and FTR, being forced to feud with TNA rejects


----------



## TMTT

redban said:


> You can’t show your future champion walking his dog. These wrestlers are supposed to be larger than life characters. You don’t show them doing these mundane tasks


Now I know why Davey boy didn't get the belt.


----------



## redban

Khali Version II gonna’ get power-bombed


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Sonjay Dutt is beyond cringe


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## SAMCRO

Such bullshit this is what FTR and Wardlow get for All Out, while The Buck's get award another set of titles.


----------



## PavelGaborik

ripcitydisciple said:


> In his fued with Punk, on the Dynamite where he bloodied Punk, he spoke of being the Devil. Sympathy for the Devil got played( fans believe he will come back as a face due to his pipebomb, but he is an evil son of a bitch.)
> 
> We haven't seen the last of this group tonight. MJF is walking out as AEW Champion Tonight.


?
Can you just have the match whenever you want after winning the casino ladder match?


----------



## latinoheat4life2

ripcitydisciple said:


> In his fued with Punk, on the Dynamite where he bloodied Punk, he spoke of being the Devil. Sympathy for the Devil got played( fans believe he will come back as a face due to his pipebomb, but he is an evil son of a bitch.)
> 
> We haven't seen the last of this group tonight. MJF is walking out as AEW Champion Tonight.


I think you solved the rittle my man


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Please let Wardlow and FTR squash these hacks


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

latinoheat4life2 said:


> I think you solved the rittle my man


I said that earlier lol, i said he referred to himself as the devil


----------



## redban

AEW’s monster Wardlow … hugging an eight year old girl on a PPV


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Trophies

redban said:


> AEW’s monster Wardlow … hugging an eight year old girl on a PPV


Well he is a babyface.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Jade Cargill deprived us of her beautiful chocolate milky creamy skin with that ugly green paint. 0/10 PPV


----------



## Ham and Egger

How's the show so far, wrestling purists? 👀


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Brat is offensive? This feud is cringe, poor Wardlow and FTR


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## TMTT

redban said:


> AEW’s monster Wardlow … hugging an eight year old girl on a PPV


I have to admit it would have been awesome if he powerbombed her.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Ham and Egger said:


> How's the show so far, wrestling purists? 👀


4/10 so far


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

redban said:


> AEW’s monster Wardlow … hugging an eight year old girl on a PPV


Should be powerbombing her five times in my opinion


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

SAMCRO said:


> Such bullshit this is what FTR and Wardlow get for All Out, while The Buck's get award another set of titles.


Its honestly embarrassing considering the buzz both they had separately. Tony must of been like Oh I got a good idea will just team the hype train together and watch it burn! lmao


----------



## TheDraw

redban said:


> AEW’s monster Wardlow … hugging an eight year old girl on a PPV


There's no protecting kayfabe with Khan. We see him literally openly discussing storylines and booking with dirtsheets every week.

Could you image Vince McMahon doing that?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## SAMCRO

Why is this what their next big star they was building up against MJF doing at All Out? Facing a random pairing of TNA rejects. Could he not be defending his title against someone?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Its honestly embarrassing considering the buzz both they had separately. Tony must of been like Oh I got a good idea will just team the hype train together and watch it burn! lmao


This is sad, i have no idea who the motor city machine guns are and Lethal is washed


----------



## PavelGaborik

redban said:


> AEW’s monster Wardlow … hugging an eight year old girl on a PPV


Should he have powerbombed her instead?


----------



## NamelessJobber

Maybe the 8 year old will come out and win this match.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

SAMCRO said:


> Why is this what their next big star they was building up against MJF doing at All Out? Facing a random pairing of TNA rejects.


BOOKER OF DA YEAR


----------



## 3venflow

I wanted the Briscoes in AEW, but I'd accept the MCMG as regulars.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Spitting on someone in a time when covid and shit is around for heat is trash too me


----------



## Geeee

Ham and Egger said:


> How's the show so far, wrestling purists? 👀


The wrestling has been good but there was a dog and a child on the show...so totally ruined!


----------



## HoneyBee

redban said:


> Leila Gray


I just looked her up. She's stunning.


----------



## TMTT

SAMCRO said:


> Why is this what their next big star they was building up against MJF doing at All Out? Facing a random pairing of TNA rejects. Could he not be defending his title against someone?


Too many people on this card anyway. Three trios matches.


----------



## redban

I don’t know who the hell these Motor City fellas are


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ham and Egger said:


> How's the show so far, wrestling purists? 👀


First two were fun, trios match was amazing.

Jade match was bad.


----------



## Saintpat

NamelessJobber said:


> Maybe the 8 year old will come out and win this match.


I figured she was Omega’s next opponent.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Gonna be honest, Clash at the castle was better than this so far


----------



## Londonlaw

Don’t be surprised if we get FTR vs MCMG this week on AEW TV


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This is sad, i have no idea who the motor city machine guns are and Lethal is washed


MCMG had a decent run in TNA and had some great matches in their careers, but there time time has been done as for Lethals too


----------



## SAMCRO

I feel like the match would be bigger and feel more important if this was just FTR vs MCMG, not sure why Jay Lethal and Wardlow need to be involved.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Gonna be honest, Clash at the castle was better than this so far


The crowd was fun last night too


----------



## PavelGaborik

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Gonna be honest, Clash at the castle was better than this so far


Trios match alone was better than anything last night.

The only really good match last night was Sheamus/Walter.

Riddle/Seth was pretty good as well.

Shayna/Liv was even worse than Jade/Ember....at least one ended quickly.

Crowd was awesome last night, but even they checked out after that ending.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> The crowd was fun last night too


Agree, this crowd is dead


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PavelGaborik said:


> Trios match alone was better than anything last night.
> 
> The only really good match last night was Sheamus/Walter.
> 
> Riddle/Seth was pretty good as well.
> 
> Shayna/Liv was even worse than Jade/Ember....at least one ended quickly.


Trios match was nothing but flip central 🥴 Roman and Drew had a fantastic match too


----------



## American_Nightmare

Triple H put us all out of our misery


----------



## ElTerrible

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 132278


Dax must have learned after all of that build up, MJF has replaced them and Wardlow with Ass Boys and Big Ass. This is next level brutal. CM Punk dropping the belt to Ass Boys Inc.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

And this match has killed the crowd


----------



## PavelGaborik

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Trios match was nothing by flip central 🥴 Roman and Drew had a fantastic match too


Decent match ruined by a hilariously bad ending.

Crowd rightfully shit on it.

Sorry that athleticism scares you fam.


----------



## SAMCRO

This ppv didn't need 15 fucking matches on it, you could easily cut this, the Jade match and some others, Tony goes out of his way to fill the entire card up as much as he possibly can, even with matches that don't belong on ppv.


----------



## Sad Panda

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Trios match was nothing by flip central 🥴


Ignore the storytelling because it’s “flippy“. I love these buzz words you guys create.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

SAMCRO said:


> This ppv didn't need 15 fucking matches on it, you could easily cut this, the Jade match and some others, Tony goes out of his way to fill the entire card up as much as he possibly can, even with matches that don't belong on ppv.


Not gonna lie, I am already bored, there's way too many matches and half of them are useless


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Wardlow and FTR having a competitive match with two no names from TNA....BOOKER OF DA YEAR!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

HoneyBee said:


> I just looked her up. She's stunning.


----------



## redban

This match gets more time than the TBS title match because …. ?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Tony is doing everything in his power to kill the aura of Wardlow and FTR


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

redban said:


> This match gets more time than the TBS title match because …. ?


To be honest Jade and Athena are terrible man. But this match is borrring


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match has put the crowd into a coma


----------



## PavelGaborik

Honestly this match should end in short order, could care less about it.


----------



## DRose1994

Bleh. This match just isn’t very interesting to me. Not the participants faults either. They’re all pros. But the lack of story, or underwhelming build has me just waiting for this to end


----------



## Araragi

redban said:


> This match gets more time than the TBS title match because …. ?


Because Jade is bad.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

DRose1994 said:


> Bleh. This match just isn’t very interesting to me. Not the participants faults either. They’re all pros. But the lack of story, or underwhelming build has me just waiting for this to end


To be fair some of their biggest stars are being forced to have a competitive match with a bunch of trash cans


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Bravo Tony, it takes some kind of special booking to kill a Chicago crowd


----------



## Hotdiggity11

I remember when Athena was supposed to be a star and WWE misused her. 🤣


----------



## Ham and Egger

Geeee said:


> The wrestling has been good but there was a dog and a child on the show...so totally ruined!


Can you elaborate for me because all my mind is bringing up is Maki Itoh and Cody's dog Pharoah. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## PavelGaborik

Why did the ref start yelling at Lethal?


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## FrankenTodd

I feel like I started dinner 30 minutes ago and this is still on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Ending leaked


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

FrankenTodd said:


> I feel like I started dinner 30 minutes ago and this is still on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They've really killed Wardlow's aura


----------



## Smokeycam

Thank fuck that's over


----------



## Londonlaw

When you’ve spent 3 years throwing the kitchen sink at the TV screen and dropping the proverbial cow, when you present something that vaguely resembles a traditional/old school match, the live crowd don’t know what to do.

But yes, given the 6 people in this match, something seems to be missing a little. Still watchable to me, though.


----------



## Mr316

Crowd is dead. Match was way too long.


----------



## SAMCRO

Love how Tony got told fans was exhausted at the length of the last ppv and there was too many matches, and he proceeds to make another bloated overly long ppv. Motherfucker never learns does he?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Really good in ring work, the lack of story definitely hurts it though.

Crowd still hot for Wardlow, he woke them back up.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Wardlow's more cut than he used to be. Looks like he's cut his bodyfat in half.


----------



## 3venflow

JOE IS BACK.


----------



## redban

Khali gotta get powebombed


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Please get FTR and Wardlow away from those bums


----------



## TMTT

Joe is gonna kill you!


----------



## Trophies

JOE'S GONNA KILL YOU


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

3venflow said:


> JOE IS BACK.


FINALLY!!!!! JOEEEEEEE


----------



## PavelGaborik

Fuck yeah, JOE!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TMTT said:


> Joe is going to kill you!


Now things have picked up. I've missed this man. JOE, JOE, JOE!!!


----------



## Mr316

The fuck is going on


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilThePain

Bah gawd that pencil's been broken in half!!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

JOE IS GONNA KILL YOU !!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Negative 1 vs 8 Year old Girl is the future All Out main event


----------



## Trophies

"Somehow Joe got split open" lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

Joe being back is good for business. About damn time.


----------



## redban

Trophies said:


> Well he is a babyface.


Still though .. this is AEW’s answer to Goldberg / Lesnar, the guy hugging a child on TV?


----------



## Whoanma

I wonder…


----------



## NamelessJobber

I was kinda right, the 8 year old wins.. 🌚🌝


----------



## Geeee

I wouldn't be surprised if Joe turns on Wardlow. Just so we can get that match for the TNT


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn Joe's already bleeding lol. I guess he said sorry Mox, i can bleed faster.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Negative 1 vs 8 Year old Girl is the future All Out main event


You're a genius


----------



## The XL 2

TK completely killed Wardlow


----------



## SAMCRO

Oh look a match that actually belongs on the ppv, about time.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The 8 year old vs negative one in a cage match brothers!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

hobbs should wreck starks and then go into a feud with Wardlow.


----------



## PavelGaborik

redban said:


> Still though .. this is AEW’s answer to Goldberg / Lesnar, the guy hugging a child on TV?


He's more like Batista than either of those two. 

Can tough guy baby faces not be genuine people? lol, such a weird complaint.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

SAMCRO said:


> Oh look a match that actually belongs on the ppv, about time.


I've been looking forward to this match. Hope Ricky wins


----------



## NamelessJobber

P-p-p-powerhouse


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match is gonna be a banger. Let's go Ricky!!!


----------



## Londonlaw

I’ll admit, it’s going to be a little fun hearing a Louisville-based wrestling legend and podcaster and his Long-Island born producer trying to talk around that moment with Dax’s daughter given how they’ve taken a virtual vow of silence on -1 👀


----------



## The XL 2

Hobbs should go over


----------



## PavelGaborik

Yeah Hobbs looks like a monster, but Starks NEEDS a big win here.

Dude is a star, and it's long overdue he receives the proper push he deserves.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Ricky 😍


----------



## TMTT

The XL 2 said:


> TK completely killed Wardlow


Should have gone after the main belt when he was hot.


----------



## Gn1212

This may turn out the best AEW PPV of all time. What a start man.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Ricky looking like a million bucks


----------



## SAMCRO

Is this Ricky's first singles match on a ppv?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Hopefully Hobbs win here. Starks win would be a waste.


----------



## SAMCRO

Not sure how i feel about this new gear for Ricky, feel like the trunks suited him more.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Feed Hobbs More


----------



## Sad Panda

SAMCRO said:


> Not sure how i feel about this new gear for Ricky, feel like the trunks suited him more.


Reminds me of retro Jordan’s. I dig it.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Gn1212 said:


> This may turn out the best AEW PPV of all time. What a start man.


Eh, it's been good but long way to go before I even consider that.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Wasted opportunity


----------



## PavelGaborik

Sad Panda said:


> Reminds me of retro Jordan’s. I dig it.


Reminds me of AJ, particularly the gloves.


----------



## TMTT

This does nothing for me.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## NamelessJobber

Yes, trunks was better for Ricky. Less is more.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## HoneyBee

Hobbs is money. Looks like a main event player. They should build him to be AEW's version of Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Smokeycam

... Well that was over rather quickly..


----------



## Londonlaw

This is one of those matches that should leave both men more over/made than before they went in.

Both guys are stars and I’m cool with either winning.


----------



## NamelessJobber

I like both Ricky and Hobbs.


----------



## Trophies

Wait what the hell...are they short on time or something.


----------



## Mr316

That was fast.


----------



## Gn1212

Was Ricky injured?


----------



## TMTT

Should have been on Dynamite.


----------



## redban

Wow , easy and quick win

they’re grooming Hobbs for Wardlow?


----------



## Sad Panda

Holy fuck


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Match was weak but right guy won. Hobbs dominated like he needed to.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Damn.

Ricky got squashed like a fucking geek.


----------



## SAMCRO

wtf was that abrupt ending? Why'd Stark get squashed like a jobber?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Dang, poor Ricky


----------



## Geeee

Should've taken time from that last trios match and given it to this one.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Pretty quick match


----------



## Sad Panda

They’re clearly building Hobbs to a monster


----------



## 3venflow

One move win for Hobbs. Virtually no false finishes. That's quite old school... and jarring in today's wrestling.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

How are you gonna bury Ricky like that ? SMH


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Makes it look a bit like Nakamura


----------



## Gn1212

Tbf, I ain't complaining with the short matches. This has been a big miss for AEW PPVs before. The timings have been pretty good so far.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Oh no...trash can acclaimed


----------



## Mr316

Ricky is done after this. He looked like an absolute joke.


----------



## TMTT

Billy Gunn still around?


----------



## SAMCRO

Tomorrow "Ricky Starks has asked for his AEW release".


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

love a good ol spinebuster


----------



## The XL 2

Right guy went over


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Swerve in our glory better win


----------



## VPX5

Ricky deserves better


----------



## Dr. Middy

Well I'm happy they made Hobbs look good but that surprisingly shorter than I expected.


----------



## DRose1994

Max Caster sounds so effeminate. You hear it definitively at times. Almost distracting


----------



## PavelGaborik

Just cut Starks at this point.

He's a jobber after that squash.


----------



## rich110991

TMTT said:


> Billy Gunn still around?


SCISSOR ME DADDY ASS


----------



## Mr316

PPV has been going downhill since the Trios Championship match.


----------



## redban

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> How are you gonna bury Ricky like that ? SMH


Because of his size, he’s always going to be this underdog-type character. He can get squashed from time to time


----------



## Araragi

Acclaimed to win pleeeease.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Mr316 said:


> Ricky is done after this. He looked like an absolute joke.


Overreact much? Hobbs is a monster


----------



## Londonlaw

3venflow said:


> One move win for Hobbs. Virtually no false finishes. That's quite old school... and jarring in today's wrestling.


Been watching wrestling for 34 years. Old school is no bad thing 😇


----------



## FrankenTodd

Swerve[emoji119]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn Starks jobbed pretty quick. This match could have gone a bit longer.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Araragi said:


> Acclaimed to win pleeeease.


No thanks, Swerve in our glory is just getting started


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

WHO'S HOUSE? SWERVE'S HOUSE!!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

Well Starks being squashed is stupid, but on the bright side some of the matches are short as fuck tonight which means we wont be here till 2am watching 15 35 minute matches.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Keith Lee's theme is such a banger


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## TMTT

The rap is going to be the best part.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Acclaimed 🙌😍


----------



## Londonlaw

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Oh no...trash can acclaimed


Who do you actually like on the AEW roster?


----------



## The XL 2

'Directionless' Keith Lee


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The XL 2 said:


> 'Directionless' Keith Lee


Keith Lee is awesome


----------



## NamelessJobber

I hope Acclaimed win.


----------



## SAMCRO

JR trying to be funny is so cringe, he needs to stop.


----------



## Gn1212

@Mr316 is reaching big time here. 🤣


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The XL 2 said:


> 'Directionless' Keith Lee


Feed Adam Cole to him


----------



## PavelGaborik

That Lizzo line....LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

That Trump line was garbage when those documents were fake...Can't stand the acclaimed


----------



## NamelessJobber

JR arrived late..


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

HoneyBee said:


> I just looked her up. She's stunning.


Mommy?


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Hahaha


----------



## Dr. Middy

I want Swerve/Lee to win, but hopefully this is like a star making performance for Acclaimed. They are over as shit.


----------



## TMTT

Bowens going behind.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514411797910011904


----------



## Geeee

I think that one's gonna catch on


----------



## FrankenTodd

JR stop lying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sad Panda

The Acclaimed are crazy over


----------



## rich110991

TMTT said:


> Bowens going behind.


Shut up.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Swerve is definitely disturbed by that chant and so am I


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mr316

Nice to see the crowd into the match. Probably will get the PPV back on track.


----------



## TMTT

rich110991 said:


> Shut up.


That happened.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Crazy I'm hearing they squashed Ricky but he's playing the sympathetic babyface and can cut a fiery promo to get his heat back.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Acclaim has no business on a ppv 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Feed Adam Cole to him


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mr316 said:


> Nice to see the crowd into the match. Probably will get the PPV back on track.


Lol? The crowd came back to life at the end of the Wardlow/FTR win.


----------



## Trophies

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 132282


This gif is a treasure. Always a good laugh.


----------



## HoneyBee

Londonlaw said:


> Been watching wrestling for 34 years. Old school is no bad thing 😇


I like your username. Opposite of the term they've been using in recent weeks in the aftermath of murders in the UK, Lawless Britain.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Caster over AF


----------



## Araragi

FrankenTodd said:


> Acclaim has no business on a ppv
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're crazy over tf are you talking about lmao.


----------



## 3venflow

The Acclaimed have never beaten an established team in AEW from memory, so it's great how over they are. An organic success story.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

FrankenTodd said:


> Acclaim has no business on a ppv
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree, this scissor crap is gross


----------



## PavelGaborik

FrankenTodd said:


> Acclaim has no business on a ppv
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol? Arguably as over as anyone tonight.


----------



## The XL 2

Billy Gunn over as fuck in 2022. Crazy world we win in


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566603313621123073


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Araragi said:


> They're crazy over tf are you talking about lmao.


People will crap on hit row, but like these idiots 🤡


----------



## NamelessJobber

People are missing here..


----------



## Ham and Egger

Acclaimed to win tag titles. Scissor me, Zaddy! 🤪


----------



## Sad Panda

The XL 2 said:


> Billy Gunn over as fuck in 2022. Crazy world we win in


Thanks to Danhausen and the Acclaimed. Wrestling is amazing


----------



## Geeee

the fans booing Keith Lee and Swerve


----------



## Londonlaw

I’m just trying to enjoy this show (after a decent effort earlier with the otherwise utterly predictable Worlds Collide and the last night’s Clash at the Castle) before an utter lunatic is elected my country’s next leader.


----------



## bdon

As I’m reading through this thread, I’m laughing at how many didn’t realize that was MJF just by the goddamn choice of music.

The Devil once made you think he didn’t exist


----------



## HoneyBee

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Mommy?


Eh?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PavelGaborik said:


> Lol? Arguably as over as anyone tonight.


Hit Row >>>> The acclaimed


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Trophies said:


> This gif is a treasure. Always a good laugh.


Me when I'm having a good day and the depression hits


----------



## SAMCRO

The Acclaimed to me are nothing more than a rap and dumb hand gesture, i've not ever been impressed by one of their matches, all their matches are completely forgettable, all anyone remembers are his 30 second raps.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

SAMCRO said:


> The Acclaimed to me are nothing more than a rap and dumb hand gesture, i've not ever been impressed by one of their matches, all their matches are completely forgettable, all anyone remembers are his 30 second raps.


At least you're not brain washed


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

HoneyBee said:


> Eh?


Momma milkers


----------



## rich110991

The rise of The Acclaimed is amazing.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


So entertaining 😶


----------



## 3venflow

Hope Bowens isn't injured again. Looks bad.


----------



## Gn1212

"We want scissor" chants!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

rich110991 said:


> The rise of The Acclaimed is amazing.


Hit Row has more talent than these clowns


----------



## PavelGaborik

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Hit Row >>>> The acclaimed


At what? Looking shittier, rapping shittier, achieving no reaction from the crowd at all?

The only person worth a damn from that POS group is currently in an AEW ring right now.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

3venflow said:


> Hope Bowens isn't injured again. Looks bad.


You can rename him Mr. Glass


----------



## Gn1212

The result here should be Swerve In Our Glory winning but planting more seeds for the eventual split.


----------



## Gn1212

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Hit Row >>>> The acclaimed


Are you ok?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Just call Bowens, daddy glass


----------



## 3venflow

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Hit Row has more talent than these clowns


The best member of Hit Row is on the team opposite The Acclaimed here. The fat guy works like a backyarder. His tag partner is ok but nondescript.


----------



## Araragi

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> People will crap on hit row, but like these idiots 🤡


Acclaimed are funny and over. Hit Row are curtain jerking try hards and cringe.


----------



## The XL 2

Sad Panda said:


> Thanks to Danhausen and the Acclaimed. Wrestling is amazing


Acclaimed got Billy over, but the act is a lot hotter with Billy than without him


----------



## Gn1212

Who would've thought selling a limb in 2022 would work?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Araragi said:


> Acclaimed are funny and over. Hit Row are curtain jerking try hards and cringe.


Acclaimed are only funny amongst immature people


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Swerve in our glory should be squashing these geeks


----------



## PavelGaborik

Araragi said:


> Acclaimed are funny and over. Hit Row are curtain jerking try hards and cringe.



They don't even belong in the same sentence together.


----------



## Geeee

I think Bowens is ok or Swerve in our Glory are assholes


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PavelGaborik said:


> They don't even belong in the same sentence together.


You're correct, Hit Row are actually stars


----------



## PavelGaborik

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> You're correct, Hit Row are actually stars



...Yet you can hear a rat piss on cotton when they walk out.

Absolute geeks who look like absolute geeks.


----------



## Araragi

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Acclaimed are only funny amongst immature people


Thank god I'm not mature then. Sounds boring as fuck.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

What Keith Lee needs


----------



## latinoheat4life2

I always remember when Keith lee went 1 on 1 with Lesnar at the rumble and Lesnar said “Let’s go FAT boy“ and threw his ass outta the ring haha


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Whats so special about The Acclaimed? Their mediocre in the ring, Max Caster has an annoying high pitched voice and can't rap, their scissor stuff is beyond cringe. They suck


----------



## Joe Gill

Sad Panda said:


> They’re clearly building Hobbs to a monster


yeah...until he has his 15 minute parody match with OC


----------



## HoneyBee

The Acclaimed have come real far, from the days of wrestling on the YouTube shows.


----------



## 3venflow

This match is telling a story!


----------



## latinoheat4life2

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Acclaimed are only funny amongst immature people


Like New Day


----------



## PavelGaborik

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Whats so special about The Acclaimed? Their mediocre in the ring, Max Caster has an annoying high pitched voice and can't rap, their scissor stuff is beyond cringe. They suck


Bro you legitimately just attempted to label Hit Row stars...

The acclaimed suck, but the garbage can version are cool? Less charisma, way shittier looks, way shittier in the ring, way shittier crowd reactions. 

This match is better than anything those geeks have ever or will ever do.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

HoneyBee said:


> The Acclaimed have come real far, from the days of wrestling on the YouTube shows.


These clowns don't deserve to be on a PPV, I absolutely despise them


----------



## Mr316

This is amazing. Acclaimed over as hell


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Is Bowens wearing pantyhose? I swear I saw a tear in them.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Didn't expect this to be MOTN so far, but what a match it's been.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Fuck it, let Acclaimed win.

They are over to an incredible degree, even Lee is getting flat out booed now. 

You can have them do a short reign.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Mr316 said:


> This is amazing. Acclaimed over as hell


Acclaimed suck


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Dr. Middy said:


> Fuck it, let Acclaimed win.
> 
> They are over to an incredible degree, even Lee is getting flat out booed now.
> 
> You can have them do a short reign.


Nah, Swerve in our glory is the more talented group


----------



## 3venflow

This is Acclaimed's best match by some distance. Back when they were new, even the Bucks couldn't get much out of them. A LOT of improvement (and still room for more).


----------



## Honey Bucket

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> These clowns don't deserve to be on a PPV, I absolutely despise them


Christ in a cunting cartoon.

Maybe you should write The Acclaimed a letter of discontent or a very strongly worded email instead of whinging every thirty seconds.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I can't stand Billy Gunn


----------



## SAMCRO

Bowens injury proned ass injured again? fuck this guy is made of glass.


----------



## NamelessJobber

I saw a juggalo in the audience 😅


----------



## PavelGaborik

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sad Panda

Star making match for the acclaimed


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

SAMCRO said:


> Bowens injury proned ass injured again? fuck this guy is made of glass.


Scissor me DADDY GLASS


----------



## SAMCRO

lol that was totally a 3 there, botch.


----------



## shawnyhc01

This is The Acclaimed best match by far! Enjoy it so much!


----------



## TMTT

Quality match, didn't except it to be this good. Crowd helps too.


----------



## 3venflow

It's great to see a tag match of this quality that doesn't involve the Bucks, FTR or Lucha Bros for once.


----------



## SAMCRO

Keith Lee looks like he's put on 30 more pound's since i last saw him.


----------



## redban

Good match


----------



## Mr316

Well that was fucking awesome.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Booooooooooo 
Acclaimed were robbed!

Was an excellent match tho, best of the night so far


----------



## MEMS

Huge miss Tony. Acclaimed are hot.


----------



## Geeee

Match of the Night IMO


----------



## Sad Panda

Oh my god.. what a match


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ah...fuck.

Amazing match, really was pulling for The Acclaimed there.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Amazing match. Shocked as hell that went as well as it did. MOTN so far.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

SWERVEEEEE IN OUR GLORY 🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## The XL 2

Yikes at that booking decision.


----------



## DRose1994

Man the acclaimed are overrrr. The crowd was desperate for a win from them. Vociferous boos at the finish


----------



## Sad Panda

MEMS said:


> Huge miss Tony. Acclaimed are hot.


They’ll only get hotter after this. When they win the belt it’s going to be massive


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

WHO'S HOUSE? SWERVE'S HOUSE


----------



## Araxen

I can't believe they made the hottest tag-team in the US job.


----------



## SAMCRO

Really not a fan of either team, FTR need those fucking belts.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> WHO'S HOUSE? SWERVE'S HOUSE


----------



## toontownman

Enjoyed that. Motn so far for me. Still more false finishes than humanly neccesary but good stuff. Worry for Keith Lee's size though.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

That was cringe LMAO WTF


----------



## PavelGaborik

The Acclaimed need to win the straps before the year closes.


----------



## Mr316

Tony should have called an audible. Acclaimed winning would have been incredible.


----------



## Trophies

Oh shit I forgot about the womens match.


----------



## Araragi

C'MON JAMIE


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Thatta boy Swerve, you know those guys are clowns


----------



## SAMCRO

Was that their Tyson Fury and Drew singing moment to try and make the crowd a little bit happy with the ending?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

COME ON JAMIE!!!! JAMIE 🥵🥵🥵🥰🥰🥰🥰


----------



## HoneyBee

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> These clowns don't deserve to be on a PPV, I absolutely despise them


They are good for business. Over with fans and no doubt will move merch. Kids probably love them.


----------



## Mr316

PPV back on track. Tag match was fucking wild.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This needs to be JAMIE'S TIME 🥰


----------



## redban

Toni and Britt will feud for a few months after this PPV. One of those 2 will win imo


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The Ass Girls


----------



## VPX5

Mr316 said:


> Tony should have called an audible. Acclaimed winning would have been incredible.


He's not smart enough


----------



## SAMCRO

Is this really still an Interim title match? didn't Rosa ask for her release? what if she splits the interim champion gonna randomly turn into the actual champion?


----------



## Londonlaw

The fans will be pulling for Hayter (Cakes) but Toni or Britt will win.

More outcry from the fans incoming in 3-2-1….


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Britt has to win just off the promos with her and Rosa!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Araragi

Araragi said:


> C'MON JAMIE


----------



## PavelGaborik

Like to see Jamie win this...if not Toni I guess?


----------



## Dr. Middy

That was a star making performance for Acclaimed, and I would have called an audible and had them win, but I get not doing it given they really weren't winning much outside of the Gunn Club feud before it. 

That being said, keep building them up and have them win at Full Gear. They're over, and they should get them if they continue to remain this over.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Keith Lee the type of guy to ask "would you be so kind to scissor me my confidante"


----------



## TMTT

Hopefully this is good.


----------



## rich110991

The Acclaimed won really. Pay rise with the next contract!


----------



## SAMCRO

TMTT said:


> Hopefully this is good.


Multi women matches rarely are.


----------



## redban

Hayter got that generic entrance music


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

It's her time


----------



## 3venflow

Let's see what Daivari does with this match. They've had some very good tags lately.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik

Mr316 said:


> Tony should have called an audible. Acclaimed winning would have been incredible.


Eh, I can see it but at the same time that likely really pisses off Swerve and Lee.

Let them win the straps at the next PPV, or NY.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Hayter looking like a whole snack 🥵🥵🥵


----------



## Dr. Middy

Hayter wins this for me ideally so Britt can turn on her due to jealously. Toni can still be in the picture too as can Shida when they both chase her.

Britt is the one who SHOULD NOT win until she can cut promos that don't involved burying everybody.


----------



## SAMCRO

Anyone thinking anyone besides Britt is winning are delusional, of the women Tony only cares about Britt and only trusts Britt as champion.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

SCISSOR ME HAYTER


----------



## redban

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone thinking anyone besides Britt is winning are delusional, of the women Tony only cares about Britt and only trusts Britt as champion.


the match was supposed to be Rosa vs Toni, with Toni favored to win


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

redban said:


> the match was supposed to be Rosa vs Toni, with Toni favored to win


I really hope Toni doesn't win, she's not good


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

SCISSOR ME MOMMY HAYTER 🥵


----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone thinking anyone besides Britt is winning are delusional, of the women Tony only cares about Britt and only trusts Britt as champion.


The same way Punk was quitting within a week and MJF was gone forever?

I'm not overly confident on this winner, but I'd have my money on Toni or Jamie personally.


----------



## PavelGaborik

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I really hope Toni doesn't win, she's not good



Well, if Jamie loses, would you prefer Britt, Shida...or Toni?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PavelGaborik said:


> Well, if Jamie loses, would you prefer Britt, Shida...or Toni?


Britt


----------



## MEMS

Sad Panda said:


> They’ll only get hotter after this. When they win the belt it’s going to be massive


Acclaimed as champs vs 2.0 will be a license to print $$$$


----------



## HoneyBee

How many matches left after this? I need to get to bed, need to wake at 8am. Its gone 3am now.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Hayter winning would create a great story. Britt and Hayter feuding would be money


----------



## SAMCRO

PavelGaborik said:


> The same way Punk was quitting within a week and MJF was gone forever?
> 
> I'm not overly confident on this winner, but I'd have my money on Toni or Jamie personally.


It'll be Britt, i'd bet money on it.


----------



## TMTT

Hayter looks good, right amount of force.


----------



## MEMS

Give it to Jamie. Britt turns on her Wednesday.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

HoneyBee said:


> How many matches left after this? I need to get to bed, need to wake at 8am. Its gone 3am now.


I think 4


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TMTT said:


> Hayter looks good, right amount of force.


Mmm....She's so sexy


----------



## SAMCRO

Shida looks so out of place in this, wasn't on tv in forever, just walked back in and got handed this spot.


----------



## 3venflow

If they're going to work with Stardom, Toni is an ideal champion as she's worked there and the workers will respect her. You could also say the same of Hayter but I feel like her winning the title needs more of a character arc instead of just... happening.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

HoneyBee said:


> How many matches left after this? I need to get to bed, need to wake at 8am. Its gone 3am now.


Four. Last one was on until after 5am here.




__





Loading…






en.wikipedia.org


----------



## redban

HoneyBee said:


> How many matches left after this? I need to get to bed, need to wake at 8am. Its gone 3am now.


4

I really think Christian vs Jungle Boy could have main evented Dynamite episode instead of being on the PPV


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

SAMCRO said:


> Shida looks so out of place in this, wasn't on tv in forever, just walked back in and got handed this spot.


I just wanna see Hayter and dat booty 🥵


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Toni's booty, Hayter's booty and Britt's booty, oh my 🥵


----------



## stew mack

Did toni storm lose weight or is it just me?


----------



## redban

SAMCRO said:


> Shida looks so out of place in this, wasn't on tv in forever, just walked back in and got handed this spot.


kayfabe-wise, it’s understood that she is filling in for an injured wrestler


----------



## TMTT

Rebel has a easy job.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

stew mack said:


> Did toni storm lose weight or is it just me?


Yes she did


----------



## Londonlaw

redban said:


> the match was supposed to be Rosa vs Toni, with Toni favored to win


That was what I read as well. But Tony’s seemingly centring the Women’s division around Britt and Jade Cargill, so you never know.

By the way, Jamie Hayter really does take some hard bumps and hits. Damn.


----------



## DRose1994

Hayter moves around very well. Toni has been performing well here too.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Sit on me Jamie


----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> It'll be Britt, i'd bet money on it.


Wouldn't bet a dime on this personally.

We'll see


----------



## Londonlaw

Is anyone else hearing a drum?


----------



## Araragi

stew mack said:


> Did toni storm lose weight or is it just me?


Yes. She balloon'd while she was in WWE and dropped a lot after she quit.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Araragi said:


> Yes. She balloon'd while she was in WWE and dropped a lot after she quit.


She looked better with weight


----------



## redban

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Sit on me Jamie





HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Toni's booty, Hayter's booty and Britt's booty, oh my 🥵





HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I just wanna see Hayter and dat booty 🥵


Would you give it rest dude


----------



## HoneyBee

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I think 4


I'll probably just stay up and suffer a bit tomorrow at work. Need to watch the world title match.


----------



## stew mack

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Yes she did



Dog I don't wanna lie and say I'm concerned because I don't even know the girl. But that one interview and the weight loss to me says something I don't even wanna speculate about


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

redban said:


> Would you give it rest dude


Nah, i'm straight, go kick rocks


----------



## Araxen

The crowd just isn't into this match.


----------



## Chan Hung

Is the main event after this?


----------



## Araxen

Chan Hung said:


> Is the main event after this?


There is still Christian vs Emo Boy.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Is the main event after this?


no, still 4 matches


----------



## DRose1994

Shida misses a lot of shit, by like a mile… and it’s obvious


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chan Hung said:


> Is the main event after this?


Lol? 

Not even close.


----------



## HoneyBee

Chan Hung said:


> Is the main event after this?


I'm told 4 more matches left after this. Its OK for you Americans, I'm sat here at 3am still watching and need to wake for work in a few hours. I'm fine with that.


----------



## stew mack

DRose1994 said:


> Shida misses a lot of shit, by like a mile… and it’s obvious



B b but she's joshi! That means she's good in the ring!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Araxen said:


> There is still Christian vs Emo Boy.


I thought Darby was on this PPV too or am I tripping ?


----------



## Chan Hung

Hayter's booty is fine as hell


----------



## redban

Chan Hung said:


> Is the main event after this?


at least an hour away. Bryan vs Jericho will probably go 20+ minutes . Christian vs Jungle Boy will probably get 10-15, same for the Sting tag match


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Oh no! Please be ok Jamie


----------



## PavelGaborik

Jungle Boy/Christian should be next.

Second womens match, second time the crowd has died.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

HoneyBee said:


> I'll probably just stay up and suffer a bit tomorrow at work. Need to watch the world title match.


Got kind of used to it myself. Even sat awake through some terrible shows.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Hayter's booty is fine as hell


Everything about Jamie is


----------



## TMTT

Araxen said:


> The crowd just isn't into this match.


I don't blame them after the last match. AEW doesn't have enough quality in their women's division.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Shida grabbing those tiddies.


----------



## Chan Hung

They should just let Shida go. She's as useless as Riho who shows up once every four months and leaves.


----------



## Araragi

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> She looked better with weight


This was peak Toni imo


----------



## WrestleFAQ

The crowd is bored. And so am I.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik

Did she kick out there? that looked like a 3.


----------



## Mr316

Actually a pretty good women match.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

And Hayter's face turn begins


----------



## TMTT

Hayter should have won, most over.


----------



## DRose1994

What’s with these girls barely kicking out in the least visible way ?


----------



## redban

New champ!!!!

Prettiest AEW champ yet too


----------



## PavelGaborik

Nawh, fuck that.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Chan Hung said:


> Hayter's booty is fine as hell


IT's literally the only reason to keep my eyes on this travesty


----------



## Razgriz

Crowd slowly getting back into it... but yeah.. the air got sucked out of the building


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

GROSS....a WWE reject winning over Jamie 👎🏻👎🏻👎🏻👎🏻👎🏻👎🏻👎🏻👎🏻


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

What a shit ending! Britt just packed it in at the end there lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Toni's boring ass? seriously? she'll be a worse champion than Rosa, no charisma at all.


----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> It'll be Britt, i'd bet money on it.


Hope you didn't.


----------



## stew mack

Araragi said:


> This was peak Toni imo



It's weird to me that no one has noticed just how much she's lost weight wise or at least not noted it


----------



## redban

That’s it? They cut to a commercial / promo so fast? Show a celebration for her first championship . Goodness


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

BOOKER OF DA YEAR EVERYONE....HAYTER DESERVED THAT...👎🏻👎🏻👎🏻


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

redban said:


> That’s it? They cut to a commercial / promo so fast? Show a celebration for her first championship . Goodness


Shut up


----------



## HoneyBee

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Got kind of used to it myself. Even sat awake through some terrible shows.


I've tried this in the past only to fall asleep on the sofa. This time I took a small nap just before Zero Hour so managing to stay awake.


----------



## TMTT

MJF!...


----------



## SAMCRO

PavelGaborik said:


> Hope you didn't.


I should've known what Tony values over Britt more, ex WWE wrestlers.


----------



## Mr316

Some of you are so late in the thread. All of your illegal streams suck brothers.


----------



## Geeee

Hayter vs Britt should be a fun feud if Hayter gets to say things back to Britt


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Mr316 said:


> Some of you are so late in the thread. All of your illegal streams suck brothers.


?


----------



## 3venflow

My sources at Xero News tell me COLT CABANA is under the mask and they're finally pulling the trigger on Punk vs Colt at Grand Slam.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Geeee said:


> Hayter vs Britt should be a fun feud if Hayter gets to say things back to Britt


Very lame that WWE reject Toni won 👎🏻


----------



## Araragi

Oh c'mon pull the trigger on Jamie TK you bum!

But I guess it could be worse, it could've been Baker.


----------



## rich110991

Surprised DMD wasn’t more over in that match, what’s Jamie Hayter done that’s so special?


----------



## TMTT

This will be good.


----------



## PavelGaborik

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Very lame that WWE reject Toni won 👎🏻



Lol...Toni literally rejected the WWE, walked out.

Lame try.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Here we go. Jungle Boy and Christian! Thank goodness that womens crap fest is over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araxen

rich110991 said:


> Surprised DMD wasn’t more over in that match, what’s Jamie Hayter done that’s so special?


Exist.


----------



## Mr316

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> ?


Christian is making his entrance right now and most of you are at the Full Gear ad.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Mr316 said:


> Christian is making his entrance right now and most of you are at the Full Gear ad.


i'm at christian ?


----------



## SAMCRO

If any match deserved a gimmick match it was Jungle Boy vs Christian, its a blood feud, should've been Street fight or something.


----------



## PavelGaborik

This gon' b gud.

Honestly, kinda want to see Luchasaurus come out and screw Jungle Boy. 

Let the heel win, fuck dem fans.


----------



## Araragi

Does everyone in Jungle Boy's family have the same haircut?


----------



## Geeee

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Very lame that WWE reject Toni won 👎🏻


I'm a Hayter but she's gotta win some big matches and build credibility before winning the belt IMO


----------



## SAMCRO

Does everyone in Jungle Boy's family have the same exact hair?


----------



## TMTT

Is it too attitude era to Christian slap back?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PavelGaborik said:


> This gon' b gud.
> 
> Honestly, kinda want to see Luchasaurus come out and screw Jungle Boy.
> 
> Let the heel win, fuck dem fans.


Lucha is definitely turning on emo boy


----------



## Chan Hung

HoneyBee said:


> I'll probably just stay up and suffer a bit tomorrow at work. Need to watch the world title match.


You work tomorrow morning? You got this.


----------



## 3venflow

I knew Luchasaurus was a heel all along.


----------



## Trophies

Mr316 said:


> Some of you are so late in the thread. All of your illegal streams suck brothers.


Yeah mine was so choppy at the start. Had to shell out the money lol


----------



## redban

match will end in a no contest?

works for me. Save time on the PPV and let this rivalry continue a while more


----------



## Trophies

Luchasaurus has gone to Big Show's school of Turning Heel and Face.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

LETS GO KANE!!!


----------



## Araxen

Dark Luchasarus > *


----------



## rich110991

Luchasaurus to cost Jack the match for sure?


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Hahaha


----------



## PavelGaborik

WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT BEFORE THE MATCH?!

I love the idea, I can't stand the execution. Let him cost him the fucking match, don't ruin it!


----------



## 3venflow

Marko needs to run out and save the day.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

LMAO Who tf booked this bright idea!?


----------



## Chan Hung

JR's going to have a hard time staying awake. He usually sleeps by 930 pm


----------



## WrestleFAQ

*LMAO*


----------



## Tobiyama

Tony Khan refuses to pull the trigger on Hayter; even though she is basically an AEW product. (AEW being her introduction to American audience.)

Poor booking.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Tony Khan's booking has reached new levels of shit tonight, making all the wrong decisions, and one of the more well built feuds on the card is getting fucked over with bullshit right off the bat.


----------



## Geeee

Heel Luchasaurus is the right decision, even though we got here in a weird way


----------



## Araxen

I'm enjoying this way too much.


----------



## rich110991

rich110991 said:


> Luchasaurus to cost Jack the match for sure?


Or straight away


----------



## redban

PavelGaborik said:


> WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT BEFORE THE MATCH?!
> 
> I love the idea, I can't stand the execution. Let him cost him the fucking match, don't ruin it!


they probably don’t want to give away the match yet. The rivalry has mileage


----------



## holy

FUCK OFF. Christian's match was one of the only ones I wanted to watch on this CHORE of a PPV.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Kane has snapped!!!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Chan Hung said:


> JR's going to have a hard time staying awake. He usually sleeps by 930 pm


Had to much JRs BBQ last night


----------



## The XL 2

Christian is great in this role


----------



## PhilThePain

The dinosaur Luchasaurus is upset that Jungle Boy is ditching his jungle roots and slowly turning into "Jack Perry". Jungle Boy ---> "Jungle Boy" Jack Perry ---> Jack Perry


----------



## MEMS

How much betrayal can poor Jungle take

Damn it


----------



## FrankenTodd

Oh come the fuck on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

Tobiyama said:


> Tony Khan refuses to pull the trigger on Hayter; even though she is basically an AEW product. (AEW being her introduction to American audience.)
> 
> Poor booking.


Tony Khan has hard ons for all Ex WWE wrestlers, he values them over any of his homegrown talent, its why MJF lost to everyone from WWE.


----------



## Trophies

Whoa really...no heroic comeback.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Horse face Aubrey


----------



## Araxen

MY BOY WINS!!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Well done to Christian on a hard fought win


----------



## HoneyBee

Christian's had a career revival in AEW. I'm enjoying this feud, mainly because of Christian. 

That double cross by Luchasaurus though.


----------



## TMTT

Would have been good if they wrestled a full match.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Happy Christian won, but all that buildup for a 5 second match


----------



## Chan Hung

So now Jack Perry looks like a bigger fucking geek for hanging out with DinoDork


----------



## PavelGaborik

You couldn't have let Lucha do that at the end? Let them fucking fight....

Correct winner, bad execution.


----------



## Good Bunny

Two of the top 3 matches I most looked forward to are short (this and Hobbs/Starks)

They had the most heat lol. And now Tony has heat with me for these squashes


----------



## DRose1994

Hmm, two grudge matches on the card didn’t go the way you’d expect. Starks vs Hobbs kind of ended abruptly. And then this Christian Cage match.


----------



## FrankenTodd

That was shit. People were waiting on that match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stew mack

3venflow said:


> My sources at Xero News tell me COLT CABANA is under the mask and they're finally pulling the trigger on Punk vs Colt at Grand Slam.



Ugh Jesus christ... if we're gonna get someone of that persuasion id much rather it be goldberg


----------



## 3venflow

This feud will run to Full Gear I imagine with JB getting the big blowoff win. The shortness of that was unexpected though. The PPV could be shorter than expected.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

OC !!!


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol so two of the most anticipated matches people looked forward to, Starks vs Hobbs and Christian vs Jungle Boy both end with short squashes, while shit matches that has no business being on the card get like 20 minutes....


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Aubrey looks like Nicole Bass off the gas.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Interesting booking decision, guess the feud continues now which is okay given it was really good leading up to this.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

stew mack said:


> Ugh Jesus christ... if we're gonna get someone of that persuasion id much rather it be goldberg


You do realize he was being sarcastic? 🤡


----------



## TMTT

Danhausen to ROH and fast.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

Is Christians injury legit? Maybe why there was hardly a match.


----------



## DRose1994

PAC stealing Cornette’s shtick, lowkey.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Chan Hung said:


> So now Jack Perry looks like a bigger fucking geek for hanging out with DinoDork


Dino had to fake love him for a month lmao


----------



## Londonlaw

Are we sure most of the match wasn’t shaved off due to time and they just jumped to the end?

Or maybe this was the plan to prolong the feud?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Well done to Christian on a hard fought win


It's crazy I didn't think he had a chance, was definitely a hard fought contest


----------



## Araxen

I"m enjoying the sally tears of the Christian match. LOLOL


----------



## NamelessJobber

Eee.. I forgot Brian v Chris was happening.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chan Hung said:


> So now Jack Perry looks like a bigger fucking geek for hanging out with DinoDork


----------



## redban

Possible this may be Jericho’s last match for a while


----------



## Chan Hung

Good Bunny said:


> Two of the top 3 matches I most looked forward to are short (this and Hobbs/Starks)
> 
> They had the most heat lol. And now Tony has heat with me for these squashes


i'm telling you man, the guy can't book shit.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match should be good


----------



## TMTT

Jericho looks 20 years younger.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Jericho flipping off fans. Love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

So are we going to pretend he wasn't "Lionhart" Chris Jericho like a month ago?


----------



## SAMCRO

Feel like Tony was trying to make the ppv not go as long as the previous one did by making some matches squashes, but the dumb fuck should've just cut some dead weight, like Jades match, the FTR Wardlow match, and you could have shortened shit like the womens title match. Then we could have gotten longer matches for Starks and Hobbs and Christian vs Jungle Boy.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Hmmm one of the few matches on the card that had a great build. And they basically decided to not have the advertised match. I love AEW but that segment belonged Dynamite or Rampage.


----------



## Trophies

Who the fuck is that guy


----------



## NamelessJobber

Lol who is this singer


----------



## FrankenTodd

Who is this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

That dude is better built than 80% of wrestlers.


----------



## SAMCRO

As if anyone give s a flying fuck about Lionheart Jericho, the character he was when no one knew who the fuck he was.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Trophies said:


> Who the fuck is that guy


OC without the shades


----------



## Good Bunny

Who is this twink?


----------



## TMTT

90s want that dude back.


----------



## DRose1994

Thought it was a woman signing Bryan’s song this whole time lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy

SAMCRO said:


> Feel like Tony was trying to make the ppv not go as long as the previous one did by making some matches squashes, but the dumb fuck should've just cut some dead weight, like Jades match, the FTR Wardlow match, and you could have shortened shit like the womens title match. Then we could have gotten longer matches for Starks and Hobbs and Christian vs Jungle Boy.


I'm kinda impressed you've been able to bitch incessantly for 4 straight hours, good lord.


----------



## rich110991

#BadNewsSanta said:


> So are we going to pretend he wasn't "Lionhart" Chris Jericho like a month ago?


No?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Who in the 7 hells is Elliot fucking Taylor?


----------



## SAMCRO

Why is Bryan being sung out to the ring buy a shirtless boyband member?


----------



## PavelGaborik

3venflow said:


> That dude is better built than 80% of wrestlers.


He literally looks like he weighs 140 lbs.


----------



## Chan Hung

SAMCRO said:


> Lol so two of the most anticipated matches people looked forward to, Starks vs Hobbs and Christian vs Jungle Boy both end with short squashes, while shit matches that has no business being on the card get like 20 minutes....


Yep. The good matches don't go long, the shitty matches with jobbers get the air time.


----------



## The XL 2

Who is this Backstreet Boy?


----------



## TMTT

DRose1994 said:


> Thought it was a woman signing Bryan’s song this whole time lmao


Well that isn't far off.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Homoeroticism Level: ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| MAXIMUM


----------



## toontownman

Ok. Give me Tyson fury and Drew singing again. Wtf how can this be worse than that!

Fair play to Darby Allin though. Wondered what he looked like without makeup.


----------



## FrankenTodd

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> OC without the shades


[emoji1787][emoji23]damn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The XL 2 said:


> Who is this Backstreet Boy?


He sings Bryan's theme ?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Who in the 7 hells is Elliot fucking Taylor?


Corey Taylor.

Slipknot has really went downhill


----------



## Chan Hung

This dude is ruining this match. Come on now.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

SAMCRO said:


> As if anyone give s a flying fuck about Lionheart Jericho, the character he was when no one knew who the fuck he was.


Surprised you haven't drown with all the tears you've been crying


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

rich110991 said:


> No?


Seems like commentary might be.


----------



## Good Bunny

BB gun Kelly?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

FrankenTodd said:


> [emoji1787][emoji23]damn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He looks like he should be dancing with Rikishi


----------



## SAMCRO

Dr. Middy said:


> I'm kinda impressed you've been able to bitch incessantly for 4 straight hours, good lord.


Have you seen the fucking show? all the outcomes have been shit. You go back and look and you'll see i was excited for Starks vs Hobbs, then look how it was booked. Not my fault the show has sucked buddy.


----------



## 3venflow

PavelGaborik said:


> He literally looks like he weighs 140 lbs.


But you could grate cheese on his abs. If Cole had that physique he'd get 90% less stick.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Dr. Middy

Anyway, apparently Christian may have been injured so they called an audible via Sapp. So maybe that's why they did what they did, which at least extends the feud out.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Tony is just letting these guys bring all there friends on TV now is getting ridicouls


----------



## FrankenTodd

The time that Backstreet Boy was out there could have been devoted to Jungle Boy vs Christian match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Why do we always need a billion people on commentary?


----------



## stew mack

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> You do realize he was being sarcastic? 🤡



Some things shouldn't even be joked about lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

SAMCRO said:


> Have you seen the fucking show? all the outcomes have been shit. You go back and look and you'll see i was excited for Starks vs Hobbs, then look how it was booked. Not my fault the show has sucked buddy.


Going to agree with you. Glad i didn't pay for this. The build and the matches for most part have been awful.


----------



## TMTT

Chan Hung said:


> This dude is ruining this match. Come on now.


It doesn't fit bad ass Bryan at all.


----------



## HoneyBee

Chan Hung said:


> You work tomorrow morning? You got this.


Yeh man, office day too. Would have been easier if I was working from home tomorrow but I work my pattern around other commitments and Monday in the office works.


----------



## Araxen

Chan Hung said:


> Going to agree with you. Glad i didn't pay for this. The build and the matches for most part have been awful.


I feel like the winner of the Casino match has overshadowed everything tonight. I just want to get to the end now because of it.


----------



## redban

I hope Bryan can be champion at some point in AEW. He would bring credibility to the title, and he should get one last run as a world champ


----------



## stew mack

SAMCRO said:


> As if anyone give s a flying fuck about Lionheart Jericho, the character he was when no one knew who the fuck he was.



I wanted painmaker just because how stupid he looks


----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> Have you seen the fucking show? all the outcomes have been shit. You go back and look and you'll see i was excited for Starks vs Hobbs, then look how it was booked. Not my fault the show has sucked buddy.


Lol? 

The match quality has been great tonight. Jamie and The Acclaimed losing have been the gaffs, but quite honestly the Acclaimed/Swerve, Lee match has been one of the better matches I've seen this year.

Questionable booking, fantastic matches for the most part tonight.

And this will absolutely be a high quality match as well.


----------



## Chan Hung

HoneyBee said:


> Yeh man, office day too. Would have been easier if I was working from home tomorrow but I work my pattern around other commitments and Monday in the office works.


Well you're close. Just hang in there for the main event.


----------



## Dr. Middy

SAMCRO said:


> Have you seen the fucking show? all the outcomes have been shit. You go back and look and you'll see i was excited for Starks vs Hobbs, then look how it was booked. Not my fault the show has sucked buddy.


I've liked a lot of the show outside of a couple questionable booking decisions, a lot of people have too. I'm just remarking because half of this thread is your posts going on about every single aspect of the show being shit.


----------



## Chan Hung

This match will likely out do the Punk vs Moxley match


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Lets drink everytime tazz says sorry for interrupting lmao


----------



## SAMCRO

Araxen said:


> I feel like the winner of the Casino match has overshadowed everything tonight. I just want to get to the end now because of it.


It wouldn't have if the booking wasn't pure shit of every match, and matches being on the card no one cared about like Jade vs Athena, FTR and Wardlow vs some TNA guys etc.


----------



## PavelGaborik

3venflow said:


> But you could grate cheese on his abs. If Cole had that physique he'd get 90% less stick.


Sadly enough, he'd have to lose another 20 lbs, and he's already scrawny.

Abs are great if you're 15, but you look like an absolute turd if you're rocking them without proper muscle mass to go with them as an adult.


Homie was built like a vegan, or Orange Cassidy dare I say.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

JR sounds like he's falling asleep


----------



## Razgriz

Danielson is the best fucking mat worker on the planet. And it's not even close


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Bryan Danielson has never tasted gay meat before


----------



## Geeee

Jericho should scoot out of the ring and tighten his belt


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> This match will likely out do the Punk vs Moxley match


punk is now a sloppy shop wrestler with 1 dimension. His hometown neckbeard fanboys will protect and jerk him off though.


----------



## shandcraig

This match better end with the Lion tamer.


----------



## Araxen

Danielson is a fan of Jay White.


----------



## HoneyBee

PavelGaborik said:


> Sadly enough, he'd have to lose another 20 lbs, and he's already scrawny.
> 
> Abs are great if you're 15, but you look like an absolute turd if you're rocking them without proper muscle mass to go with them as an adult.
> 
> 
> Homie was built like a vegan, or Orange Cassidy dare I say.


True. Reminds me of Mark Andrews in TNA a few years ago. Good definition but no mass.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Whoa sexy Brian 
One of many hot moments thru the night


----------



## SAMCRO

PavelGaborik said:


> Lol?
> 
> The match quality has been great tonight. Jamie and The Acclaimed losing have been the gaffs, but quite honestly the Acclaimed/Swerve, Lee match has been one of the better matches I've seen this year.
> 
> Questionable booking, fantastic matches for the most part tonight.
> 
> And this will absolutely be a high quality match as well.


Yeah Jade vs Athena was a real banger, as was Starks vs Hobbs and Christian vs Jungle Boy, oh wait a minute....


----------



## PavelGaborik

Right elbow by Jericho was nasty.

Hope Danielson wasn't legitimately rocked there, he legitimately looked to stumble.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks




----------



## 3venflow

The sheets seem to be saying Christian has a torn tricep so they cut the match down with the same planned outcome. I guess we may get JB vs Luchasarus en route to JB vs Christian II.


----------



## redban

Jericho will go 0-2 as LIONHEART in AeW. Might as well go back to the Ayatollah of Rock n Rolla gimmick from 2000-2003 afterward


----------



## The XL 2

Show has been mediocre outside of The Acclaimed vs Swerve in our Glory


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match is actually putting me to sleep


----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah Jade vs Athena was a real banger, as was Starks vs Hobbs and Christian vs Jungle Boy, oh wait a minute....



It's a 15 match show, no, they all won't be bangers.

There have been significantly more highs than lows tonight, no matter how hard you play hipster. 

Wonder what you had to say about that crock of shit PPV last night


----------



## redban

Jericho pants falling down or what??????


----------



## bdon

“BrYaN DaNiElSoN hAs ThE BeSt PsYcHoLoGy!!”

Bryan proceeds to fucking do Yoga that the Orange Cassidy cry asses will naturally ignore. Right @LifeInCattleClass


----------



## PavelGaborik

Match needs to pick up.

It's been decent, it seems like they're pacing for a long match...hopefully it picks up here soon.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Last years All out was better


----------



## NamelessJobber

Yes, Jericho's ill fitting pants are slipping down.


----------



## SAMCRO

Dr. Middy said:


> I've liked a lot of the show outside of a couple questionable booking decisions, a lot of people have too. I'm just remarking because half of this thread is your posts going on about every single aspect of the show being shit.


I don't get how anyone could like most of this show, the opening match was short, interrupted by masked dudes and had a flat as fuck ending, Bucks and Kenny got their goofy Trios titles they created to avoid FTR, Jade vs Athena stunk out the arena as expected, Starks vs Hobbs was a squash, a multi women match i gave no fucks about for a fake title, Christian and Jungle Boy was a squash.

I'll give you The Acclaimed vs Lee and Swerve was a good match, although its ending fell flat as fuck, outside of that everything's been shit.


----------



## PavelGaborik

NamelessJobber said:


> Yes, Jericho's ill fitting pants are slipping down.


Boy has lost more weight than he's realized.


----------



## 3venflow

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Last years All out was better


It was the best PPV since X-7 so this was never topping it. This is much better than 2020 and will probably edge out 2019 if the main event isn't a disaster.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

The commentary tonight is abysmal


----------



## PavelGaborik

Dr. Middy said:


> I've liked a lot of the show outside of a couple questionable booking decisions, a lot of people have too. I'm just remarking because half of this thread is your posts going on about every single aspect of the show being shit.


Pay attention to his posts, he openly bitches about things before they even transpire, and is almost always wrong regarding the outcome of every match/angle.

He doesn't have a great mind for Pro Wrestling, he's literally just here to water down the threads with his whining, show after show, after show....


----------



## Trophies

Undertaker producing AEW matches confirmed.


----------



## Geeee

Hayter's tombstone was better


----------



## redban

Cmon, don’t make the Tombstone become some regular move


----------



## jobber77

Already see the whole Tony loves his wwe guys more on here tonight ...the narrative quickly changes to wwe guys were better off in wwe if they lose tho and you know damn well if the acclaimed won that would be all over the net


----------



## PavelGaborik

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Last years All out was better


Okay? That was one of the best PPV's I've ever seen.

Not a very bold take.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The tombstone still looks better done by bigger guys


----------



## SAMCRO

PavelGaborik said:


> It's a 15 match show, no, they all won't be bangers.
> 
> There have been significantly more highs than lows tonight, no matter how hard you play hipster.
> 
> Wonder what you had to say about that crock of shit PPV last night


Lol i'll just post this again cause it sums up why you're wrong,

The opening match was short, interrupted by masked dudes and had a flat as fuck ending, Bucks and Kenny got their goofy Trios titles they created to avoid FTR, Jade vs Athena stunk out the arena as expected, Starks vs Hobbs was a squash, a multi women match i and most gave no fucks about for a fake title, Christian and Jungle Boy was a squash. The Acclaimed vs Lee and Swerve was a good match, although its ending fell flat as fuck.

So how have their been more highs than lows?


----------



## Dr. Middy

SAMCRO said:


> I don't get how anyone could like most of this show, the opening match was short, interrupted by masked dudes and had a flat as fuck ending, Bucks and Kenny got their goofy Trios titles they created to avoid FTR, Jade vs Athena stunk out the arena as expected, Starks vs Hobbs was a squash, a multi women match i gave no fucks about for a fake title, Christian and Jungle Boy was a squash.
> 
> I'll give you The Acclaimed vs Lee and Swerve was a good match, outside of that everything's been shit.


Basically the vast majority of people I watch with thought the trios title match was tremendous, womens 4 way was fun too, the tag title match was fantastic, Starks and Hobbs seemed to be a statement to put Hobbs over, and even the FTR/Warlow deal was enjoyable for what is was. 

If you think the entire show is WOAT, then more power to you I guess, but damn you post a metric fuckton about how you're disliking it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566617567040602112


----------



## PavelGaborik

Danielson has to win


----------



## Araxen

Danielson is trying to make up for Jericho being old. He's doing a good job.


----------



## Chan Hung

I'll say this...this pay per view honestly has been no better than one of the more recent Dynamites.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Trophies said:


> Undertaker producing AEW matches confirmed.


----------



## TMTT

Slow paced, too many spotfests tonight makes this boring.


----------



## The XL 2

3venflow said:


> It was the best PPV since X-7 so this was never topping it. This is much better than 2020 and will probably edge out 2019 if the main event isn't a disaster.


Best PPV since WM17? Lmao, stop it.


----------



## SAMCRO

Dr. Middy said:


> Basically the vast majority of people I watch with thought the trios title match was tremendous, womens 4 way was fun too, the tag title match was fantastic, Starks and Hobbs seemed to be a statement to put Hobbs over, and even the FTR/Warlow deal was enjoyable for what is was.
> 
> If you think the entire show is WOAT, then more power to you I guess, but damn you post a metric fuckton about how you're disliking it.


As does like 80% of the other people in here cause its been shit. Every page i see more people shitting on it than i see people liking it


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Dr. Middy said:


> Basically the vast majority of people I watch with thought the trios title match was tremendous, womens 4 way was fun too, the tag title match was fantastic, Starks and Hobbs seemed to be a statement to put Hobbs over, and even the FTR/Warlow deal was enjoyable for what is was.
> 
> If you think the entire show is WOAT, then more power to you I guess, but damn you post a metric fuckton about how you're disliking it.


And notice he does nothing but bitch yet still watches it like someone's holding a gun to his head


----------



## Araragi

Chan Hung said:


> I'll say this...this pay per view honestly has been no better than one of the more recent Dynamites.


Kind of just feels like 3 Dynamites squashed together.


----------



## 3venflow

Gigachad Christian.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566613952330596352


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

This match is kinda MID


----------



## Razgriz

Enjoying the slower pace... because you know there are going to be fireworks at the end..


These more technical matches certainly help switch it up


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Jericho is washed, Bryan can only do so much....


----------



## RapShepard

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This match is kinda MID


Jericho has been mid for years.


----------



## Chan Hung

Araragi said:


> Kind of just feels like 3 Dynamites squashed together.


Agreed. The matchups, etc. Nothing too special. Just an average card on a supposedly huge pay per view. 

This match is going on way too long.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RapShepard said:


> Jericho has been mid for years.


Agree...


----------



## Sad Panda

I think this match has actually be refreshing. Old school.


----------



## Geeee

it is kinda odd that this feud started with Anarchy in the Arena and then Blood and Guts and now we're having a slow grappling match to blow it off


----------



## toontownman

I can't concentrate on the match now I spotted the Wendy's girl in the crowd.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Chan Hung said:


> Agreed. The matchups, etc. Nothing too special. Just an average card on a supposedly huge pay per view.
> 
> This match is going on way too long.


Yeah this match is boring and I'm sure we will get an afterbirth


----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i'll just post this again cause it sums up why you're wrong,
> 
> The opening match was short, interrupted by masked dudes and had a flat as fuck ending, Bucks and Kenny got their goofy Trios titles they created to avoid FTR, Jade vs Athena stunk out the arena as expected, Starks vs Hobbs was a squash, a multi women match i and most gave no fucks about for a fake title, Christian and Jungle Boy was a squash. The Acclaimed vs Lee and Swerve was a good match, although its ending fell flat as fuck.
> 
> So how have their been more highs than lows?


The ending of the opening match clearly is telling a story, a story that intrigues me, makes me question where and when it will end. It had some nice spots, short isn't always bad. Bucks and Kenny vs Dork Order and Hangman was fantastic, you're literally shitting on a fantastic match due to you not liking Kenny and the Bucks, which isn't a legitimate complaint. Womens match was okay, not great, not terrible. Christian and Jungle Boy was meh, didn't like the execution but did like the story, needed a proper match though. Acclaimed vs Lee & Swerve was one of the best matches of the year.

The difference is, a lot of your complaints took over a very limited amount of time. The highs? They've been quality, and eaten a chunk out of the PPV.

Quality > Quantity.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TMTT

Time to Jericho go touring.


----------



## Araxen

I like this match. They'll get the right finish too.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

toontownman said:


> I can't concentrate on the match now I spotted the Wendy's girl in the crowd.


Wendy's girl ?


----------



## Dr. Middy

SAMCRO said:


> As does like 80% of the other people in here cause its been shit. Every page i see more people shitting on it than i see people liking it


I mean given how you see the show of course you'd assume that.


----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> As does like 80% of the other people in here cause its been shit. Every page i see more people shitting on it than i see people liking it


Because it's literally you and 3 other people spamming the same negativity while everyone else is actually watching the show.


----------



## DRose1994

Those elbows always look preposterous and stupid


----------



## NamelessJobber

Some moves look like they would feel good.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Dr. Middy said:


> I mean given how you see the show of course you'd assume that.


random question what's your signature from ?


----------



## toontownman

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Wendy's girl ?


----------



## Araxen

This match is making me want Danielson vs Zach that much more. Zach can keep up with a better pace than Jericho can just due to age.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

This isn't passing last year's All Out most likely, the only weakness that show had was the main event match between Omega and Christian and even then, they followed it up closing the show with Danielson's debut (it also had that Show/QT Marshal match which sucked but that was short from what I remember). But I think the rest of the card last year was too strong, plus being Punk's debut match in AEW, that even a 5 star Punk/Moxley match tonight wouldn't bring it up to that point.

Will probably be better than All Out 2020 though, I'd argue it already is. That show really only had Mox/MJF as an amazing match, the rest of the show was kind of weak for the most part plus lack of full crowd vs. the last two years hurt it as well. I think this show, despite it's flaws, is above it at this point. Maybe a bad main event would change that.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

toontownman said:


> View attachment 132287


where? don't see her


----------



## Trophies

Bryan losing matches left and right...except for that Garcia match.


----------



## Araxen

WOW!


----------



## redban

Wait … what? Jericho going on tour soon and he won??????


----------



## SAMCRO

MrMeeseeks said:


> And notice he does nothing but bitch yet still watches it like someone's holding a gun to his head





PavelGaborik said:


> Pay attention to his posts, he openly bitches about things before they even transpire, and is almost always wrong regarding the outcome of every match/angle.
> 
> He doesn't have a great mind for Pro Wrestling, he's literally just here to water down the threads with his whining, show after show, after show....


I love how i'm being singled out in this thread, when literally almost everyone else other than you two and a few others are shitting on it as well.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lol what the fuck? Danielson is midcard as fuck.


----------



## TMTT

That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Dr. Middy

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> random question what's your signature from ?


Oh it's from Lorde. It's a gif from her music video for Secrets (From a Girl Who's Seen it All) off her last album Solar Power.


----------



## Araxen

TK may need to save Danielson from himself with his willingness to job. Jericho shouldn't be going over.


----------



## Araragi

Jericho is just the worst.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Are you kidding me? Does washed Jericho always have to win ? Tony has ruined Bryan


----------



## JTB33b

Stop jobbing Bryan out!


----------



## Chan Hung

redban said:


> Wait … what? Jericho going on tour soon and he won??????


Genius booking! LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NamelessJobber

Why did Jericho change to Rob Zombie (White Zombie?) music?


----------



## DRose1994

lol. This is like the 3rd or 4th match with the wrong guy/girl/team going over. Remember when Bryan was a big deal ? Two straight PPV losses to Jericho.


----------



## The XL 2

Bryan is a glorified jobber to the stars.


----------



## 3venflow

If Jericho was winning, I thought Danny boy would cost Danielson.


----------



## Chan Hung

Horrible show, horrible booking decisions. What a dud.


----------



## Mr316

Great match. Crowd needs to wake up.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

SAMCRO said:


> I love how i'm being singled out in this thread, when literally almost everyone else other than you two and a few others are shitting on it as well.


Whatever you want to tell yourself crybaby how miserable is your pathetic life that you sit here watching something you hate and cry about it on a wrestling forum


----------



## Sad Panda

That finish legit had me scratching my head.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## redban

NamelessJobber said:


> Why did Jericho change to Rob Zombie (White Zombie?) music?


lionheart throwback


----------



## Dr. Middy

Good match and the finish I assume is to build for Garcia turning, but Bryan loses way too much at this point.


----------



## NamelessJobber

A lot of confusing things tonight 😬


----------



## Chan Hung

Bryan jobbing again. He should just head to WWE where things are much better.


----------



## THANOS

Unbelievably stupid...

Danielson will never win a big match. Just fucking ridiculous...


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

LMAOOO BROOOOO WHAT THE FUCK!?


----------



## PavelGaborik

redban said:


> Wait … what? Jericho going on tour soon and he won??????


I don't like the result, but Fozzy isn't going on a long tour, won't be leaving the US/Canada for another 3 months.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

As an AEW fanboy I have to admit that Danielson was booked stronger in WWE.


----------



## toontownman

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> where? don't see her


To be fair they cropped her out for the the back end of the match. She is just out of central camera shot.. or maybe entirely a figment of my imagination!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

toontownman said:


> I can't concentrate on the match now I spotted the Wendy's girl in the crowd.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Araxen said:


> TK may need to save Danielson from himself with his willingness to job. Jericho shouldn't be going over.


Bryan is finished in AEW...Sad to see, but he's lost more than he's won


----------



## 3venflow

redban said:


> Wait … what? Jericho going on tour soon and he won??????


Usually when Fozzy tour, he keeps Wednesday's free. Is there a tour list online? I thought he'd go away last year and let Sammy run the IC, but he didn't.


----------



## Trophies

Spit in my face Julia Hart.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566623453607649282


----------



## NamelessJobber

Wow, they look really cool. House of Black and Julia.


----------



## redban

Oh, now I see. Jericho postponed his tour. That’s why he won tonight









Tour Dates - FOZZYROCK.com







fozzyrock.com







*On August 10th during the Quake By The Lake AEW event in Minneapolis, Chris suffered a throat injury that left him with a severely bruised larynx. Unfortunately, even though the injury is healing and is NOT permanent, Chris hasn’t fully recovered and his laryngologist has recommended that Fozzy postpone the first two weeks of the Save The World tour (scheduled to start in Columbus on Sept 8) in order to facilitate a full recovery as soon as possible.

The postponed shows have been moved to the Spring of 2023. The rescheduled dates can be found at www.FOZZYROCK.com. ALL TICKETS REMAIN VALID.

The next leg of the Save The World tour will now start on September 29 in Charlotte*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Shit on my man boobs Julia Hart


----------



## RapShepard

Black is so bleh. He talks a lot but does nothing. Man needs win to make the dramatics make sense.


----------



## DRose1994

Idk half the guys songs in AEW. Is this the same song HOB has been using ?


----------



## toontownman

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> As an AEW fanboy I have to admit that Danielson was booked stronger in WWE.


To be fair he came here to put talent over and work with up and comers. He is doing his job.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

HoB really need to go over here with Darby eating the pin


----------



## Araxen

Badass intro.


----------



## MEMS

HOB is a main event faction that's been booked horribly. Khan is starting to really let his inexperience show.


----------



## The XL 2

Bryan was never over on a national stage as an ass kicker anyway. He was only a star as a likeable underdog or chickenshit heel. He's still dumb for volunteering to job all the time though.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Might be my black metal bias, but this is my favorite theme in Wrestling.


----------



## Geeee

Julia with the Taker hat... maybe he actually is All Elite LOL


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Mr316 said:


> Great match. Crowd needs to wake up.


That was not a good match. Bryan deserved that win. The booking has sucked


----------



## Trophies

Does Buddy have something against tattoos lol


----------



## TMTT

It's Sting!


----------



## FrankenTodd

IT’S STING 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

So Buddy and King don't get their names mentioned? LMFAO


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Black is so bleh. He talks a lot but does nothing. Man needs win to make the dramatics make sense.


Bad booking. His striking/explosiveness is fantastic. 

At the same time, you have him against Miro, who is in the same boat...likely needs a win even more unless he turns or something.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Sting needs to bring back the trench coat


----------



## RapShepard

MEMS said:


> HOB is a main event faction that's been booked horribly. Khan is starting to really let his inexperience show.


No they're not they're a midcard group with a typical goth aesthetic. Eventually Black has to own being meh in 2 different companies.


----------



## JTB33b

toontownman said:


> To be fair he came here to put talent over and work with up and comers. He is doing his job.


The problem is he puts too many people over to the point that a win against him means nothing. All it does is ruin Bryan and does nothing for the opponent who beat him.


----------



## Hell No

Bryan seems to lose in every major single match.. if that how he is going to be booked I am cool on watching AEW


----------



## 3venflow

If Sting is ever going to lose, Malakai pinning him clean could do wonders for him. At the very least build him for a major show world title match.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I'm admittedly a mark for Jericho. But Bryan needed to win here. He is eating way too many losses, when he should be being set up for a world title match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

That HOB lighting reminded me of this


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Waaaaaaaaaay too fkin long of a show man and why are HOB fighting now when they literally loss to the Dork Order in Trios? LMAO


----------



## PavelGaborik

Miro should turn, join House Of Black, or go back to singles after a W tonight.

One or the other.


----------



## Chan Hung

JTB33b said:


> The problem is he puts too many people over to the point that a win against him means nothing. All it does is ruin Bryan and does nothing to the opponent who beat him.


Bryan is basically becoming an upper midcard at best. His special aura when he first came to AEW died quickly and they killed it off. What a waste.


----------



## Chan Hung

PavelGaborik said:


> Miro should turn, join House Of Black, or go back to singles after a W tonight.
> 
> One or the other.


Lana to debut i think.


----------



## redban

So this match and the main event. we should end around midnight


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## HoneyBee

Hopefully this isn't a long match. House of Black bores the shit out of me.


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> If Sting is ever going to lose, Malakai pinning him clean could do wonders for him. At the very least build him for a major show world title match.


Nah save that win for Darby. They should have a clean break and Darby goes over the master (... Who really did nothing for him but stall his career for 2 years, but hey folk will pretend Sting's AEW run is good because at least he didn't lose at Mania)


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Bryan came into this company as a badass and had a great match against Kenny......Now he's losing to hair plugs Jericho lol wild


----------



## TMTT

Feeling burnt out, need to drink couple of more energy drinks.


----------



## redban

Tonight has not been a horrible PPV, but the other 3 PPVs this year have been a little better than this one


----------



## 3venflow

GimmeABreakJess said:


> I'm admittedly a mark for Jericho. But Bryan needed to win here. He is eating way to many losses, when he should be being set up for a world title match.


Tbf, you could say the same about Jericho. He just ate a loss to Danielson's stablemate on a big Dynamite. But I was still surprised by that outcome - I thought Garcia might cost AmDrag, not a clean win. TK will always keep Mox and Jericho quite strong, possibly because they gambled on AEW from the very start.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chan Hung said:


> Lana to debut i think.


Not sure how she would fit into things tonight, I guess maybe if Hart gets involved?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I just realized half of the card has been trios matches


----------



## TMTT

redban said:


> Tonight has not been a horrible PPV, but the other 3 PPVs this year have been a little better than this one


Too many matches, three hour ppv should be the norm.


----------



## PavelGaborik

redban said:


> Tonight has not been a horrible PPV, but the other 3 PPVs this year have been a little better than this one


I think it's ahead of The Forbidden Door for me.

Have to see how things end before I judge though


----------



## SAMCRO

MrMeeseeks said:


> Whatever you want to tell yourself crybaby how miserable is your pathetic life that you sit here watching something you hate and cry about it on a wrestling forum


How miserable is your fucking life when you gotta say someone else life is miserable because they don't like what you like?

When i fucking like something and its good i say it, i don't come on here intending to say shit sucks, if it sucks i'll say it, if its good i'll say it, go and look at my posts in the worlds collide thread, i put over Ricochet vs Hayes, had nothing but praise, i liked Bron vs Bate, i made a thread recently saying how great Charlie Dempsey is.

I want to like AEW, but Tony Khan makes it hard most of the time, i was ready to love Starks vs Hobbs, then they booked it to be a squash.


----------



## Chan Hung

I dont pay attention much, but is the "Joker" winner able to cash in for a title match anytime?


----------



## PavelGaborik

TMTT said:


> Too many matches, three hour ppv should be the norm.


Then you definitely need to increase the amount of PPV's 

4 PPV's a year for 3 hours would be dogshit


----------



## redban

I thought Jericho was leaving, so that’s why I thought he should’ve lost. But if he’s staying, I think he needed that win a little more than Bryan did. Jericho is still the top heel and the leader of a major stable. His Lionheart gimmick already ate a clean loss against Moxley too


----------



## Araxen

PavelGaborik said:


> Miro should turn, join House Of Black, or go back to singles after a W tonight.
> 
> One or the other.


I feel like Miro with Sting and Darby is so out of place. I love Miro's gimmick in AEW so I want to see more of his redeemer stick. TK has too many hosses, and he doesn't know what to do with them all because he has all the skinny peeps like Darby.

I will say Darby has earned his place at the upper-midcard. Maybe Sting turns on him so Sting can give him the rub in their match.


----------



## RapShepard

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I just realized half of the card has been trios matches


Yup 3 6 man tags lol Tony really tries to get everybody he can on the card. As a fan it sucks, but it's pretty cool if you're getting a PPV bonus I guess.


----------



## Araragi

RapShepard said:


> Jericho has been mid for years.


To me he always was.


----------



## Razgriz

I like Darby... truly I do... but his size shows here. 

At least he sells according to his size. Dude also lays it in well...


But like Buddy Matthews was a cruiserweight in WWE and even he looks much larger than Darby


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

why is this at the end of the show. This match is awful


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> How miserable is your fucking when you gotta say someone else life is miserable because they don't like what you like?
> 
> When i fucking like something and its good i say it, i don't come on here intending to say shit sucks, if it sucks i'll say it, if its good i'll say it, go and look at my posts in the worlds collide thread, i put over Ricochet vs Hayes, had nothing but praise, i liked Bron vs Bate, i made a thread recently saying how great Charlie Dempsey is.
> 
> I want to like AEW, but Tony Khan makes it hard most of the time, i was ready to love Starks vs Hobbs, then they booked it to be a squash.


Bro, you've been here bitching for years at this point.

If you still don't like it, I'd suggest moving on and finding something you do like.


----------



## TMTT

PavelGaborik said:


> Then you definitely need to increase the amount of PPV's
> 
> 4 PPV's a year for 3 hours would be dogshit


They could easily do that. Those 2h 30min NXT ppv's were a breeze to watch.


----------



## Araxen

Chan Hung said:


> I dont pay attention much, but is the "Joker" winner able to cash in for a title match anytime?


If it was able to be transferred on a dime I would think so. Stokly actually won, and transferred it to MJF.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chan Hung said:


> I dont pay attention much, but is the "Joker" winner able to cash in for a title match anytime?


That's what I've been wondering, without clarification.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Araragi said:


> To me he always was.


Now I can't agree there, but he's been living off of being Jericho for years


----------



## holy

What a boring PPV.


----------



## Araxen

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Goth Julia best Julia!


----------



## PavelGaborik

TMTT said:


> They could easily do that. Those 2h 30min NXT ppv's were a breeze to watch.


The NXT Roster was also extremely less stacked.

Apples to oranges, AEW has far more talent under contract.


----------



## The XL 2

Sting is incredibly athletic for a man in his mid 60s


----------



## FrankenTodd

Don’t embarrass them too much Sting[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Middy

This is where Black should pin Sting to win, would put him over a ton and give him a gigantic win he and HOB needs.


----------



## TMTT

PavelGaborik said:


> The NXT Roster was also extremely less stacked.
> 
> Apples to oranges, AEW has far more talent under contract.


AEW roster is bloated, they don't need so many male wrestlers.


----------



## DRose1994

If they didn’t do the blow for blow, trading in the center of the ring in every other match, it would’ve meant more for that sting/black moment


----------



## PavelGaborik

TMTT said:


> AEW roster is bloated, they don't need so many male wrestlers.


Which is why the same format wouldn't work.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

SAMCRO said:


> How miserable is your fucking life when you gotta say someone else life is miserable because they don't like what you like?
> 
> When i fucking like something and its good i say it, i don't come on here intending to say shit sucks, if it sucks i'll say it, if its good i'll say it, go and look at my posts in the worlds collide thread, i put over Ricochet vs Hayes, had nothing but praise, i liked Bron vs Bate, i made a thread recently saying how great Charlie Dempsey is.
> 
> I want to like AEW, but Tony Khan makes it hard most of the time, i was ready to love Starks vs Hobbs, then they booked it to be a squash.


Because I'm not the one doing nothing but bitching yet still watching what I'm bitching about


----------



## Chan Hung

Never would imagine years ago, Sting doing a match in 2022. Good shit pal


----------



## PavelGaborik

DRose1994 said:


> If they didn’t do the blow for blow, trading in the center of the ring in every other match, it would’ve meant more for that sting/black moment


Eh, the staredown alone was pretty epic for me.


----------



## RapShepard

As much as I think Sting's AEW run is overrated to hell. Him and Billy remind you how fucking big guys used to be. Pac isn't a small dude and Murphy is jacked, and they still look weight classes under him


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

holy said:


> What a boring PPV.


Happy I didn't pay for this crap


----------



## MrMeeseeks

That literally looked like miro ran into a brick wall


----------



## Trophies

Sting got his own mist.


----------



## redban

Mist? I didn’t see anything come out of Sting’s mouth


----------



## Geeee

I think Malakai might be done in AEW


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Black buried LOL


----------



## toontownman

TMTT said:


> AEW roster is bloated, they don't need so many male wrestlers.


They don't need every big wrestler to have an entourage of 10 gimps. Get Tony to call Nick. He would have a field day on releases.


----------



## RapShepard

The XL 2 said:


> Sting is incredibly athletic for a man in his mid 60s


No he's not lol


----------



## DRose1994

I didn’t see any mist leave stings mouth. Am I bugging ?


----------



## Araxen

I really hate how they keep jobbing out HoB. They are a main event faction.


----------



## TMTT

That just felt like a TV match.


----------



## holy

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Happy I didn't pay for this crap


I did pay for it, unfortunately


----------



## kyledriver

Sting always goes.... ALL OUT

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Middy

That was interesting, Darby getting the win is nice although I do wonder if Black is just about done in AEW now, so that's why they did that finish. Match was fun, Miro looked great, and I really want him to face Brodie.


----------



## Araragi

Darby got a pin on a PPV so that's cool I guess.


----------



## The XL 2

RapShepard said:


> No he's not lol


Most men in their 60s can do little more than walk briskly at best.


----------



## redban

DRose1994 said:


> I didn’t see any mist leave stings mouth. Am I bugging ?


I didn’t either . But the slow-motion replay showed something come out


----------



## PavelGaborik

Enjoyed that match, though it was a bit all over the place.


----------



## Chan Hung

HAHA Black heading back to WWE. See you later.


----------



## 3venflow

Darby's push is back on. But I don't like makeshift alliances losing to proper teams as a rule, especially now they have a trios division.


----------



## TMTT

holy said:


> I did pay for it, unfortunately


20 bucks here, so it isn't that bad.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Daniel Garcia is so boring


----------



## jobber77

I cant with some of you guys ...complained Darby dont get wins ...now complaining he won lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Boring Yuta vs Garcia....🥱


----------



## The XL 2

Garcia sucks.


----------



## Geeee

I hope Garcia beats Yuta. Yuta is too OP right now and he's good but not that good.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I'll be sure to not tune in for that. Stop putting ROH crap on Dynamite


----------



## TMTT

This has to deliver.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566628272200376321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566627988459880448


----------



## RapShepard

The XL 2 said:


> Most men in their 60s can do little more than walk briskly at best.


There's a reason he's not doing singles matches


----------



## holy

TMTT said:


> 20 bucks here, so it isn't that bad.


That's not bad! 

I had to pay _gulp_ $50....


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

AEW has definitely lost a lot of steam....The booking tonight has been a train wreck. I am going to laugh if the Joker isn't MJF


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> No he's not lol


Eh. He's a lot better than most of the men I've seen his age attempt to wrestle. 

The fact that he even manages to get to the top of the ropes is a big step up compared to a lot of them.


----------



## Chan Hung

I thought Garcia said him vs Bryan was his biggest moment,now it's against Yuta lol


----------



## RapShepard

Araxen said:


> I really hate how they keep jobbing out HoB. They are a main event faction.


They aren't


----------



## redban

RapShepard said:


> There's a reason he's not doing singles matches


He had a critical injury during the match with Seth Rollins in 2015. It was the turnbuckle power bomb spot


----------



## PavelGaborik

holy said:


> That's not bad!
> 
> I had to pay _gulp_ $50....


Use a VPN.....if you need a hook up next time give me a DM.


----------



## JTB33b

JAS are going to pull an evolution. Going to pretend to come out and celebrate Garcia's victory and then turn on him.


----------



## FrankenTodd

RapShepard said:


> There's a reason he's not doing singles matches


He doesn’t need or have to. He’s Sting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> AEW has definitely lost a lot of steam....The booking tonight has been a train wreck. I am going to laugh if the Joker isn't MJF


I expect the Joker to show up on Dynamite. AEW likely wont show him tonight during the main event.


----------



## Nothing Finer

CM fucking PUUUUUUUNNNK


----------



## PavelGaborik

So, Punk wins and the fans go home happy?

I mean, I'd love to be swerved but this seems predictable.


----------



## Trophies

Why do I feel like Ace Steel is gonna get involved in the match somehow.


----------



## Dr. Middy

RapShepard said:


> There's a reason he's not doing singles matches


He probably could pull off like a 5-7 min match with the right guy. 

He only got hurt during Seth's match years ago because he legit was trying to wrestle at the same pace as Seth, while taking a ton of buckle bombs and other moves.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Tired ass CM Punk.

Mox come through, although this douche will likely win at home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## holy

PavelGaborik said:


> Use a VPN.....if you need a hook up next time give me a DM.


For sure, thanks dude!


----------



## RapShepard

redban said:


> He had a critical injury during the match with Seth Rollins in 2015. It was the turnbuckle power bomb spot


Oh for sure Rollins fucked him up, all I'm saying is he looks good because he has seriously designated spots.


----------



## Geeee

Mox with the Undisputed pants. Gonna keep this gear and the belt


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Wow, the crowd isn't even that loud for Punk, LOL.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Time to hear boring Regal on commentary again


----------



## redban

Moxley has never lost clean in AEW. 3 years. Maybe it’s gonna happen


----------



## FrankenTodd

All of Lynyrd Skynyrd is in the crowd.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig

I'm so ready to get the cum bucket ready to release all my load over whatever outcome it is for CM Punk tonight. My hero, the greatest wrestler that ever came into this business 😵😵😵


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## JTB33b

Chan Hung said:


> I expect the Joker to show up on Dynamite. AEW likely wont show him tonight during the main event.


Can the poker chip be used like a MITB briefcase? If so, I expect a cashin after Punk defeats Mox. Them playing up Punk's foot injury will come into play after this match.


----------



## 3venflow

JTB33b said:


> Can the poker chip be used like a MITB briefcase? If so, I expect a cashin after Punk defeats Mox.


Nope, the Joker wrestles the champion in a scheduled match.


----------



## RapShepard

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Wow, the crowd isn't even that loud for Punk, LOL.


To be fair to Punk AEW is in Chicago like 90 times a year and he's been in a wrestling ring in Chicago like 10 million times since his return. 

Eventually it's like "we love you, but this is just a normal day now"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Punk getting a big reaction, but some boos in there definitely.


----------



## PavelGaborik

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Wow, the crowd isn't even that loud for Punk, LOL.


Crowd is...quite alive.


----------



## TMTT

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Punk getting a big reaction, but some boos in there definitely.


Smart marks


----------



## toontownman

Love seeing Regal in the limelight again. The whole awful wild thing theme they continue with is so confusing with Regal being there with mox.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## redban

toontownman said:


> Love seeing Regal in the limelight again. The whole awful wild thing theme they continue with is so confusing with Regal being there with mox.


the crowd always pops for Wild Thing


----------



## ripcitydisciple

JTB33b said:


> Can the poker chip be used like a MITB briefcase? If so, I expect a cashin after Punk defeats Mox.


They have said it is for a future title shot multiple times. Can surely be for a match as soon as the winner wants.


----------



## toontownman

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Is that the guy from lost?


----------



## Araragi

White long bois Punk must be getting color.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mox looks like he could snap Punk in half in real life.


----------



## Araxen

You have to do the MJF cash in tonight if it's Punk. The heat would be immense. It would sell a ton of tickets for Full Gear.


----------



## Geeee

I do like how the "CM Punk" guys started chanting over the "Let's go Moxley" chants


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> To be fair to Punk AEW is in Chicago like 90 times a year and he's been in a wrestling ring in Chicago like 10 million times since his return.
> 
> Eventually it's like "we love you, but this is just a normal day now"


They literally have protected punk in aew In every possible way. The constant booking around Chicago smarks is only 1 of the many


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

It wasnt drowning out the Mox chant lmao


----------



## TMTT

PavelGaborik said:


> Mox looks like he could snap Punk in half in real life.


That MMA career didn't do him any favors.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

punk looks awful in those white tights


----------



## 3venflow

Loved them teasing a reverse squash.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I guess we aren't fucking around here...jesus christ what a start


----------



## TMTT

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> punk looks awful in those white tights


Those white tights look like diapers.


----------



## redban

Moxley the first person to kick out of the GTS in AEW


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Where did Regal go? He vanished


----------



## shandcraig

MJF should appear and hit both of them🤣


----------



## PavelGaborik

3venflow said:


> Loved them teasing a reverse squash.


Lol not gonna lie, thought it was actually gonna happen for a second.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I feel like tonight's booking has been one big prank. So now Mox is getting manhandled lmao


----------



## redban

Punk’s tights needs some more color. Too much white . Maybe make the blue lines and stars bigger?


----------



## CovidFan

Punk jumping off the top to the floor. Is this a no countout match? More garbage story telling. Addicted to it in this feud.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Oh for fuck sakes, don't tell me the fragile old fuck hurt himself again? keeps reaching for his elbow.


----------



## Saintpat

PavelGaborik said:


> Mox looks like he could snap Punk in half in real life.


You gotta be kidding. Punk is a legit former UFC fighter. /s


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566628494104477696


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

TMTT said:


> Those white tights look like diapers.


you tryna tell us about your fetish fam?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Moxley getting some big chants against Punk in Chicago. That's pretty insane.

Really good match so far.


----------



## Trophies

Is this a no DQ match or...


----------



## Araxen

It's been 10 minutes and Moxely isn't bleeding yet.


----------



## 3venflow

Punk bleeding before Mox is the real story of the night.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

The fact Mox even has any chants in Chicago is impressive.


----------



## TMTT

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> you tryna tell us about your fetish fam?


Not into that.


----------



## Geeee

that was disgusting


----------



## SAMCRO

Feel like Punk's gear would look better as just Trunks and kickpads, the long tights got too much blank space on them.


----------



## Trophies

Mox licking the red stuff...not very COVID friendly.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Saintpat said:


> You gotta be kidding. Punk is a legit former UFC fighter. /s












Shame he went back to wrestling, had future WW Champion written all over him.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

That's disgusting Moxley, are you trying to catch a disease?


----------



## PavelGaborik

I think most of us over the age of 20 knew exactly why Punk was rocking white tonight.

This ain't a PG program folks.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566631709327720448


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PavelGaborik said:


> I think most of us over the age of 20 knew exactly why Punk was rocking white tonight.
> 
> This ain't a PG program folks.


?


----------



## Araxen

Renee on her period must be a real turn on. There is no doubt now.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Yeah that's just dumb


----------



## dsnotgood

Hey mox didn’t lie when he said…”these days all I drink is blood”


----------



## Saintpat

3venflow said:


> Punk bleeding before Mox is the real story of the night.


Wait til we hear about the backstage heat from Mox on Punk stealing his gimmick.


----------



## PavelGaborik

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> ?


It's very routine for wrestlers to deck themselves in white when they're going to bleed.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I really want to know where Regal went


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

PavelGaborik said:


> It's very routine for wrestlers to deck themselves in white when they're going to bleed.


Never knew that


----------



## Dr. Middy

I'll commend them for not doing the blood on the entire show until this match. That does help it mean more.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mox is a fucking savage, Jesus.


----------



## TMTT

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Yeah that's just dumb


He was in CZW, so nothing new.


----------



## holy

Seems like this is all leading to the predictable Punk victory....


----------



## 3venflow

Man, Mox is BRINGING IT here. Off the charts intensity.


----------



## SAMCRO

I mean Punk has to win right? feels pointless to have him get beaten twice, if Moxley wins should've just held off on having them face until tonight and had Moxley win here and instead of giving him a win early and then another win at the ppv.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mox vs actual wrestling is what this is about.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I just want that group to come out and MJF cash in an win the belt lol


----------



## redban

SAMCRO said:


> I mean Punk has to win right? feels pointless to have him get beaten twice, if Moxley wins should've just held off on having them face until tonight and had Moxley win here and instead of giving him a win early and then another win at the ppv.



The only way Mox wins is if someone interferes to screw Punk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Trophies said:


> Mox licking the red stuff...not very COVID friendly.


Stop. If they are wrestling obviously they don't have COVID


----------



## PavelGaborik

I mean, the match is great but I don't like the idea of "Lolz Punk wins and crowd goes home happy"

Just shits on the 100k or so of us who bought the PPV.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Genuinely shocked to hear Mox have this much support, literally in Chicago.

It sounds 60/40 to me, when I expected it to be closer to 95/5.


----------



## Geeee

I don't think casino is a cash in? Usually has just been a 1-on-1 match on Dynamite.


----------



## 3venflow

This is thankfully delivering. It needed to. Mox vs MJF at All Out 2020 was such a bland match in comparison.


----------



## SAMCRO

This would feel ten times bigger if they didn't do that squash on Dynamite.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I wonder if Punk feels some type of way about Mox getting chants lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Araxen

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I just want that group to come out and MJF cash in an win the belt lol


I want to see that happen. The crowd might become violent.


----------



## TMTT

They have to use MJF here.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

3venflow said:


> This is thankfully delivering. It needed to. Mox vs MJF at All Out 2020 was such a bland match in comparison.


Was a better wrestling match. This one's a better fight though so far, which fits given this one's more personal.

Might be better by the end. Better than Omega/Christian so far.


----------



## Geeee

I feel like this would have been an "A" PPV if they had cut like 5 matches out of it. For sure cut the two extraneous trios matches


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Nothing like watching a trash can Moxley match


----------



## Araxen

I like how they have to use a japanese term instead of calling it an arm bar. Just wtf.


----------



## jobber77

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566631709327720448


Christ everyone thinking he's gone when more than likely he's taking a long break to get his head on straight


----------



## SAMCRO

Geeee said:


> I feel like this would have been an "A" PPV if they had cut like 5 matches out of it. For sure cut the two extraneous trios matches


And also if they didn't book Hobbs vs Stark and Christian vs Jungle Boy to be squashes.


----------



## 3venflow

Mox has outshone Punk here and I think that's why some of the fans have gotten behind him. Great performance.


----------



## Araxen

jobber77 said:


> Christ everyone thinking he's gone when more than likely he's taking a long break to get his head on straight


It's definitely that. Dude has to get his back issues straightened out.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Beat his ass, Mox!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

This has been a great match so far. Really feels like Punk is fighting for his life.


----------



## redban

Has anyone kicked out of that move before?


----------



## Geeee

SAMCRO said:


> And also if they didn't book Hobbs vs Stark and Christian vs Jungle Boy to be squashes.


I liked the Christian vs Jungle Boy angle but Hobbs vs Starks would've for sure got more time if they cut some of the fat from the card


----------



## ripcitydisciple

jobber77 said:


> Christ everyone thinking he's gone when more than likely he's taking a long break to get his head on straight


Exactly. You would think after Mox went to rehab still under contract, Malaki can get mentally better without being released.


----------



## Araxen

redban said:


> Has anyone kicked out of that move before?


Yes, it's the high arc one I think no one has kicked out of.


----------



## 3venflow

Punk hasn't been great here, Mox has just been next level and made the match memorable.


----------



## Araxen

Man, if MJF comes out after this and steals it from Punk. The heat will be insane!


----------



## redban

Moxley first clean loss in AEW


----------



## Trophies

Moxley has been pinned. Whoa.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

This PPV has been wierd but this is a "big fight feel" main event.


----------



## jobber77

Damn fine match


----------



## chronoxiong

CM Punk wins!


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Lol...


----------



## SAMCRO

Thank god! Great match.


----------



## Nothing Finer

Best match of Moxley's career.


----------



## Saintpat

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Never knew that


Plus the fashion rule is don’t wear white after Labor Day, so Punk had to wear it tonight or pack ‘em up til next year.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Hey, winner sucked but undeniably a great match.

If it ends like that, good PPV....if we get something interesting to end, room for more.


----------



## Araxen

BRING OUT MJF GOD DAMN IT!!!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

This company makes no sense anymore lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy

Tremendous match, Punk's selling was amazing and he looked like he was fighting with every ounce he had, and Moxley killing him for a lot of the match was great. 

Now we wait and see...


----------



## shandcraig

I just came wow home town boy won🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰😍😍😍


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Great match not upset about Punk winning bring on Mjf


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Big main event, big fight feel and was an excellent match.

But Punk winning clean was dumb given everything done in the last few weeks.


----------



## 3venflow

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## redban

Stokely and company now?


----------



## Mainboy

Holuuuyuuu shittttt


----------



## jobber77

Mjf ..holy shit


----------



## PavelGaborik

OH MY GOD....WHAT


----------



## SAMCRO

Oh shit!!!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

OMG!!!!


----------



## Araxen

YES YES YES YES MJF!!! YES YES YES YES MJF!!! YES YES YES YES MJF!!! YES YES YES YES MJF!!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

OMG! OMG! OMG!!!!


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Oh shit 😳


----------



## Trophies

HE'S BAAAAAAAACK


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

MJFFFFFFFFFF 🤯🤯🤯🤯


----------



## Araxen

MAXWELL JACOB FRIEDMAN!!!! MAXWELL JACOB FRIEDMAN!!!! MAXWELL JACOB FRIEDMAN!!!! MAXWELL JACOB FRIEDMAN!!!! MAXWELL JACOB FRIEDMAN!!!! MAXWELL JACOB FRIEDMAN!!!! MAXWELL JACOB FRIEDMAN!!!! MAXWELL JACOB FRIEDMAN!!!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

HES BACKKKKKKK OMGGGG


----------



## SAMCRO

MJF!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy

thst pop


----------



## jobber77

Fooled every one !


----------



## shawnyhc01

Holy mother! It is so high!


----------



## Araxen

THAT POP!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

Bout damn time!!!


----------



## Trophies

IT'S TIME TO PUT THE STRAP ON HIM


----------



## Araxen

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'M MARKING OUT LIKE I'M 8 YEARS OLD!!!


----------



## redban

Just as Punk got the belt. I can totally see them giving it to MJF soon


----------



## Araragi

IT AINT OVER YOU FUCKING MARK


----------



## shandcraig

Now have punky Job to mjf and kick him out th3 door


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Amazing return. MJF over as hell.


----------



## SAMCRO

Kinda wish Punk hadn't already beat MJF, this would be so much more epic.


----------



## PavelGaborik

LETS FUCKING GOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

MJFFFFF 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Araxen

CHANTS IN CHICAGO FOR MJF!!!


----------



## redban

And all these people though MJF had left for real. Gullible


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## PavelGaborik




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

That ending saved the entire show


----------



## shandcraig

Was it necessary to have Tony play a fake bribe clip lol. It sounds like punks own fans are already wanting mjf to win the belt🤣
Finally a pov that makes you need to tune it the following weekly show.

Maybe my prediction for aew fans turning on punk will hapoen


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

wow, what an ending. how excited i was. no foolin


----------



## NamelessJobber

MJF


----------



## Mr316

Great fucking main event. Great fucking ending.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Fantastic end. MJF needs to get the belt asap and keep it for a long time. He's too over and has too much to lose if he doesn't.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## SAMCRO

This is a weird spot though, cause Punk already lost the belt, just won it back, hasn't had a proper reign, do they take it off him again for MJF? i don't know if i see it happening.


----------



## redban

SAMCRO said:


> Kinda wish Punk hadn't already beat MJF, this would be so much more epic.


disagree. Their prior feud offered a background for this upcoming title match, which means it doesn’t feel random. And though Punk did beat MJF once, MJF also beat Punk once. MJF ended Punk’s undefeated streak


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Araxen said:


> CHANTS IN CHICAGO FOR MJF!!!


Crazy CM PUNK is in the ring after just winning the title and the Chicago crowd is chanting "MJF" lol


----------



## Rhetro

Just caught thinking why not have MJF come out and the Match happen right away and he wins, to me that’s the grand slam


----------



## latinoheat4life2

Great ending


----------



## Geeee

these AEW PPVs are becoming more and more of a marathon but they definitely deliver exciting moments.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Moments like this make you remember why you're a fan of professional wrestling. Great ending to the show.


----------



## 3venflow

If/when Punk turns in future he has the perfect reference point now... Chicago cheering MJF over him. 🤣


----------



## RapShepard

This that Russo booking folk claim to hate


----------



## DRose1994

So what did Stokely and all the guys in black have to do with MJF ?
Hype to see him though.


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> Was it necessary to have Tony play a fake bribe clip lol. It sounds like punks own fans are already wanting mjf to win the belt🤣
> Finally a pov that makes you need to tune it the following weekly show.
> 
> Maybe my prediction for aew fans turning on punk will hapoen


Made Tony Khan look like like a weasel and a heel. Good. Maybe they can show him more coked up too next time.


----------



## redban

DRose1994 said:


> So what did Stokely and all the guys in black have to do with MJF ?
> Hype to see him though.


a stable to help him cheat. With the trios title, they also need more and more stables


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Only issue with the whole ending is Punk beating Moxley clean. I guess they want MJF to still be a definitive heel, but really Punk should've at least done something underhanded to get the belt from Mox, even if the full blown turn didn't happen tonight. My only complaint in what was otherwise an awesome main event and ending to the show.


----------



## bdon

So, you dumb motherfuckers really didn’t realize that was MJF the whole fucking time? He told you all he was the devil himself.


----------



## SAMCRO

See now this is shit i wanna see and can put over, give us more shit like this and less of the terrible booking from the other matches.

See i can put shit over when its good.


----------



## Chan Hung

Main event was very good. Best part of the entire show. MJF coming out helped. Everything else was very lackluster.


----------



## PavelGaborik

PPV went from good to great with that ending.

What a fucking main event, what a fucking RETURN FOR MJF!


----------



## bdon

Oh, and fuck everyone of you stupid bastards that kept telling us Punk wasn’t going to just beat Jon Moxley.

Any other scenario besides Punk winning clean doesn’t work for Punk, brother! It’s Chicago, brother! My hometown, brother!

I want you to all admit that Punk is a selfish cocksucker.


----------



## 3venflow

Tricky booking MJF vs Punk now. I guess Max has to win, but Punk's reign is now rebooted for real and would get cut short once again before it even properly starts. Ah, who knows, I'll try to enjoy the ride.

I REALLY hope MJF has signed a new deal on the quiet, he feels like AEW's biggest homemade star by a distance. One of the few non-expendables.


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> This is a weird spot though, cause Punk already lost the belt, just won it back, hasn't had a proper reign, do they take it off him again for MJF? i don't know if i see it happening.


The Moxley win on Dynamite and following explanation is the issue, it's just stupid. It's a case of doing things for the sake of doing things. 

They didn't need the whole Moxley unites the title because Punk reinjured, but actually didn't reinjure his foot part. 

Cut that out and just do the All Out match. Punk reunites and MJF returns because Tony got desperate.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That was a 5* main event

MJF coming back (told you it was a work) is the cherry on top


----------



## Dr. Middy

MJF coming out with that voicemail thing from Tony was awesome. I would wait to do the match at Full Gear, and then you have MJF win there and give him a hell of a reign. 

Between this though, there's a whole lot of ways you can go with this now, but I'm excited AF. 

And MJF being the joker was the only way I'd forgive that ladder match finish.


----------



## Araxen

ENJOY IN OUR LORD AND SAVOR


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> So, you dumb motherfuckers really didn’t realize that was MJF the whole fucking time? He told you all he was the devil himself.


Wasn't it just 1 or 2 people lol


----------



## SAMCRO

3venflow said:


> Tricky booking MJF vs Punk now. I guess Max has to win, but Punk's reign is now rebooted for real and would get cut short once again before it even properly starts. Ah, who knows, I'll try to enjoy the ride.
> 
> I REALLY hope MJF has signed a new deal on the quiet, he feels like AEW's biggest homemade star by a distance. One of the few non-expendables.


Yeah thats what i'm saying, its a very tricky spot, neither guy can really afford to lose. Almost feel like it would've been better had Moxley won and let Punk go away for a while, and MJF could easily be booked to take the belt from Moxley and Punk would have to drop the belt twice.


----------



## redban

RapShepard said:


> The Moxley win on Dynamite and following explanation is the issue, it's just stupid. It's a case of doing things for the sake of doing things.
> 
> They didn't need the whole Moxley unites the title because Punk reinjured, but actually didn't reinjure his foot part.
> 
> Cut that out and just do the All Out match. Punk reunites and MJF returns because Tony got desperate.


I think they just wanted to give Moxley something from the feud with Punk. If he just fought Punk tonight and lost, then that’s that. But with the way they proceeded, Moxley can still claim that he squashed Punk and became the first 2-time AEW champion.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Wasn't it just 1 or 2 people lol


Loll - Bdon is fighting with shadows again

there was literally 0 things selfish with that win - it was the right call and an amazing match


----------



## ripcitydisciple

So do I get partial credit?


----------



## PavelGaborik

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That was a 5* main event
> 
> MJF coming back (told you it was a work) is the cherry on top


Anyone with an IQ above 80 knew it was a work when he cut that promo, anyone with an IQ above 90 knew it to be the case when the social media footage was released of Punk chasing him off post promo during the commercial break.

Plenty of bad booking tonight, but this? This is fantastic storytelling that worked more people than I can remember in the last 15 years.


----------



## jobber77

3venflow said:


> Tricky booking MJF vs Punk now. I guess Max has to win, but Punk's reign is now rebooted for real and would get cut short once again before it even properly starts. Ah, who knows, I'll try to enjoy the ride.
> 
> I REALLY hope MJF has signed a new deal on the quiet, he feels like AEW's biggest homemade star by a distance. One of the few non-expendables.


I feel like punks reign was always leading to putting over MJf his Injury just cut it short


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That was a 5* main event
> 
> MJF coming back (told you it was a work) is the cherry on top


I actually think this might have been the best AEW Championship match on PPV. Other great ones like Danielson vs Omega and Danielson vs Hangman were on Dynamite.


----------



## GarpTheFist

RapShepard said:


> This that Russo booking folk claim to hate



It's all forgiven if it happens in the dub


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PavelGaborik said:


> Anyone with an IQ above 80 knew it was a work when he cut that promo, anyone with an IQ above 90 knew it to be the case when the social media footage was released of Punk chasing him off post promo during the commercial break.
> 
> Plenty of bad booking tonight, but this? This is fantastic storytelling that worked more people than I can remember in the last 15 years.


Mate - go look up the thread about all this

you’ll see a lot of sub 80 IQ if your assertion is correct


----------



## jobber77

Some results didn't go the way some wanted but it feels like we have many new stories to build off of ..and with Tony wanting to beef up rampage and it being live we may be in for some good shit


----------



## SAMCRO

PavelGaborik said:


> Anyone with an IQ above 80 knew it was a work when he cut that promo, anyone with an IQ above 90 knew it to be the case when the social media footage was released of Punk chasing him off post promo during the commercial break.
> 
> *Plenty of bad booking tonight, but this? This is fantastic storytelling that worked more people than I can remember in the last 15 years.*


We can agree on that.


----------



## RapShepard

redban said:


> I think they just wanted to give Moxley something from the feud with Punk. If he just fought Punk tonight and lost, then that’s that. But with the way they did proceeded, Moxley can still claim that he squashed Punk and became the first 2-time AEW champion


Yeah, but that feels more like needless ego shit versus good storytelling. 

Now I am a fan of titles flip flopping so no issue there in theory. But the way they went about it is the issue.

On the MJF end they're just really lucky MJF is really fucking over. Because logically there's not much reason to believe MJF can beat Punk or to go straight back to this feud. 

But it's an attempt to build a new star so kudos there. Hopefully he turns out better than Page.


----------



## shandcraig

bdon said:


> Oh, and fuck everyone of you stupid bastards that kept telling us Punk wasn’t going to just beat Jon Moxley.
> 
> Any other scenario besides Punk winning clean doesn’t work for Punk, brother! It’s Chicago, brother! My hometown, brother!
> 
> I want you to all admit that Punk is a selfish cocksucker.


And in reality this isn't even about punky. MJF entirely over shadows him moving forward. In fact he over shadowed his entire meaningless win.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mate - go look up the thread about all this
> 
> you’ll see a lot of sub 80 IQ if your assertion is correct


Those of us who knew it was a work taking victory laps tonight, those of us who did not awful silent.


----------



## Tobiyama

This was the worst all out ever. That doesn't mean that it sucked. But it was a bit disappointing based on the standard that this company has set. Additionally, the PPV was way too long. Tony needs to accept that not everyone gets to make the card.

Hayter, Bryan, and the Acclaimed all should have won.


----------



## 3venflow

I guess Stokely has built an army for Max. Ethan Page as the second singles guy and W. Morrissey as the monster sound good. I'm not sure about the Gunns though as they've been goofy comedic heels and need an attitude adjustment. Maybe the repackaged Bear Country could've slotted in there, but the Gunns have improved a lot and betrayed their dad so it's possible this is what kickstarts them. I like Lee Moriarty the wrestler but also in wait-and-see mode on how he fits in personality-wise.

Does Spears have a place in this group? He was the only one who stayed loyal to MJF.


----------



## Gn1212

Punk is gonna make MJF the biggest star in professional wrestling and I'm fucking here for it.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Loll - Bdon is fighting with shadows again
> 
> there was literally 0 things selfish with that win - it was the right call and an amazing match


Oh no I agree with him on Punk being not much different than folk he whined about when he was the young guy. 

But I don't think many people had trouble realizing the devil was MJF.


----------



## Geeee

Jamie Hayter and The Acclaimed are a couple of my favorites but tonight was not the right time to crown either of them champions IMO. The Acclaimed are like 1-25 on Dynamite. Gotta build up some credible wins and then win the big one, otherwise they will feel like weak champions


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> Yeah, but that feels more like needless ego shit versus good storytelling.
> 
> Now I am a fan of titles flip flopping so no issue there in theory. But the way they went about it is the issue.
> 
> On the MJF end they're just really lucky MJF is really fucking over. Because logically there's not much reason to believe MJF can beat Punk or to go straight back to this feud.
> 
> But it's an attempt to build a new star so kudos there. Hopefully he turns out better than Page.


It's not any attempt,mjf is a star and is over. He's been the most over guy in aew for a while. He already over shadowed punks entire thing tonight.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Geeee said:


> I actually think this might have been the best AEW Championship match on PPV. Other great ones like Danielson vs Omega and Danielson vs Hangman were on Dynamite.


Could've been. I think the only one that competes with it is Moxley/MJF, but I think Punk/Moxley beats it. There are other awesome ones though like Mox/Brodie Lee, Mox/Kingston, Page/Omega, even Page/Cole was a hell of a match. 

(Though to point it out, Omega/Danielson wasn't a title match).


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> Wasn't it just 1 or 2 people lol


I was skimming through the thread earlier, and it seemed quite a few had the “this better lead to something good” posts, ie not knowing it was MJF. Some even having to question whether it was MJF’s body language and mannerisms.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ghost Lantern said:


> Those of us who knew it was a work taking victory laps tonight, those of us who did not awful silent.


Mate, they’ll be quiet forever - saying this was last minute

when Stokely has been handing out business cards forever, when the clues was there from day 1


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> It's not any attempt,mjf is a star and is over. He's been the most over guy in aew for a while. He already over shadowed punks entire thing tonight.


He's over, but until he actually is tasked with leading the show his star power is in question


----------



## SAMCRO

RapShepard said:


> He's over, but until he actually is tasked with leading the show his star power is in question


Thats true.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566641418759725063

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Loll - Bdon is fighting with shadows again
> 
> there was literally 0 things selfish with that win - it was the right call and an amazing match


Bullshit. Punk winning clean and wasting 3 goddamn years of Moxley never losing clean, just to give that away to that young whipper snapper CM Punk is fucking bullshit.

I hope every goddamn AEW original DOES leave this fucking company. Waste Omega’s 714 days without a loss on Christian fucking Cage and turn around a goddamn year later and waste Moxley’s first clean win on CM Punk.

Fuck these fucking pieces of shit.


----------



## ShadowCounter

RapShepard said:


> Because logically there's not much reason to believe MJF can beat Punk....


Except he already has...twice.


----------



## Stellar

Not sure how I feel about this... So either MJF loses to CM Punk or the AEW World Title changes hands again and CM Punk has another short reign. A lot of shenanigans will need to happen to get this situation out of the corner. Not a fan of playing hot potato with belts and doing things just for the sake of doing things. Not feeling positive about that whole situation.

The ladder match was a mess honestly... and while the ending to it ends up not being a horrible thing because it's MJF.. I don't like where this is heading. I predicted a long time ago that Punk and MJF could have another match but for the title but that was way before both guys disappeared and Punk lost to Moxley before winning back the title.


----------



## La Parka

this press conference starting off wild as hell


----------



## PavelGaborik

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mate - go look up the thread about all this
> 
> you’ll see a lot of sub 80 IQ if your assertion is correct


Kind of directly implied as much with my final sentence.


----------



## SAMCRO

bdon said:


> Bullshit. Punk winning clean and wasting 3 goddamn years of Moxley never losing clean, just to give that away to that young whipper snapper CM Punk is fucking bullshit.
> 
> I hope every goddamn AEW original DOES leave this fucking company. Waste Omega’s 714 days without a loss on Christian fucking Cage and turn around a goddamn year later and waste Moxley’s first clean win on CM Punk.
> 
> Fuck these fucking pieces of shit.


I didn't think about Moxley's never losing clean streak, that would've been best to give that honor to a younger guy like Hobbs or someone.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

More evidence that Mox is a great wrestler. Maybe the stupid half of the forum will appreciate him more...not counting on it though.


----------



## La Parka

CM Punk going off on the EVPS!


----------



## HoneyBee

bdon said:


> Bullshit. Punk winning clean and wasting 3 goddamn years of Moxley never losing clean, just to give that away to that young whipper snapper CM Punk is fucking bullshit.
> 
> I hope every goddamn AEW original DOES leave this fucking company. Waste Omega’s 714 days without a loss on Christian fucking Cage and turn around a goddamn year later and waste Moxley’s first clean win on CM Punk.
> 
> Fuck these fucking pieces of shit.


Calm down bro it's not real life.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Bullshit. Punk winning clean and wasting 3 goddamn years of Moxley never losing clean, just to give that away to that young whipper snapper CM Punk is fucking bullshit.
> 
> I hope every goddamn AEW original DOES leave this fucking company. Waste Omega’s 714 days without a loss on Christian fucking Cage and turn around a goddamn year later and waste Moxley’s first clean win on CM Punk.
> 
> Fuck these fucking pieces of shit.


Mate…. Please - you’re gonna get a hernia

Mox losing was the right call here

no two ways about it


----------



## La Parka

@bdon 

gonna die when he sees this press conference


----------



## DrEagles

This has to be a work right? Damn this is interesting


----------



## bdon

SAMCRO said:


> I didn't think about Moxley's never losing clean streak, that would've been best to give that honor to a younger guy like Hobbs or someone.


Exactly.


LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mate…. Please - you’re gonna get a hernia
> 
> Mox losing was the right call here
> 
> no two ways about it


He can win, but you don’t waste Moxley’s first goddamn clean loss on CM fucking Punk.


----------



## RapShepard

ShadowCounter said:


> Except he already has...twice.


You mean the match on Dynamite in which he needed multiple people and foreign objects to cheat to win . 

Since that match he got beat by Punk in a dog collar match and his shit pushed in by Wardlow.


----------



## PavelGaborik

This press conference is literally more entertaining than any wrestling show I think I've ever watched.


----------



## La Parka

did cm punk have his first beer or somethin


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> This press conference is literally more entertaining than any wrestling show I think I've ever watched.


Stop it


----------



## 3venflow

We are definitely in the Work or Shoot? Era now.


----------



## shandcraig

So cm punk the biggest bitch in this business that cried about everyone and everything on tv and out and left for years is now crying and all he can say is fuck this fuck that over people calling him out. Work are not it goes hand in hand with his reality. These work press conferences are lame as fuck abd forced.


----------



## DUSTY 74

We are all learning here Tony its OK ….😂🤣


----------



## Araxen

Limitless said:


> Not sure how I feel about this... So either MJF loses to CM Punk or the AEW World Title changes hands again and CM Punk has another short reign. A lot of shenanigans will need to happen to get this situation out of the corner. Not a fan of playing hot potato with belts and doing things just for the sake of doing things. Not feeling positive about that whole situation.
> 
> The ladder match was a mess honestly... and while the ending to it ends up not being a horrible thing because it's MJF.. I don't like where this is heading. I predicted a long time ago that Punk and MJF could have another match but for the title but that was way before both guys disappeared and Punk lost to Moxley before winning back the title.


Punk knows he is there to build up guys, and I believe he has the respect to know he needs to put MJF over to make more money. If there is anything that I've seen over the years in AEW, it's guys knowing who they need to put over to make their longevity last longer. MJF beating Punk ensures Punk is still relevant for a third match and other feuds.

Moxely jobbing tonight shows he knows there is a bigger match down the road with MJF. That will make money as well. Moxely jobbing tonight doesn't making him into a jobber. He's far too over for that to happen unlike what the smarks want you to believe.

Jericho should be out of style right now, but he has put over the right guys to make his career last longer in AEW. Yeah, he has some suspect wins, but he also put over some guys.

You will see a Ric Flair level of heel with MJF at the helm as Champ, and it will be amazing.


----------



## SAMCRO

Tony Khan comes off so much like he loves the smell of his own farts, he goes off like he has to tell everyone everything he does is amazing, its very off putting..


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Stop it


Punk is completely unhinged, Tony looks totally uncomfortable every time he opens his mouth.

Of course I was being hyperbolic, but this is genuinely entertaining as fuck watching Punk rage like this.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566643779435696128

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

Whats going on with Punk's voice? sounds like his balls finally dropped lol.


----------



## Good Bunny

DRose1994 said:


> So what did Stokely and all the guys in black have to do with MJF ?
> Hype to see him though.


They weren’t getting tv time. The ex WWE guys got opportunities over them.


----------



## Geeee

Danhausen's boots main evented All Out


----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> Whats going on with Punk's voice? sounds like his balls finally dropped lol.


Right? I was thinking the same thing. Dude went from sound like Axl Rose to Peter Steele in his 40's.

Realistically it's the mic, Tony sounds unusually deep as well tonight.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Punk is completely unhinged, Tony looks totally uncomfortable every time he opens his mouth.
> 
> Of course I was being hyperbolic, but this is genuinely entertaining as fuck watching Punk rage like this.


Eh it's hard to him serious kayfabe or shoot. Same guy who whined about Taker telling him to dress nice as champ, now all salty people don't listen to Mark Henry and Jerry fucking Lynn.


----------



## SAMCRO

PavelGaborik said:


> Right? I was thinking the same thing. Dude went from sound like Axl Rose to Peter Steele in his 40's.
> 
> Realistically it's the mic, Tony sounds unusually deep as well tonight.


Yeah its very weird lol, i thought it may have been he had food in his mouth at first but his voice still sounds like that after drinking something and having nothing in his mouth. Sounds like a completely different person.


----------



## Geeee

PavelGaborik said:


> Right? I was thinking the same thing. Dude went from sound like Axl Rose to Peter Steele in his 40's.
> 
> Realistically it's the mic, Tony sounds unusually deep as well tonight.


Yeah some audio balancing thing because Dave Meltzer out here sounding like Barry White


----------



## NamelessJobber

Even the guy asking questions sounds weird


----------



## SAMCRO

Geeee said:


> Yeah some audio balancing thing because Dave Meltzer out here sounding like Barry White


Ah yeah you're right, everyone's voice is sounding deeper, mics/audio making everyone sound like Low Ki.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Eh it's hard to him serious kayfabe or shoot. Same guy who whined about Taker telling him to dress nice as champ, now all salty people don't listen to Mark Henry and Jerry fucking Lynn.



More context?


----------



## Good Bunny

RapShepard said:


> The Moxley win on Dynamite and following explanation is the issue, it's just stupid. It's a case of doing things for the sake of doing things.
> 
> They didn't need the whole Moxley unites the title because Punk reinjured, but actually didn't reinjure his foot part.
> 
> Cut that out and just do the All Out match. Punk reunites and MJF returns because Tony got desperate.


Moxley is a mark. He didn’t like being interim champ. He wanted the real thing. Punk decided to do business and let Mox squash him. They should’ve been more creative.

This is my first time listening to a scrum. Holy shit. They need to make all of them in character like this.


----------



## Razgriz

Lining up for a war

MJF, Page, Morrisey, Moriarty, Gunns, Spears?

Punk, Wardlow, FTR, 

Do they recruit BCC? All WWE guys cept Yuta. 


I'd be down to see that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Mox losing to Punk clean was ridiculous and these last two weeks was clearly WWE style stat padding of reigns for their favorites.

I didn't like Malakai losing either.

Danielson losing ruined the show for me. I posted this in another thread:

Danielson's booking is horrible. Tony Khan has completely squandered him. He has been in 3 ppvs this year and eaten the loss in all three. He has been in AEW for one year and he is 0-3-2 in his five biggest matches.(Omega,Hangman, Mox, and Jericho) There was ZERO reason for him to lose tonight. He could have stayed in WWE if he was going to lose every big match he was in. But hey he did beat a clearly injured Miro last year for the right to lose to Hangman. What a big win that was. :eyeroll

The man who proposed the BCC is the weakest link of their group. Unbelievable. I do not want to see some "weakest link" booking where he rebuilds himself because a 5 time World champion should never be booked so weakly. 

I was 100% positive he would beat Jericho clean because he had never won against him. Couldn't believe the result. There was no rational reason for him to putt over the 50 something Jericho.

You cannot build him to a big match with Punk when all he does is lose big matches now. The fact that his biggest win in 2022 is Jake Hager speaks volumes about how piss poor TK has booked him. 

I don't care if he wants to put people over, the ultimate decision belongs to TK. Booker of the Year,my ass.


----------



## grecefar

Obvious or not, that voicemail was a great touch for his return.

I was spoiled that he came back and decided to watch the match knowing he was back, and like he said:

"I’m the only guy who makes you feel and unlike all those other boys, I don’t have to do a bunch of bullshit to get you there."

I'll never going to forget that.


----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> Ah yeah you're right, everyone's voice is sounding deeper, mics/audio making everyone sound like Low Ki.


Mike Patton has been dethroned.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> More context?


From the press conference him saying Page is an airhead for not taking veteran advice


----------



## SAMCRO

LOL Punk saying "People are probably really made at me then" about ending Moxley's 3 year streak of never losing clean. 

Made me think of bdon lol.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

Safe to say we're not getting Punk vs any of the elite. Lol


----------



## RapShepard

Punk is here to elevate folk while not losing clean or putting anybody over. Yet he doesn't like that other people didn't help elevate him when he was younger 



Good Bunny said:


> Moxley is a mark. He didn’t like being interim champ. He wanted the real thing. Punk decided to do business and let Mox squash him. They should’ve been more creative.
> 
> This is my first time listening to a scrum. Holy shit. They need to make all of them in character like this.


Punk and him both made a shitty decision


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> From the press conference him saying Page is an airhead for not taking veteran advice


It's plausible he grew up a tad, recognizes his former errors. I'm not familiar with the taker story though, to be perfectly honest.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lol - watching the scrum

this time its Tony being like ‘wtf’ and Punk going off on everything XD


----------



## SAMCRO

Was Punk drunk or something? lol dude came off very different there than usual, cussing, given zero fucks. Was it Punk's turn be unhinged and defensive this scrum and not Tony's?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Punk was totally unhinged. That was entertaining as fuck lol


----------



## Gn1212

SAMCRO said:


> Was Punk drunk or something? lol dude came off very different there than usual, cussing, given zero fucks.


He was banged up. I think his nose was busted up as his voice sounded different too.


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> LOL Punk saying "People are probably really made at me then" about ending Moxley's 3 year streak of never losing clean.
> 
> Made me think of bdon lol.


It's just hilarious

"Yeah I'm glad Moxley did the job for me, nobody ever did the job for us coming up. So I'm glad to be elevating people as I win all matches and if I lose it's fishy".


----------



## GarpTheFist

bdon said:


> Bullshit. Punk winning clean and wasting 3 goddamn years of Moxley never losing clean, just to give that away to that young whipper snapper CM Punk is fucking bullshit.
> 
> I hope every goddamn AEW original DOES leave this fucking company. Waste Omega’s 714 days without a loss on Christian fucking Cage and turn around a goddamn year later and waste Moxley’s first clean win on CM Punk.
> 
> Fuck these fucking pieces of shit.



It really is funny how your values change based on how much power you hold huh? This is the same guy that had a problem with THE ROCK, You know, arguably the biggest wrestling star ever, taking hi. spotlight and look at him now. And all the people who supported him back then will still support his hypocrisy as well.


----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> Was Punk drunk or something? lol dude came off very different there than usual, cussing, given zero fucks.



Do you know what they're currently drinking up there? He referred to it as "not that non-alcoholic shit" whatever it is, and brought back 5 or 6 cans with him.


----------



## Gn1212

Oh, it's definitely the mic making everyone sounding deeper, lol. Swerve sounds different too.


----------



## SAMCRO

PavelGaborik said:


> Do you know what they're currently drinking up there? He referred to it as "not that non-alcoholic shit" whatever it is, and brought back 5 or 6 cans with him.


Wait huh? since when does Punk drink alcohol? 😲 😲


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> It's plausible he grew up a tad, recognizes his former errors. I'm not familiar with the taker story though, to be perfectly honest.


When he was champ after beating Jeff Hardy, Taker suggested he wear a suit to look champ like. He told Taker that Cena didn't wear a suit, so why should he. 

But even in this press conference. He goes on to whine about how the older vets never passed the torch to him or Moxley. While conveniently he's won the majority of his matches in AEW, is a 2x champ, and his 2 losses get asterisks.


----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> Wait huh? since when does Punk drink alcohol? 😲 😲


Never to my knowledge.

Granted, I do, and am a solid 12 beer in currently, so it's totally possible I misheard him, but I do believe that's what I heard.


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> Wait huh? since when does Punk drink alcohol?


I think he was just saying non-alcoholic beer is stupid


----------



## Gn1212

Bro, we need The Elite to come up now and answer back hahahahah


----------



## SAMCRO

Imagine Low Ki talking in these mics? dudes voice would go next level deep.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> I think he was just saying non-alcoholic beer is stupid


He said "it's not that non-alcoholic weirdo shit that you wanted"

A lot of ways you could take that, I doubt Punk was drinking alcohol.


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> He said "it's not that non-alcoholic weirdo shit that you wanted"
> 
> A lot of ways you could take that, I doubt Punk was drinking alcohol.


Yeah I don't think he was drunk, the audio is screwed. But yeah I do believe him on not being a drinker.


----------



## SAMCRO

LOL Tony deflecting hard the question of was he thinking of calling an audible and changing the finish to Acclaimed vs Swerve and Lee.


----------



## La Parka

Gn1212 said:


> Bro, we need The Elite to come up now and answer back hahahahah


they aint want that smoke lol


----------



## Araxen

bdon said:


> Bullshit. Punk winning clean and wasting 3 goddamn years of Moxley never losing clean, just to give that away to that young whipper snapper CM Punk is fucking bullshit.
> 
> I hope every goddamn AEW original DOES leave this fucking company. Waste Omega’s 714 days without a loss on Christian fucking Cage and turn around a goddamn year later and waste Moxley’s first clean win on CM Punk.
> 
> Fuck these fucking pieces of shit.


I'm glad you'll never be head booker of any promotion in the world. You just don't get it. Moxley is over, and will ever not be over. People put way too much into a loss for guys that are over as much as Moxely.


----------



## SAMCRO

RapShepard said:


> Yeah I don't think he was drunk, the audio is screwed. But yeah I do believe him on not being a drinker.


Wasn't just how he sounded, dude was cussing and felt more unhinged and no fucks given than i ever remember seeing him before. I remember the last media scrum Tony was cussing and going nuts while Punk was sitting there calm and looking weirded out by Tony's behavior.


----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> Wasn't just how he sounded, dude was cussing and felt more unhinged and no fucks given than i ever remember seeing him before.


Yeah, I've seen a plethora of Punk interviews both in and out of kayfabe and can't remember him coming across nearly as unhinged as he did tonight.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Tony Khan not the most insane guy in the media scrum. That's hilarious.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Swerve oozes charisma.


----------



## bdon

Araxen said:


> I'm glad you'll never be head booker of any promotion in the world. You just don't get it. Moxley is over, and will ever not be over. People put way too much into a loss for guys that are over as much as Moxely.


It isn’t about Moxley losing or losing his overness. You don’t build him to never losing clean in 3 years and waste that on Punk. Get creative. When Mox loses clean, it should be a way to elevate someone, but no, they decided to give that prestige to fucking Punk.

You can’t unscramble the egg.


----------



## SAMCRO

Toni sounding like she used to be a man on these mics lol. 

They need to send one of these mics to WWE so Dominik can actually sound like a grown man on the mic.


----------



## Araxen

bdon said:


> It isn’t about Moxley losing or losing his overness. You don’t build him to never losing clean in 3 years and waste that on Punk. Get creative. When Mox loses clean, it should be a way to elevate someone, but no, they decided to give that prestige to fucking Punk.
> 
> You can’t unscramble the egg.


All this mess will elevate MJF. You put too much shit into the shit.


----------



## SAMCRO

bdon said:


> It isn’t about Moxley losing or losing his overness. You don’t build him to never losing clean in 3 years and waste that on Punk. Get creative. When Mox loses clean, it should be a way to elevate someone, but no, they decided to give that prestige to fucking Punk.
> 
> You can’t unscramble the egg.


I will say yeah that honor should've been given to someone younger and up and coming, and that should've been done before this match. Cause Punk winning made the most sense, he absolutely should've won, but Tony should've had Moxley lose clean to someone else before this match.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Those who cannot learn from history are doomed to repeat it.


----------



## Geeee

"Hello Toni. Do you wanna play a game?" - Dave Meltzer


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol did Tony just say a large part of the company rising up and getting bigger is due to Toni Storm? lol ok dude.


----------



## CM Buck

This ppv was like clash of the castle. Two great matches with everything else not feeling as special. Clashes match was sheamus vs Walter and Roman vs drew and all outs being Mox vs punk and the tag titles match.

The casino ladder match was pretty much like every other one.

The trios final was basically a Dynamite TV main event just with a predictable winner 

Jade murking athena was shocking due to how handily she won.

The Lethal pinnacle match felt like a house show wwe style match with a cute house show angle.

Hobbs vs starks was shocking again based on length and also the winner. I'm pretty pleased Hobbs is getting the rocket though. And it doesn't harm starks.

The women's again was a TV main event with a predictable winner.

The tag titles match was fantastic and the acclaimed truly has arrived.

The HOB trio match was not ppv worthy.

To the surprise of nobody tomkosaurus turned on Jungle Boy. Again stupid predictability wwe style booking 

Also to the surprise of nobody Jericho beats someone he should not have. I know there's more to the story but it's Bryan Danielson.

Main event also was great with a predictable angle. However Max is so good he makes predictability fun 

Slightly above average ppv. Atleast it did its job to get me interested in Dynamite


----------



## SAMCRO

Geeee said:


> "Hello Toni. Do you wanna play a game?" - Dave Meltzer


LOL yeah i was just thinking Meltzer sounded like fucking Satan or Jigsaw there.


----------



## bdon

SAMCRO said:


> I will say yeah that honor should've been given to someone younger and up and coming, and that should've been done before this match. Cause Punk winning made the most sense, he absolutely should've won, but Tony should've had Moxley lose clean to someone else before this match.


That’s the point. You don’t waste Omega being undefeated in 714 days in singles action on Christian Cage. You don’t waste 3 years of building Moxley as being unbeatable without cheating only to let Punk do that very thing.

The next Goldberg or Stone Cold or Rock could walk through that door tomorrow, and having him be the first to beat Moxley clean instantly sends a signal to the world that this is someone to pay attention to.

They wasted that on CM fucking Punk.

Imagine if Andre had already lost to Buddy Rogers or Bruno Sammartino in front of a television audience: Hulkamania likely never runs wild for 2 decades.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Firefromthegods said:


> *This ppv was like clash of the castle*. Two great matches with everything else not feeling as special. Clashes match was sheamus vs Walter and Roman vs drew and all outs being Mox vs punk and the tag titles match.
> 
> The casino ladder match was pretty much like every other one.
> 
> The trios final was basically a Dynamite TV main event just with a predictable winner
> 
> Jade murking athena was shocking due to how handily she won.
> 
> The Lethal pinnacle match felt like a house show wwe style match with a cute house show angle.
> 
> Hobbs vs starks was shocking again based on length and also the winner. I'm pretty pleased Hobbs is getting the rocket though. And it doesn't harm starks.
> 
> The women's again was a TV main event with a predictable winner.
> 
> The tag titles match was fantastic and the acclaimed truly has arrived.
> 
> The HOB trio match was not ppv worthy.
> 
> To the surprise of nobody tomkosaurus turned on Jungle Boy. Again stupid predictability wwe style booking
> 
> Also to the surprise of nobody Jericho beats someone he should not have. I know there's more to the story but it's Bryan Danielson.
> 
> Main event also was great with a predictable angle. However Max is so good he makes predictability fun
> 
> Slightly above average ppv. Atleast it did its job to get me interested in Dynamite


Nawh. At the least the lows were generally quick to take place here, and we ended with a bang instead of a fucking poof.


The return of MJF definitely elevated this to a really good show for me.


----------



## SAMCRO

bdon said:


> That’s the point. You don’t waste Omega being undefeated in 714 days in singles action on Christian Cage. You don’t waste 3 years of building Moxley as being unbeatable without cheating only to let Punk do that very thing.
> 
> The next Goldberg or Stone Cold or Rock could walk through that door tomorrow, and having him be the first to beat Moxley clean instantly sends a signal to the world that this is someone to pay attention to.
> 
> They wasted that on CM fucking Punk.
> 
> Imagine if Andre had already lost to Buddy Rogers or Bruno Sammartino in front of a television audience: Hulkamania likely never runs wild for 2 decades.


Yeah i totally see what you're saying.

Malakai Black would've been a great choice to beat Moxley clean and tell the world he's legit and a main event level star.


----------



## bdon

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah i totally see what you're saying.
> 
> Malakai Black would've been a great choice to beat Moxley clean and tell the world he's legit and a main event level star.


Exactly. MJF taking the title off Punk and Malakai being the first to just flatout beat Moxley’s ass 1-2-3 in the middle of the ring would have instantly elevated him to a new level.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Jericho recently said after being butthurt over Triple H's comments about the Wednesday night wars "We don't care about WWE" yet he can't stop mentioning them at every turn.


----------



## CM Buck

PavelGaborik said:


> Nawh. At the least the lows were generally quick to take place here, and we ended with a bang instead of a fucking poof.
> 
> 
> The return of MJF definitely elevated this to a really good show for me.


I meant strictly in ring product wise. Angle wise yes aew won the weekend. Though like solo joining the bloodline, MJF returning was predictable as fuck.

If you're leaving your boss never lets you bury him on national TV


----------



## SAMCRO

Jericho can't help but break kayfabe can he? others get on there and stay in character and try and make this all feel real, then Jericho comes on there "Yeah me and Mox got together and put together this idea for our match"....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

bdon said:


> It isn’t about Moxley losing or losing his overness. You don’t build him to never losing clean in 3 years and waste that on Punk. Get creative. When Mox loses clean, it should be a way to elevate someone, but no, they decided to give that prestige to fucking Punk.
> 
> You can’t unscramble the egg.


That's exactly what i thought too. I prayed it would be a dirty loss but that was Punk's price to let Mox have that official second title reign.

How ridiculous is it that Punk is already a 2 time World Champion in AEW. Jesus Christ. This match tonight should have been their first match with a Mox dirty loss so some younger talent could reap the benefit of beating the one guy in AEW who hadn't lost clean.


----------



## SAMCRO

Tony Fangirling out over Jericho is so cringe, yeah thats why Jericho has him by the balls and can do whatever he wants, Tony looks at him like a hero. Jericho knows this and loves it, Vince would never have given him the leeway Tony does, thats why Jericho pushes AEW so hard cause he landed a billionaire boss that worships him and will never say no to him.


----------



## bdon

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> That's exactly what i thought too. I prayed it would be a dirty loss but that was Punk's price to let Mox have that official second title reign.
> 
> How ridiculous is it that Punk is already a 2 time World Champion in AEW. Jesus Christ. This match tonight should have been their first match with a Mox dirty loss so some younger talent could reap the benefit of beating the one guy in AEW who hadn't lost clean.


No, Mox winning was the price Punk had to pay to get his clean win. It’s the same reason none of the top guys wanted to work with Cody. You don’t work with guys who you can’t trust to do the job.

So, Punk was forced to do the job in order to get the finish that works for him, brother.


----------



## Serpico Jones

The AEW locker room is seriously fucked.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Firefromthegods said:


> I meant strictly in ring product wise. Angle wise yes aew won the weekend. Though like solo joining the bloodline, MJF returning was predictable as fuck.
> 
> If you're leaving your boss never lets you bury him on national TV



I feel in ring wise the highs were also superior tonight as a whole. I concur that MJF coming back was obvious, but I don't remember this many fans being worked in a long, long time.


I feel the bloodline lost its "cool appeal" nearly a year ago. It's part of the reason I just can't bother anymore.


----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> Tony Fangirling out over Jericho is so cringe, yeah thats why Jericho has him by the balls and can do whatever he wants, Tony looks at him like a hero. Jericho knows this and loves it, Vince would never have given him the leeway Tony does, thats why Jericho pushes AEW so hard cause he landed a billionaire boss that worships him and will never say no to him.


I get the same vibe with Punk, particularly the way he kept cutting Tony off as if he owned the company himself. 


Thought Jericho seemed more laid back, with an ego sure, but definitely far more chill than Punk.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Tony is going to have to leave soon, speed highs only last so long and he's been on camera for an hour now.


----------



## BornBad

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566643977411088385


----------



## NamelessJobber

TK, he talks a lot. A lot. and with this deep mic effect, it made me think of Ben Stein (I think that's his name). He was the boring teacher in Ferris Bueller and also did Dry Eyes commercials.


----------



## SAMCRO

PavelGaborik said:


> I get the same vibe with Punk, particularly the way he kept cutting Tony off as if he owned the company himself.
> 
> 
> Thought Jericho seemed more laid back, with an ego sure, but definitely far more chill than Punk.


Yeah you can tell the vets like Punk and Jericho have all the power around that company and do as they please cause their boss is too star struck to act like an actual boss.


----------



## sailord

Lol dam tony really sounded mad that we had ppv this weekend after that comment I have More money than Crocket. Hopefully more stuff like this happens


----------



## PavelGaborik

NamelessJobber said:


> TK, he talks a lot. A lot. and with this deep mic effect, it made me think of Ben Stein (I think that's his name). He was the boring teacher in Ferris Bueller and also did Dry Eyes commercials.


Nawh, Ben was dry as fuck.

Tony comes across as somebody who abuses cocaine.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’m watching this PPV back to front - and lemme tell you

that Joker spot on the ladder match was gold - the song, the devil thing…. Everything…. Goosebumps


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m watching this PPV back to front - and lemme tell you
> 
> that Joker spot on the ladder match was gold - the song, the devil thing…. Everything…. Goosebumps


I was marking the fuck out, because I’ve been begging for MJF to return and prove himself the devil so many didn’t believe in..


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Let me add

HOOK stays a great prospect

I also enjoyed what Kip brought to the party - he’s like an old school Batman villain - like the Riddler or something

not as unhinged as the Joker - but definitely also not ‘all there’ - I think he has great potential, especially his misdirect spots and the playing with the crowd

helps that his look this time around is on point


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Let me add
> 
> HOOK stays a great prospect
> 
> I also enjoyed what Kip brought to the party - he’s like an old school Batman villain - like the Riddler or something
> 
> not as unhinged as the Joker - but definitely also not ‘all there’ - I think he has great potential, especially his misdirect spots and the playing with the crowd
> 
> helps that his look this time around is on point


I hope they never ruin Hook’s presentation.

Eddie needs to look this THIS Eddie more often, lean into the every day man look.

Kenny was surprisingly fucking shredded.

Kip is fucking toast as a character. That shit with him talking to a box is dumb as fuck.


----------



## sailord

I'd legit like to see wwe n aew ppv go head to head just for the hell of it


----------



## Geeee

sailord said:


> I'd legit like to see wwe n aew ppv go head to head just for the hell of it


what if Tony saying a WWE Forbidden Door PPV isn't going to happen is a WORK???


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Tony's coked out eyes always get me every media scrum.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> I hope they never ruin Hook’s presentation.
> 
> Eddie needs to look this THIS Eddie more often, lean into the every day man look.
> 
> Kenny was surprisingly fucking shredded.
> 
> Kip is fucking toast as a character. That shit with him talking to a box is dumb as fuck.


Lol - I enjoyed the Kip stuff

the whole deal - I like a bit of whimsy and unhinged characterisation - it brings variety


----------



## sailord

Kinda weird that they didn't have the elite in the post scum thing. You would think they would be on it after being the first trio champs


----------



## FrankenTodd

That CM Punk press conference was a riot. Tony can’t help but stay medicated with all of these different personalities he has to babysit.

Tony needed a hit right then and I’m surprised he didn’t take one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - I enjoyed the Kip stuff
> 
> the whole deal - I like a bit of whimsy and unhinged characterisation - it brings variety


Oh, it does that, but I was hoping for Kip to get a bit of a push as a serious competitor.

Not happening for sure now. He’s just a goofball who will have to always hope his next AEW paycheck isn’t his Last AEW paycheck, ya know?


----------



## DammitChrist

Apparently, this is my full order for MOTN regarding All Out:

1. Dark Order/Adam Page vs The Elite for the AEW World Trios titles
2. Tomohiro Ishii vs Eddie Kingston
3. Jon Moxley vs CM Punk for the AEW World title
4. Chris Jericho vs Bryan Danielson
5. Swerve Strickland/Keith Lee vs The Acclaimed for the AEW World Tag titles
6. Hikaru Shida vs Toni Storm vs Jamie Hayter vs Britt Baker for the AEW Women's World title
7. Motor City Machine Guns/Jay Lethal vs Wardlow/FTR
8. House of Black vs Miro/Darby Allin/Sting
9. Wheeler Yuta vs Rey Fenix vs Rush vs Andrade El Idolo vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Dante Martin vs Penta El Zero Miedo vs MJF Casino Ladder match
10. Pac vs Kip Sabian for the All-Atlantic title
11. Jade Cargill vs Athena for the TBS title
12. Sammy Guevara/Tay Conti vs Ortiz/Ruby Soho for the AAA World Mixed Tag titles
13. Hook vs Angelo Parker for the FTW title
14. Christian Cage vs Jack Perry

I particularly LOVED the top 5 matches here, and #6 stood out a lot too greatly 

As expected, All Out was undoubtedly the best wrestling ppv this weekend 

Kenny Omega and the Young Bucks (along with Adam Page) having the MOTN here just feels right. They don't call themselves the Elite for nothing.

MJF returning tonight was AWESOME, and I'm happy to see him confirming the fact that he's staying with AEW going forward 

This extended weekend isn't over by a long shot since we still have tomorrow's NJPW event, Elevation, and then Raw tomorrow for Labor Day! 

I'm really happy that Toni Storm is finally a world champion again!  

CM Punk is the AEW World Champion (as he should be now), and Jon Moxley got to end his dominant streak with a hot banger tonight. Moxley is currently my personal Wrestler of the Year/MVP of 2022 so far. He's been tremendous this year quality-wise 👏 

Overall, I'd give All Out an 8/10 here. The other 3 AEW ppvs for this year were even better overall, but I still enjoyed tonight's ppv greatly.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Man… that TRIOS was AMAZING!

i loved everything about it

5* all day long - one of the best I’ve seen.

Dark Order is SO good. 


Don Callis has been complimenting Hangman a lot lately


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

sailord said:


> Kinda weird that they didn't have the elite in the post scum thing. You would think they would be on it after being the first trio champs


I'm certain they would have been if it didn't open the way it did.


----------



## sailord

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I'm certain they would have been if it didn't open the way it did.


Most likely right if they did go up there I'm pretty sure the first question would be about that instead of how was it winning the first ever trip title's


----------



## SAMCRO

Deleted.


----------



## Error_404

They should've given the title to Hayter and started her face run. Toni is going to be a boring champion


----------



## JasmineAEW

Amazing PPV! But believe it or not, I haven’t seen the main event yet. My brother and his family came over for dinner and we celebrated my nephew’s birthday. I’ll have to watch the match later.

Just a few random thoughts:

Kingston-Ishii was a lot of fun. I hope we see a rubber match between the two soon.

‘’The trios title match was even better than I thought it would be. Great action, great storytelling. Sadly, I think a Dark Order heel turn is coming.

The only real bummer for me was Ricky Starks losing. 

The tag title match was insanely good. I was so invested in the Acclaimed.

MJF’s return was excellently done. I think that’s the first time a scarf got a huge pop!


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The womens 4 way was a fantastic match and there's no way Rosa would have been able to put on a match of this quality. Even Shida did a really good job much to my surprise. If Shida can keep from doing the bad comedy and be a bit more serious, shes serviceable for sure.

Teasing Baker winning was great, but I am glad she didn't. Toni and Jamie were definitely the right choices and while Toni Storm is generational talent level on her best days, Toni in AEW is not the same as Toni in NXT/NXT UK or Japan. She seems to be in a really low place, and if you look at the media scrum, she looks high/emotionally troubled again. As much as I'd like her to have a lengthy run, I can't see TK doing that unless she gets her energy back up to where it once was. Granted, TK fails to book the women correctly, but Storm just isn't the same this year. Jamie Hayter is right on point now and would be a great choice for champion. I'm actually excited to see her feud with Baker potentially, nows a great time to do it. Either way, Shida didn't leave with the belt and that's all that matters for now.

Athena being buried by jobber Jade was a disgrace. Terrible idea and terrible booking. Jade actually looked good for the first time ever minus the green paint, so thats a plus, but her reign of terror needs to end, and Athena was the right person to end it.

MJF being the joker was really cool, I hope he takes the belt off Punk at the next ppv and then moves on to Wardlow.

AEW put on a better show than WWE and NXT this weekend, kudos to them.


----------



## Jammy

Seeing the result and especially the Danielson Vs Jericho finish made me glad I didn’t purchase this PPV. First one I didn’t purchase since All Out last year.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Glad to see MJF but I have a hard time swallowing a beat up Punk beating Mox. Should have had MJF cost Mox the title. Cause MJF hates Punk so much he want to take everything from him by himself and become Champ at the same time. But because MJF costed Mox, Mox wants him so bad that it spills into a MJF-Mox feud. Then have Adam Page turn heel and have Punk feud with him cause of animosity they already have towards another. This would occupy Dynamite for a few months until the next AEW PPV where you finally do Punk vs MJF for the title.


----------



## BIIIG Nige

PPV of the year hands down


----------



## BIIIG Nige

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Man… that TRIOS was AMAZING!
> 
> i loved everything about it
> 
> 5* all day long - one of the best I’ve seen.
> 
> Dark Order is SO good.
> 
> 
> Don Callis has been complimenting Hangman a lot lately


All them ppl slagging the Dark Order off can eat there hat.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

My ratings:

Casino Ladder Match - **1/2
Trios Tag Title - ***3/4
TBS Title - *
Wardlow and FTR vs. Lethal and Motor City Machine Guns - **3/4
Hobbs vs. Starks - **
Tag Title - ****
Women's Interim Title - ***
Christian vs. Jungle Boy - N/A
Danielson vs. Jericho - ***1/4
Darby/Sting/Miro vs. House of Black - ***
World Title - ****1/2

MOTN definitely Punk/Mox. Though shout outs to Acclaimed vs. Swerve in our Glory for being a far better match than I would've ever thought, and 2nd best of the night. Trios Tag Title match was also better than I was expecting.

The two other Trios matches were fine. Like Miro not fully being in sync with Darby and Sting, still feeling like his own character who's on his own. Casino Ladder match was weak. Jade/Athena was pretty bad and sloppy. Hobbs/Starks wasn't a good showing for them, but it was pretty short and the right guy won so no harm done. Christian/Jungle Boy wasn't much of a match. Jericho/Danielson was good but probably the most disappointing match of the night considering Moxley and Kingston got better matches from Jericho recently... would've thought Bryan would've done the same. I didn't see the pre-show matches.

Overall not AEW's best PPV, but still had enough great matches to where I was satisfied. Plus with the return of MJF, happy I ordered the show.


----------



## fabi1982

I hate myself for agreeing with @DammitChrist and @LifeInCattleClass in the AEW section, but the trios match was just very very good. Maybe because it has so much backstory going way back before AEW was created and I was digging the Elite, or maybe because those 6 men worked together just perfectly. Whatever it was I was very much sports entertained.

And even if I watched all the other matches this one would still stand out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> I hate myself for agreeing with @DammitChrist and @LifeInCattleClass in the AEW section, but the trios match was just very very good. Maybe because it has so much backstory going way back before AEW was created and I was digging the Elite, or maybe because those 6 men worked together just perfectly. Whatever it was I was very much sports entertained.
> 
> And even if I watched all the other matches this one would still stand out.


how can you feel bad agreeing with the 2 people who is normally right? You should rejoice for you have now joined... THE ELITE!


----------



## rich110991

And now all is right with the world 

Loved it.


----------



## TD Stinger

OK, review time (assuming anyone still cares about the actual show at this point, lol):

*I thought the Mixed Tag fit in a couple of nice spots for how long it lasted, though most of them weren't too nice to Ruby, poor woman. And yeah, match was fine, and if I never see these 4 talents face each other again I'll be a happy man.

*Hook vs. Parker was what it needed to be and it was fine. Not really that familiar with Action Bronson but he looked OK in the couple of spots he did.

*I get that Sabian is trying to play this eccentric character and bless him for trying something new. But seeing him do his shtick and confusing PAC made PAC look dumb more than anything else I thought. And the stuff after with Kip yelling at the box.....yeah, not a fan. Match overall was again, fine.

*Eddie vs. Ishii was predictable great. Not too much else to say here. If you've seen one Ishii match you've seen most of them. His matches are fairly formulaic but the formula almost always works. And the aftermath seemed to tease a 3rd match. If they wanted to throw that on one of the Grand Slam shows, I wouldn't complain.

*The Ladder match ended up becoming more of an angle than actual match. The actual match, for as long as it lasted was a mix of good spots and sloppy moments. Pentagon, even only being in the match for like 2 minutes, was the star with his quick burst of offense at the end. And that Sunset Flip Powerbomb from Andrade onto Yuta, onto the ladder was sick. But then of course you had the whole Dante Martin sequence which got completely fucked up and whatever Claudio was doing with the ladder trying to make the X. As for the ending, I think overall it paid off well by the end of the show. They can't do this kind of finish on every PPV, but for tonight it was fine.

*The Trios Titles Match was MOTN for me, loved this. Seeing Omega, SANS SHIRT, and seemingly going full bore was great to see. This match might have been my favorite of the Trios Tournament as this match had great action and the Omega vs. Hangman story carrying it. And the nearfalls were done perfectly. When you can convince me that John Silver of all people is about to pin Omega twice by the end, you know you've done you're job well. And the finish was a nice touch and can set up a future rematch.

*Jade vs. Athena......was it what was, I guess. Like, I expected to see much more from this. Obviously Jade isn't the most polished in ring worker but with Athena, I expected them to go around 10 minutes or so and really try to have a good match. But this match was just over and done with super quick, to the point where Athena looked worst here than women like Anna or Tay did against Jade.

*The Wardlow & FTR vs. Lethal & MCMG match felt like it could have just been on Dynamite or Rampage. I really wasn't into this match until like the final couple minutes where everyone hit their finishers and Wardlow hit the Powerbomb Symphony. Other than that this match felt like a skip to me.

*Hobbs vs. Stark was, well, there. This felt like a match where it both didn't feel long enough or short enough to feel impactful. Like if you wanted Hobbs to look dominant, have him win in like 2 minutes. Or have a longer match to make both guys look good. This match was a little over 5 minutes and by the time it ended it was just like "huh, OK?"

*Going into this show I said that this is the biggest match of the Acclaimed's career and I was interested to see how they would step up. Boy did they ever fucking step up. This match was great, and I was not prepared for how over the Acclaimed would be. Like, I knew they would get cheers but I had no idea the crowd would completely side with them and turn on Lee & Swerve. But it made for a great match dynamic, especially after they targeted Bowens' knee. This was a star making performance for Caster & Bowens and I'm very happy to see it.

*I thought the Women's 4 Way was good. Jamie felt like the clear star of the match with the crowd reaction and her offense. I'm happy they FINALLY started really teasing Jamie & Britt dissension. Hopefully that doesn't get lost for another 6 months. And Tony wins like she was probably always going to anyways which is nice to see.

*So I guess Christian vs. Jungle Boy was what it was because Christian is legit hurt. So for what we got, this was overall fine, although it didn't help there were already other wonky finishes and short matches on this show. So this being another one didn't help. And while I like the swerve of Luchasaurus being aligned with Christian, it felt so obvious that was the case that JB kind of looks dumb in the process.

*Bryan vs. Jericho was a solid wrestling match, but man did it lack any kind of crowd energy. Probably just because it was so late into the show but I really wasn't into this match until like the last couple of minutes. This was nowhere near Jericho's best performance either who's had some good matches as of late. And the finish as well just seemed so basic. Low Blow behind the referee and then the Judas Effect. I mean, it's a fine finish. But it's one I feel like I could see in a million other matches.

*Sting, Darby, & Miro vs. HOB is another case of a match taking place late in the show and the fans probably just being ready for the main event. I mean lets be honest, Sting saved this match. The crowd really didn't care about this until Sting got in and did his classic shtick and without him this match would have died a death. I liked the finish of this with Sting spitting mist in Malakai's face to allow Darby to get the win. Was some decent comeuppance for Malakai as a character. And for Malakai as a human being, it sounds like he's taking some time off. Whether he gets released or not, I don't know. But I'll support whenever and wherever he shows up next.

*The main event I would say delivered. You had a nice role reversal spot in the beginning with Punk hitting his big offense. And then another role reversal with Punk bleeding all over the place instead of Mox. They told a good story of Punk being a fighting babyface and Mox continuing to go after Punk's foot to get an advantage. And the finish was solid as well. I do kind of feel bad for Mox here as between this finish and the post match stuff it feels like he's being shoved to the side but he'll rebound in whatever he does next. And of course you have the post match stuff with MJF which between the voicemail with Tony, video package, and the appearance at the end, was handled great. Shame barely anyone is talking about it the next morning though, lol.

So overall, I would say say All Out was very up and down show. The matches that were great were GREAT. But there was also a lot of filler on this show that in retrospect didn't need to be there and some questionable finishes as well.


----------



## MaseMan

Great show, pretty much top to bottom. The only real stinker of a match was Jade vs Athena. Just didn't click at all. 

Loved the booking of MJF's return...he's going to be leading quite the cast of characters. Not sure how that will work out.


----------



## Martyn

I enjoyed the show, but it was a few bars below the last years event. That was actually to be expected as it’s quite impossible to outdo All Out 2021.

I liked the MJF story, but the Joker reveal at the end of the show seemed rushed. They want to pop the rating though and last years show had an epic ending, so it’s understandable why they needed to finish the show on a high note.

Punk/Mox was good. They worked together very well. Great finish. I’m wondering what’s next for Mox?

Trios Tag titles match was very good. The Elite/Hangman drama seemed rushed and forced this time though.

Tag titles match was great. The Acclaimed were awesome and should have won there.

Athena/Cargill was good. Really enjoyed the match and for me it was the better women match on the show. Storm is average at best and Hayter should have won here.

Two 6 man tags with Wardlow and the one with All-in and others were just there. Tons of star power there, but nothing memorable happend there.

Zero Hour was good with obviously Ishii/Kingston being the best match during the pre show.

Overall thumbs up.


----------



## Top bins

Hook vs Angelo Parker was a good opener and gets hook over. I would love to see more Hook on the show ahead of other obvious goofs who are there weekly. 

PAC vs Sabian I must say Kip impressed me he's in better shape and he was doing good athletic moves maybe I was being harsh here and pac wins. And then the joke of the company comes out and now we are going to have to see PAC lower himself to having competitive matches with the worst gimmick of all time. 

Ishi vs Kingston it's a shame this was a throw away match on a pre show with no heat or build up. Very physical they beat the hell out of each other. Good to see Kingston back. 

Casino ladder match didn't get going bit clearly that was part of the story, a few people called that it was MJF in charge of the Stockley stable and they were right. It made sense for MJF to not get his hands dirty. I am not sure if the stable will get over though, because all of the guys while talented have lost matches or barely been on TV. Will give it a chance. 

I enjoyed the trios match it was great, I wish the history and backstory of Page and Omega first time in the ring together was hammered home more and the fact that the bucks didn't help Omega last year but that still has not been addressed. Kenny saying top that in the camera what an arrogant prick 😂 like he's the best wrestler on the show. Kenny isn't even a top 4 star on this show. I can see the reports that Jim Cornette and Brian last reporting about him is true. 

Another trios match 🙄 with FTR and Wardlow against machine guns and Jay Lethal not much to say really. Just hope at the next ROH ppv or grand slam FTR defends those belts against the machine guns. 

Ricky Starks and Powerhouse Hobbs the crowd didn't see the ending coming. This is why I wouldn't of broken those two up so soon as BOTH need too get over. Starks lost in 5 minutes and they clearly had their match cut for time one would presume. 

Swerve our glory and the acclaimed match of the night. Amazing match, fantastic the crowd was hot and if I'm Tony I would of called an audible. Fantastic selling from Bowens the storytelling, from all 4 guys was great. This was a fantastic match exceeded my expectations like Bowens says 'the acclaimed have arrived' they need to rematch this and have the acclaimed win those titles. They deserve it as they were put on TV and have got over themselves. 

Christian and Jungle Boy and the turn from Luchasaurous I didn't like the way it was done in all honesty. I didn't get why Jungle boy is so mad at Christian and it's personal would he need his friend to watch his back. I'm glad the turn happened though and Christian has a body guard of some sorts, they need to unmask this guy now and make him a serious heel. It was an angle and it was ok. 

Chris Jericho vs Bryan Danielson this was very slow I think the crowd was bummed out as I was. They worked hard but again something just didn't click for me I couldn't get into the match considering both guys were involved. It's obvious that Jericho is lying anyways and Garcia and JAS will get involved and Garcia will win the ROH title. 

Another trios match 🙄 and the house of black looks like absolute shit they should just disband now. 

The main event the crowd was at times conflicted it was booked as a fight and I thought it was fantastic. One of my favourite Jon Moxley matches in all fairness. The storytelling was there, the emotion and Punk won clean in his home town. Good work. 

And the reveal at the end MJF finally he comes back the best heel in the business. MJF and Punk again! Yes! Hopefully this ends with MJF winning the belt. 

I enjoyed the show it was a lot of matches though I think they do need to make the PPV shorter next time.


----------



## Victor Chaos

I've always said that Christian should squash Jungle Boy in their match-up. I was shocked because I didn't think they would actually do it but holy crap they did. And I'm happy they did because it was the correct decision to squash Jungle Boy. Hopefully this means Christian can move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## 3venflow

My next day thoughts.

- Kip Sabian's new theme and image were really good. The match with PAC wasn't what it could have been though, having some good moments but a very dead middle. *5.5/10*

- Ishii vs. Eddie on the pre-show would have cracked top five matches on the main show. Great fun and brutally stiff action to warm up Chi-Town. *7.5/10*

- The Casino Ladder Match had some great spots and was car crash TV. That said, it wasn't much of a match per se and had the (at the time) bizarre ending of a new force occupying the ring and the freaking ROLLING STONES playing in a surreal moment that would later make sense. *5.5/10*

- The Elite vs. Hangman/Dark Order was such a beautiful match to cap off a strong trios tournament with some high-level matches. As a complete package, I would say this was the match of the tournament, something no one would've called. Great storytelling (something the Elite apparently can't do, but actually do very well), callbacks and action. Dark Order get a lot of hate and is a played out group, but both guys were fantastic here and the Silver near fall on Kenny was perfect. Speaking of Kenny, physically he looked great and his stuff with Hangman was fantastic. A candidate for MOTN. *9/10*

- Jade vs. Athena was short and happened. Very clunky and forgettable but not a disaster due to being kept under five minutes. Certainly a match they could've done on TV though. *4/10*

- FTWar vs. Team TNA would've made for a really fun TV match but at 18 minutes felt like a drag and not needed here. I *love* the MCMG and hope to see them more in AEW, but they work better as babyfaces. In the end, the crowd got what they wanted, with Wardlow powerbombing Lethal to hell and waking the crowd back up. Having pinned Lethal twice, I expect this feud is over. *6/10*

- Hobbs vs. Starks can be classified as a disappointment given the build. It had a good story but didn't culminate in a good PPV match. One-sided in nature and very short, with a jarring finish since Hobbs won with one move in an era of false finishes and kick-outs. Starks came out of this looking inferior to Hobbs, while Hobbs seems primed for a big push. There is some talk Starks was hurt, which if true, would've impacted both midcard 'grudge matches'. *4/10*

- Swerve In Our Glory vs. The Acclaimed was a freak of a match. It overdelivered and then some. The Acclaimed are a hot act who haven't really had any memorable matches... until now. This is the team who had cold TV matches with the Bucks, Mox/Eddie and Lucha Brothers. So this match was a testament to their improvement. This was by far their best match and a level-up moment, despite Bowens seeming to work legit hurt. It was the longest match of the show at 21 minutes but never felt like it dragged. Keith/Swerve are two-WWE guys who have managed to find a groove and not get lost in the rotation, becoming a primetime team for AEW. The fans wanted Acclaimed to win but in reality, this team is going to stay over and came out of this match winners in defeat. TK could've called an audible but I wouldn't have changed plans based on the mood of one city and also not knowing how injured Bowens was. When they do win the belts, it'll still be a great moment. The work here wasn't as high-level as Bucks/FTR or FTR/Briscoes earlier this year, but made up for that in pure drama and storytelling. *9.5/10*

- The women's four-way match was well-produced and generally good without being excellent. Like Athena and Jade, they had the unenviable task of following a red hot match and the crowd was dead. However, the work was good and my guess is Ari Daivari produced it as he's slowly having a transformative effect by helping add professionalism to the women's matches. Toni Storm was originally planned to win the title, and despite Chicago having ideas of its own again (Hayter), I think she was the right choice. Of the WWE women refugees who have largely not lived up to the hype (Ruby, Athena), Toni has come in and done well with her matches. Hayter should have a bespoke character arc when she wins the title, not just winning it out of the blue. Britt costing her the title here would seem to be the start of something. *6.5/10*

- Christian vs. Jungle Boy was the shock of the night, lasting 30 seconds after Luchasaurus came out of the heel tunnel and destroyed JB. I was one of those who called this because even after showing his 'loyalty' to JB, the signs were all there - keeping his heel mask, entrance and staring daggers in Jack during interviews. This was one of my most anticipated matches, but Christian was legit injured so they turned it into a story match. Given the circumstances, it'd be unfair to complain about that. Having Christian with a torn tricep work a lengthy match would have been dangerous and irresponsible. JB now has the major babyface heat going forward as he has to overcome Judasaurus and Christian in what I expect will be a story lasting right through to Full Gear.

- Jericho vs. Danielson was a good match that never became the great match I hoped. Like Jericho said in the scrum, this was two guys from an era when they just went out there and worked without 'producers', and he said he loved it. It was very professionally worked and technically very good, but stuck in second gear. It was TV main event quality, but lacked the drama and oomph that could've made it anything special. Moxley vs. Jericho was a better match with added stakes and drama, I thought. *7/10*

- House of Black vs. Miro/Sting/Darby occupied the Paul Wight vs. QT Marshall (All Out 2021) 'cooldown' spot on the card, and while it was better than that, it was nothing special. Again, it was a match that could've felt quite big on TV but didn't _really _need to be on the PPV. Darby vs. HoB has been a good story and seemed to have a conclusive ending with him pinning their leader Malakai after Sting blew black mist. I didn't like Malakai being pinned, but his off-camera actions suggest he's going away... possibly a mental health break? TK seemed calm about it when asked in the scrum, without giving an answer. *5.5/10*

- Moxley vs. Punk was a match that had the perception of the show riding on it. We'd had a couple of great matches underneath, but also stuff hampered by injuries, booking or feeling like it was there to pad out the show. If this was like Mox vs. MJF at All Out 2020, the PPV would've been rated lower. Fortunately, it delivered big time. And I give much of the credit to Jon fuckin' Moxley who put in an *outstanding *performance here. From bell to bell, he worked with amazing intensity, like a rabid dog going after Punk. Punk was... ok, but if you analyze his performance closely, he wasn't anything amazing IMO. This was a Jon Moxley masterpiece where all of his features came together perfectly in the right setting. Features that can come across as silly on a bog standard TV match, but work in a high drama PPV main event. From the teased reverse squash to Punk's bloody win, this was just a red hot main event that felt like a big fight. Moxley's second clean loss in AEW, his first in singles. *9/10*

- The aftermath capped off the show perfectly by opening the next major arc in AEW, which in fact is a return to its greatest arc, Punk vs. MJF. MJF is the Joker, apparently has an army, and had to be 'bribed' by Tony Khan to come back. He has a title shot against CM Punk, who he is 1-1 against. Delicious bait to tune into Dynamite on Wednesday...

Overall, it was a show with some superb highs but a few too lows to make it on par with AEW's greatest PPVs. I give it an *8/10* because the highs were just so high, and we got MJF's return. Last year's All Out was a rare perfect 10/10 and I don't think this was ever going to touch that. I rate it well above All Out 2020 and probably a nudge ahead of All Out 2019. I also thought Revolution and Forbidden Door were better, but all of this year's PPVs have been hits for me.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

All Out was a mixed bag. 

Some good, some not so good.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just watched Eddie v Ishii - lol, that was mad


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Just watched Eddie v Ishii - lol, that was mad


That’s what I’m saying. That’s the presentation Eddie needs. Fuck trying to look “fresh”. Be the every man.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> That’s what I’m saying. That’s the presentation Eddie needs. Fuck trying to look “fresh”. Be the every man.


eddie instantly better when away from Jericho

coincidence? I think not


----------



## zkorejo

Idk why everyone complains about the ppv length everytime before the ppv. I feel like I'm the only one who feels like 4 hours passed by. 

Elite vs Hangman and DO was the best match for me. Definitely tye MOTN. 

Cm Punk Mox was perfect but I was kind of hoping for something more and then the MJF reveal happened. Just a perfect note to end the PPV and that moment was built perfectly with Stokely guys and Joker win.


----------



## rich110991

zkorejo said:


> Idk why everyone complains about the ppv length everytime before the ppv. I feel like I'm the only one who feels like 4 hours passed by.
> 
> Elite vs Hangman and DO was the best match for me. Definitely tye MOTN.
> 
> Cm Punk Mox was perfect but I was kind of hoping for something more and then the MJF reveal happened. Just a perfect note to end the PPV and that moment was built perfectly with Stokely guys and Joker win.


Not sure what time it is there but for me it’s just difficult when it’s on so late. I fell asleep during Jericho/Bryan at like 3am, not because it was boring, I just couldn’t keep my eyes open.


----------



## zkorejo

rich110991 said:


> Not sure what time it is there but for me it’s just difficult when it’s on so late. I fell asleep during Jericho/Bryan at like 3am, not because it was boring, I just couldn’t keep my eyes open.


It's also very early for me so I watch it the next day.


----------



## rich110991

zkorejo said:


> It's also very early for me so I watch it the next day.


Yeah it’s easier to watch then but I always just want to watch it ASAP 😂


----------



## 3venflow

Cena LOVES Max Caster, he's posted about/mentioned him several times.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I just watched the Tag Match - it was amazing

I knew Swerve and Keith won and I still bought every false finish - that is the mark of something special

The Acclaimed have gone to the next level


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Trios Title Match
Tag Title Match
Main Event

Were all brilliant. So glad to see MJF back.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

so - now that I have watched the whole thing

here's my fav matches from the night

Trios - Elite v Dark Order
CM Punk v Mox
Tag Champ match

best non-wrestling moment - the MJF double barrel appearance

match I wish was better

Danielson v Jericho

Jericho is done man.... get him off my TV - Danielson deserves better

but all of the good stuff made this a 9/10 for me - really really good. Not as good as last year, but hella close for those 3 matches i mentioned alone


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566822199511728128


----------



## IronMan8

I nearly died after the Joker left the ring and it all clicked that his devil's horns were a reference to the Punk ROH promo 

After that, I slowly realised that Stokely's recruits were all disgruntled, overlooked employees like MJF, and that Stokely was hired by MJF for this moment all along. I then remembered Ethan Page's awesome MJF-style promo and how he completely disappeared after it, like MJF... and it would make all the sense in the world for the Joker to reveal himself as MJF at the end of the night.

All those story threads wove together in such a memorable way that this PPV felt like a masterclass to me before I'd even heard the bell ring for the Elite / Dark Order Trios match. Man, what a PPV! Also loved when Kenny said "top that bitches" to the camera (with a f-bomb), to play into the Civil War storyline... and I love that only a few of us will recognise this for what it is lol

AEW is absolutely killing it right now


----------



## Joel Anthony

Seems like the entire IWC at this moment is talking about one thing and one thing only. This PPV will be remembered for a long time. For both things that happened during and after it.


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Also, Holy Shit were The Acclaimed over. I know we were in Chicago here and they'll get overly excited and cheer a lot of the better things about the show but damn they were so fucking over it was ridiculous. 

So pleased for them. Both men have worked hard and they're going to end up getting that strap sooner rather than later.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Uncle Iroh said:


> Also, Holy Shit were The Acclaimed over. I know we were in Chicago here and they'll get overly excited and cheer a lot of the better things about the show but damn they were so fucking over it was ridiculous.
> 
> So pleased for them. Both men have worked hard and they're going to end up getting that strap sooner rather than later.


they are going to be red hot come Grand Slam

the 'oooh scissor me daddyyy' as a chant is gold and over AF - New York crowd is gonna eat that up


----------



## Uncle Iroh

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they are going to be red hot come Grand Slam
> 
> the 'oooh scissor me daddyyy' as a chant is gold and over AF - New York crowd is gonna eat that up


Casters home state too. I'm not all for replays, but Acclaimed winning the belts there would be an incredible moment.


----------



## Chelsea

Punk winning 
MJF returning 
Toni winning 
Kenny & Bucks winning 
Christian winning 
Danielson losing


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ok - so I RARELY rewatch matches

but this TRIOS title is on par with that tag match between the Bucks v CowMega - the story layers here was something else. Numerous callbacks to prior moments and matches

all capped with all 6 mens' brilliant performance

Special word for Silver and Reynolds who many believe is not on the level - but they showed up in a BIG way. Alex even got his first chant, which warmed my heart

this was a trios for the ages and worthy of the final

yes, it was better than the Ospreay one, cause Aussie Open is just a level below this level

that single sequences between Kenny and Hangers when they dragged their partners to the corner was electric / as well as the Silver and Kenny bit where he reversed the OWA

just... such a good match - I marked watching it the 2nd time as well

so so good

10/10


----------



## Uncle Iroh

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ok - so I RARELY rewatch matches
> 
> but this TRIOS title is on par with that tag match between the Bucks v CowMega - the story layers here was something else. Numerous callbacks to prior moments and matches
> 
> all capped with all 6 mens' brilliant performance
> 
> Special word for Silver and Reynolds who many believe is not on the level - but they showed up in a BIG way. Alex even got his first chant, which warmed my heart
> 
> this was a trios for the ages and worthy of the final
> 
> yes, it was better than the Ospreay one, cause Aussie Open is just a level below this level
> 
> that single sequences between Kenny and Hangers when they dragged their partners to the corner was electric / as well as the Silver and Kenny bit where he reversed the OWA
> 
> just... such a good match - I marked watching it the 2nd time as well
> 
> so so good
> 
> 10/10


I would have to agree.

I, like many, was disappointed that we didn't end up getting The Elite vs. United Empire at All Out just because the way they were building towards Omega and Ospreay. But they absolutely made the right call here. It was brilliant and I would have no problems saying it was one of the best AEW matches of all time.


----------



## omaroo

Not as good as other AEWs ppvs this year but still was good.

Trios title match and tag title match was absolutely brilliant. Great storytelling throughout. Really enjoyed both matches.

Main event was also really good. Post match was great and was special to see MJF back.

Ain't see the punk in the scrum but no surprise to see AEW is over and done type comments from certain members.

No doubt locker room will have some who hate each other but that's what makes stories and matches that much more special.

Said before if the elite ever leave AEW then AEW will be in trouble long term. TK should make sure whatever heat and egos exist to keep it in check and not let it spiral to the point where elite possibly leaves.


----------



## ElTerrible

Outside of the brilliant trios and the tag title match, I found this whole PPV to be underwhelming. So the big pay-off has been Punk simply reclaimed the title from Moxley and MJF returns with Teddy Long´s son and a bunch of jobber jabronis. I am sorry. This is just not good enough. It would be like Brutus Beefcake and Knobbs playing the Outsiders to Hollywood Hogan. Ethan Page fine, but Ass Boys, Moriarty and Big Cass? Also MJF needs a hot valet. How is he not with Shida, Storm or one of these hot enhancement chicks.


----------



## redban

I watched the PPV last night. I had ordered the other 3 AEW PPVs this year, and I think this PPV, though not bad, was the weakest one in 2022. The following matches were so abbreviated that some of them should have been on Dynamite or Rampage instead: the Christian / Jungle Boy match, the Athena / Jade match, the Powerhouse Hobbs / Starks match. I understand the decision to abbreviate Christian / JB and Hobbs / Starks, but I felt they mistakenly made Athena look like a jobber.

The main event, the trios title match, and MJF's return were OK. In contrast, the Jericho / Bryan match badly underwhelmed.

Toni Storm's win just seemed to have happened; they didn't show a postmatch celebration to make her title win seem like a big deal.

Wardlow / FTR tag match got too much time (16 minutes). It should have been 5-10 minutes shorter.

Match of the night might have been Swerve vs Acclaimed.

I thought Kingston vs Ishii was a great pre-show match that could have made the main show if they had given the match a more detailed build.

Overall: the PPV wasn't bad, but as I've said, the other 3 PPVs in 2022 were all superior to this one


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on this massive PPV

First the Zero Hour Matches. The Mixed Tag Team match started off fun with, yet another, golf cart attack on poor Sammy Guevara. However, it settled into a match that was more mundane and formulaic. Shame. Still, I'll never complain about getting to look at Anna Jay and Tay Conti. 
This was Hook's worst match to date because it made him too normal. It was more competitive than his usual match and then he got saved by the guy that sings his theme song. Hook works best as more of phenomenon. He can start being competitive when his class of opponent gets bigger and more significant. For right now though, choke a bitch, get a pop, and move on. 
The PAC/Sabian match was a little flat as they fought over a title I don't care at all about and Sabian's removal of the box was something that needed a little bit more promotion to really land, but hey. I do think Sabian's new character has potential to work. Its either going to be like an Al Snow and Head type character, which would be great, or it could be weird and ill defined, like Damien Demento or Planet Stasiak. Time will tell. OC Vs. PAC II: Electric Boogaloo? I guess I'm down for that. 
Kingston Vs. Ishii was a fun slugfest, though it came nowhere near the level of Gunther Vs. Sheamus from the night before, and it feels like they were trying to mimic it. 
Main Card Now: The Casino Ladder Match was what it was: A senseless spotfest carwreck that was ultimately forgotten by the end of the show...except for its ending. The mystery of the Joker made it more interesting. If it was anybody else besides MJF, it would have been a fail. Fortunately, it was the right guy under the mask. 
Trios Title Tournament Finals got a little crazy with how it ignored tag team wrestling rules, but it was exciting and managed to work in some cool story beats, especially between Hangman and Omega. Also, they had me convinced for a hot second that Silver was going to pin Omega, so credit for that. The Elite wins the Trios Titles, which doesn't feel like a shock as these titles were basically created for them. 
TBS Title match was a little sloppy in points but they managed to keep the match from going off the rails. Jade won, as it should be. 
I felt like FTR and Wardlow deserved bigger matches at the PPV rather than being crammed together in a six man, but the match was fun anyway. Wardlow got to be cool, and FTR got to do what they do best, having the Guns there was a neat little attraction, and the ending with Dax's daughter was cute. It wasn't the best use of everyone involved, but fun was had anyway. 
Hobbs Vs. Starks was the biggest disappointment on the show. I see potential in both guys and I was hoping they'd both get to elevate themselves here, but it felt like Ricky was just being fed to a Monster and Hobbs is the only one that benefitted. We'll see how they follow this up, but this felt like a weird way to promote Starks after the positive attention he's been getting lately. 
The Tag Title match was absolutely amazing! It completely caught me off guard by how good it was. I love The Acclaimed, but I felt like they should have been built up better to this championship opportunity. However, they took that opportunity and ran with it, creating the most exciting tag match in company history that didn't include either The Bucks or FTR. They lost the match, but Bowens and Caster severely raised their stock in defeat and can now be considered among one of the top teams in AEW. Easily the MOTN, and honestly, the only way it could have been better is if The Acclaimed won. 
Toni Storm won the Interim Women's Title...match was fine...next. 
Sadly, I would have loved the Christian Cage/Jungle Boy situation under normal circumstances. A twist in the story, the heel screws the face, and the story can continue. Also, on a show with 11 matches (15 if you count the pre show), its nice to have some of them go short anyway. However, the big issue here is that they already turned Luchasaurus TWICE on TV leading up to this match, so the turn (which I predicted would happen) felt more tedious than shocking. 
Jericho Vs. Danielson was a nice and good match. It would have been better if it was about 7-8 minutes shorter, but it was a nice mat based and old school kind of match. 
The final trios match of the night was fun to watch, especially for Miro's intensity (where's this guy been?), Darby's daredevil nature, and Sting just being Sting. The crowd going nuts for Sting and Black interacting is yet another example as to why Sting is so special as a star. Also, him using the mist as retaliation to Black was awesome. Fun stuff here. 
Punk Vs. Moxley was a VERY good main event. Gritty, hard hitting, and exciting all the way through. MJF's return at the end was the icing on top and paid off what happened earlier in the night very well. Punk Vs. MJF III for the title. LETS DO IT! 
Overall, All Out 2022 was an overly long show, but when it was good, it was very very good.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I'm a little annoyed we didn't get Christian and Jungle Boy. This was the match I looked forward to the most because it was JG's big time to shine and solidifiy himself as a single's, top-face going forward. 

On the other hand, I'm glad they solidified Luchasaurous as heel and the segment was well done. But, I'd rather have seen a full match and then Luchasaurous interferes. I thought this could have been MOTN, too.


And, then the Acclaimed didn't win!!  Going into the PPV I didn't think they would win, but after hearing the crowd I thought it was a no-brainer they'd win. The match had the feel the Acclaimed would win. Keith/Swerve even wrestled as heels. This was my favorite MOTN but I was confused on how they wrestled:


The after-match fist bumphad me thinking AEW wants to keep Keith/Swerve as a face tag team. A "better man won" vibe, no hard feelings they wrestled rough.
The performance of the wrestlers had me understand Keith/Swerve were clearly wrestling heel.

I want to believe AEW thought this would be a hot face v face match, didn't expect the crowd to one-side with the Acclaimed, and Keith/Swerve adjusted on the fly to wrestle more heel-like to compliment what the crowd wanted to see. Just a speculation, worth as much as something from Meltzer.


----------



## Aedubya

Where is this week's dynamite thread?


----------



## Whoanma

Aedubya said:


> Where is this week's dynamite thread?











AEW Dynamite - September 7, 2022 - FALLOUT FROM ALL OUT


-Yuta VS Garcia for the ROH Pure Title. -Best Friends VS Death Triangle




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Aedubya

Thanks 
Why can I not see the thread? I haven't blocked ScubaSteve


----------



## Uncle Iroh

Aedubya said:


> Thanks
> Why can I not see the thread? I haven't blocked ScubaSteve


It wasn't created by ScubaSteve.

Was created by *HookedOnThuganomics*


----------



## bdon

bdon said:


> It isn’t about Moxley losing or losing his overness. You don’t build him to never losing clean in 3 years and waste that on Punk. Get creative. When Mox loses clean, it should be a way to elevate someone, but no, they decided to give that prestige to fucking Punk.
> 
> You can’t unscramble the egg.


I fucking told y’all about this shit. 3 goddamn years of building Mox up just for CM fucking Punk to go over clean.

And be unable to fucking finish the match without getting another goddamn injury. Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## PG Punk

Did anybody notice when Justin Roberts announced that the Joker was the winner of the ladder match? It was hilarious. He acted disappointed and he hesitated when he announced it Justin cracks me up by the way he says "Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrey Fenix" and "Orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrtiz", "The (dramatic pause) Bastard, Pac", "From (dramatic pause) wherever, weighing (dramatic pause) whatever, Freshly Squeezed Orange Cassidy", but "Ccccccccggghhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooonnnnnnnnn Moxley" gets on my nerves. He's my favorite ring announcer.


----------



## 3venflow

Just saw this: the tag title match is the first match not featuring an Elite member to crack AEW's top ten on Cagematch.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Just saw this: the tag title match is the first match not featuring an Elite member to crack AEW's top ten on Cagematch.
> 
> View attachment 132802


yep - just saw it too

well deserved IMO

people complain that the Acclaimed wasn't belted in Chicago - but nobody expected anything from this match

NOW... at Arthur Ashe - it will be electric AF

ps> Swerve / Keith also worked Heel very well - think they should continue with it


----------



## Sad Panda

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yep - just saw it too
> 
> well deserved IMO
> 
> people complain that the Acclaimed wasn't belted in Chicago - but nobody expected anything from this match
> 
> NOW... at Arthur Ashe - it will be electric AF
> 
> ps> Swerve / Keith also worked Heel very well - think they should continue with it


I like how only Swerve came out yesterday to confront the Acclaimed. It continues the disconnect that Swerve and Lee have had since the very inception of the team. It nearly brought them down at All Out, my expectation is it will destroy them at Arthur Ashe.

And the Acclaimed winning will be incredible. It’s always a beautiful thing watching a completely organic story take place. Watching the rise of Caster and Bowens has been so cool. It really is what makes wrestling special.


----------

